# مناظرة احمد ديدات وجيمى سواجارت



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3s9JjcA8zbs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مايو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OhsR1u_qfEQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6R6h4SRQ2N8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*توضيح تدليس الشيخ احمد ديدات في مناظرته مع القس جيمي سواجارت وتلقب بأروع مناظرة لديدات.*​ 
*Holy_bible_1*

*مناظرة عن هل الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله *
*خلفية عن احمد ديدات *
*هو مواليد 1918 من كشوار بومباي الهند وهاجر في سن التاسعة الى والده في كوازولو جنوب افريقيا *
*حاصل على شهادة الابتدائية **standard 6* *فقط* *في سن 16 سنة وهذا سنة 1936**. **وبعدها بدأ يعمل كبائع للعفش. *
*بدأ  يهتم بالإسلام والهجوم على المسيحية بعد ان قراء كتاب اظهار الحق الذي  كتبه المدعو رحمة الله الهندي الكيرناوي وبعدها بدأ يحضر دراسات إسلامية  بواسطة فيرفوكس الذي يعلم اسلام وأيضا عن الهجوم على الكتاب المقدس. ثم بدأ  يعمل داعية إسلامي من 1942 وأيضا مرشد لمسجد جوما في دوربان*
*ثم اشترك في مؤسسة **IPCI** لطبع  الكتب الإسلامية من 1956 الى 1986 واثنائها حاول انشاء مؤسسة اسمها مؤسسة  تعليم السلام على مساحة 75 ايكر بتبرعات ضخمة ولكنه فشل **رغم كل التبرعات **وكان قام ببعض المناظرات في نهاية هذه الفترة** وبدا يشتهر**. *
*من  بعد 1986 ولمدة تسع سنين بدأ انشطته العالمية عندما حصل على جائزة الملك  فيصل لجهوده لخدمة الإسلام وهو في سن 66 والذي شهره وقتها ان البابا يوحنا  الثاني قام بدعوة عالمية لعلاقة محبة وسلام وحوار مع المسلمين فقام  ديدات بإرسال خطابات تحدي للبابا ان يناظره في الفاتيكان ولكن بالطبع  البابا الذي لا يعرف شيء عن هذا المجهول ديدات رفض فاستغل مجموعة ديدات هذا  وطبعوا ووزعوا منشورات بكم ضخم جدا عن هروب البابا من مناظرت الشيخ ديدات  بعنوان قداسته يلعب الاستغماية مع المسلمين ووزعوها في كل مكان. هذه  المنشورات الكاذبة الخادعة هي التي اعطته هذه الشهرة. *
*ومنها  بدأ متحدث باسم الإسلام والهجوم على المسيحية لمنع التبشير في السعودية  ومصر وبريطانيا وباكستان والامارات وامريكا والسويد ودنيمارك وأستراليا  التي قام فيها بخداعه وتدليسه وكذبه على الكتاب المقدس واستمر تسع سنين حتى  أصيب بجلطة في المخ سنة 1996 واصابة النخاع الشوكي التي طرحته مشلول تماما  من فمه الي بقية جسده بالكامل وبقي اخرس لمدة تسع سنين اخر فظل تسع سنين  لا يتكلم ولا يتحر ولا يدخل الحمام بل بكفولة مثل الأطفال وجثة شبه هامدة  فيما عد تحريك العينين فقط حتى مات في 8 أغسطس 2005 في كوازولو جنوب  افريقيا *
*هذا هو الشخص الذي اسمه الشيخ ديدات. *

*للأسف تنظيم المناظرة خطأ جدا لان التقسيم ان القس جيم يبدأ أولا نصف ساعة ثم ديدات 40 دقيقة وتعليق (إجابة) من جيم 10 دقائق فقط. *
*لا اعرف أي تنظيم هذا! لان معروف ان ديدات سيكيل الشبهات في 40 دقيقة فكيف يجيب عليهم القس في 10 دقائق؟*
*حتى لو كان ديدات يبدأ نصف ساعة ثم القس يجيب عليه في 40 دقيقة لما كان الوقت يكفي على الاطلاق إجابة شبهات ديدات الكثيرة الكاذبة. *
*القس قال انه غير متخصص في علوم الكتاب وقال انه لم يدرس الإسلام جيدا*
*بل وما قاله في المقدمة عن مدح للإسلام واعتبارهم أكثر ناس متفتحين ومثقفين في العالم هو خطأ جملة وتفصيلا.*
*أيضا  القس لأنه هو الذي بدأ فهو اعتقد خطأ انه لو بدأ بذكر شبهات مثل مشاكل  الترجمات والاسفار القانونية وعدم وجود النسخ الاصلية ومن حرض داود واختلاف  عدد مزاود سليمان وتكرار بين ملوك الثاني واشعياء  وقصة المرأة الزانية ونسب انجيل متى وانجيل لوقا وغيره هو اعتقد أنه بهذا  يقطع الطريق على احمد ديدات ولكن هذا كان خطأ شديد منه لان الوقت لم  يسعفه للرد على كل هذا بالتفصيل بل هو بدون ان يدري ساعد ديدات في ذكر  شبهات أكثر بدون وجود وقت كافي للإجابة عليها. *
*مع  ملاحظة ان كلام القس كان رائع لو كانت هذه وعظة عن الانجيل مختصرة وليس  مناظرة للرد على أحد المدلسين في هجومه على الكتاب المقدس. *

*ملحوظة  الترجمة هي إسلامية فيقول القس دسايبل أي تلميذ والمترجم يقول الحواري  ويقول القس نو مان فيقول المترجم انسان واحد بدل من لا يوجد انسان  وغيره ورغم هذا سأسمعكم المناظرة بالترجمة العربية الإسلامية لان هي الأكثر  شهرة *
*ولكن أرجو ملاحظة الالفاظ الإسلامية هي من المترجم *

*سأبد من كلام الشيخ ديدات مع ملاحظة أن ديدات لم يجيب على أي من الاسئلة التي وجهها له القس رغم انهم أسئلة قليلة مثل *
*23-ان  كان القران يقول التوراة والانجيل من عند الله فكيف الله القادر على كل  شيء لم يحافظ عليهما؟ في اثناء محمد هي نفس التوراة ونفس الانجيل *
*25-كان  هناك نصوص مختلفة المنتشرة من القران بعد وفاة محمد والخليفة عثمان كان  عليه ان يوحد النصوص للقران. وكان كل واحدة من هذه النصوص احتوت حشدا  من القراءات المختلفة. وفي اثناء ولايته أتت اليه روايات مختلفة من ان  المسلمين في شتى بقاع سوريا والعراق كانوا يتلون القران بطرق مختلفة عن  تلاوة المسلمين في الجزيرة العربية فما كان من عثمان الا ان احضر النسخة  اليدوية بحوزة حفصة وامر زيد بن ثابت وثلاثة اخرين بنسخها وتصحيحها ان لزم  الامر. وعندما تم اجراء المطلوب فان عثمان اتخذ إجراءات صارمة .... وامر ان  تحرق جميع النسخ القرانية الأخرى سواء صحيفة متناثرة او نسخ كاملة.  (كان  يطلب تعليقه على هذا)*
*30- (يضرب  له مثال من تناقض القران) في السورة 32 الآية 5 يذكر ألف سنة وفي السورة  70 الآية الرابعة يذكر 50 الف سنة ايهما الصحيح وايهما الخطأ*

*احمد ديدات *
*36- **أولا احمد ديدات لم يبدأ **بالإجابة** على أي شيء طرحه القس رغم انه ادعى انه لن يبدأ في الموضوع مباشرة كما **كان **يعد ولكنه سيجيب على اطروحات القس ولم يفعل** أي انه قال سيبدأ بالإجابة ولكنه لم يجيب.*
*هو يقول ما معناه ان الإسلام هو الديانة الوحيدة الغير مسيحية التي تؤمر اتباعها بالإيمان بيسوع أعظم الرسل الذي بعثهم الله....*
*أولا هو مدلس لان القران يؤمن بعيسى وليس يسوع ولفظ عيسى أصلا غير لائق *
*ثانيا  الإسلام يهين المسيح لأنه يعتبره عبد ورسول وليس الله الظاهر في الجسد،  فأستطيع ان أقول على أستاذ جامعي انه رائع واخلاقه مرتفعة ولكن معه  الابتدائية فقط هذه أكبر إهانة من لو شتمته لأنه عسل مخلوط بسم ونصف حقيقة  أشر من الكذب. *
*يكمل ديدات بتدليس *
*نحن نؤمن انه هو المسيح ونؤمن بميلاده المعجزي الذي لا يؤمن به كثير من المسيحيين هذه الايام....*
*أولا  الشيخ ديدات مدلس لأنه يعرف ان الحمل القرآني بعيسى الذي يقول عنه معجزي  هو إهانة فمريم بنت عمران الإسلامية عندما حملت بعيسى الإسلامي جاءها ملك  فتمثل لها بشر سويا وفعل امر قبيح لا اريد ان اذكره. فهذا الكلام ليس تكريم  بل إهانة لعيسى الإسلامي وبنت عمران الإسلامية. *
*ثانيا  هذا المدلس الذي يقول ان كثيرين في هذه الأيام لا يؤمنون بميلاد يسوع  المعجزي, هذا تدليس لان المسيحي الذي مع اختلاف طائفته لا بد ان يؤمن  بعقيدة التجسد (بمعجزة تجسد اقنوم الكلمة من العذراء مريم حسب الاناجيل )  وعقيدة الفداء. غير هذا هو ليس مسيحي أصلا. *
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات ويقول الفرق الوحيد أننا لا نؤمن أنه الله العلي متجسدا في هيئة بشر. ويقول انه ليس تجسدا للإله. *
*طالما  هو اقر أن المسلمين لا يؤمنون بهذا فهو وضح ان الايمان الإسلامي يختلف عن  الايمان المسيحي جملة وتفصيلا لان الخليقة من ادم وحواء مرورا بنوح وموسى  والعهد القديم حتى العهد الجديد كلها مبنية عن الوعد بنسل المرأة الذي يسحق  راس الحية ومن هو نسل المرأة هو *
*سفر إشعياء 9**: 6*

*لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ* *عَجِيبًا،* *مُشِيرًا،* *إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ**.*
*فطالما  اقر انه مثله مثل المسلمين لا يؤمنون بالتجسد فهو لا يؤمن بالمسيح بل هو  مثله مثل كل المسلمين وشيوخهم ورسولهم وجبريلهم وحتى إلههم الذين لا يعرفون  أن لقب المسيح هو أصلا لقب الوهية وشرحت هذا تفصيلا في ملف *
*الفرق بين مسيح الرب والمسيح الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح*
*لان المسيح هو الرئيس وهو قدوس القدوسين لأنه هو الله المتجسد كما شرح الكتاب*
*سفر دنيال 9*
*24** سَبْعُونَ  أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ  لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ  الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا  وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.**
**25** فَاعْلَمْ  وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ  وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ  وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ  الأَزْمِنَةِ.*
*المسيح الرئيس هو الله لأنه هو الذي له العبادة ذو السلطان الابدي *
*سفر دنيال 7*
*14** فَأُعْطِيَ  سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ  وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ  يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.*
*ثانيا  الاختلاف بين الإسلام وبين المسيحية ليس فقط في الوهية المسيح ولكن  الاختلاف في كل شيء تقريبا فالقران هو النسخة العكسية للكتاب المقدس بمعنى  ان القران هو كلام الشيطان أو الخارج من الهاوية والفرس الأخضر الكاذب ضد  الكتاب المقدس الذي تنبأ عنه *
*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 6**: 8*

*فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا* *فَرَسٌ* *أَخْضَرُ،* *وَالْجَالِسُ  عَلَيْهِ اسْمُهُ الْمَوْتُ، وَالْهَاوِيَةُ تَتْبَعُهُ، وَأُعْطِيَا  سُلْطَانًا عَلَى رُبْعِ الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَقْتُلاَ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ  وَالْمَوْتِ وَبِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ**.*
*فعدم ايمان المسلمين بلاهوت المسيح هو يعني عدم الايمان به. *
*ثم يكمل الشيخ ديدات قائلا مجازا نحن جميعا أطفال الله وعياله *
*هذا  أيضا تدليس من الشيخ ديدات لأنه يعرف أن الإسلام لا يوجد به تعبير أطفال  او أبناء الله ولكن هم عبيد الله فهو يسرق من الكتاب المقدس ويدعي انه  الفكر الإسلامي وهذا تدليس منه. فاين في القران ان البشر أطفال الله؟ *
*وبعدها يقول أدخل في الموضوع *
*وارجوا  ملاحظة أن الشيخ ديدات قال انه لن يدخل في الموضوع مباشرة ولكنه سيرد على  القس ولكنه لم يرد على أي شيء. فأين اجابات أسئلة القس؟*
*يكمل قائلا *
*الموضوع  هو هل الانجيل كلمة الله. لقد حاول الأخ سواجرت ان يوهمنا ان الترجمات  والنسخ شيء واحد وانهم نفس الشيء. نحن المسلمين عندنا ترجمات للقران وحتى  في الترجمة للإنجليزية التي نهض بها.... والترجمات المختلفة تعنى اختلافا  في اختيار الكلمات وانتقاء الكلمات حين يترجم عبارة من العربية للإنجليزية.  الاختلاف إذا في اختيار الكلمات *
*الحقيقة  الشيخ ديدات أيضا كعادته يدلس فاختلاف ترجمات القران ليست هي اختلاف  اختيار كلمات بل هي محاولات تدليسيه لتحسين واخفاء الألفاظ القرانية الغير  لائقة وخادشه للحياء مثل احسنت ف ر ج ه ا وتعبير ا ن ك ح و ا وتعبير ز ب ر  وتعبير ف ر و ج وغيرها الكثير جدا *
*بل الاشكالية ليست في تدليس ترجمات القران بل الإشكالية في المصاحف والقرائين المختلفة التي حرقها عثمان *
*وحتى التي بقت وهي نسخة عثمان يوجد بها القراءات المختلفة وهي ليست الاحرف السبع وأيضا تحريف القران اثناء تنقيطه وعندي منها الكثير *
*واشكالية حفص وورش وغيره الذين هم في علم الجرح والرجال مدلسين ولا يؤخذ منهم أحاديث *
*واختلاف القران في عدد السور بين الشيعة (116) والسنة (114) وغيره *
*فهو دلس على كلام القس كما لو كان موضوع القس فقط اختلاف الفاظ التراجم *
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات *
*اما النسخ فامرها مختلف تماما *
*انظروا  انا هنا امسك بهذا الانجيل الذي لا يعترف به الأخ سواجر وكثيرون جدا من  البروتستنت لا يعترفون به ككلمة الله. هذه هي نسخة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية من  الانجيل. يحتوي هذا الانجيل على ثلاثة وسبعين سفر. انه موسوعة مكونة من 73  سفر ويزيد بسبعة اسفار عن الانجيل الذي يقسم عليه الأخ سواجر التي هي نسخة  الملك جيمس....*
*الشيخ ديدات كعادته وعادة كثيرين جدا من المسلمين يتلاعب بنقطة الاسفار القانونية الثانية*
*واختلاف عدد الاسفار بين الطوائف. *
*أولا كل الطوائف التقليدية أي الارثوذكسية والكاثوليكية تؤمن بالأسفار القانونية التي تسمى مجازا القانونية الثانية *
*وهذه شرحتها تفصيلا في *
*خلفية تاريخية عن مجمع جامنيا اليهودي وقانونية اسفار العهد القديم*
*وملف *
*ما هو عدد اسفار الكتاب المقدس ولماذا هم مختلفين من كنيسه لاخري ؟*
*فالأمر باختصار  هو لم يضيف التقليديين الاسفار السبعة ولم يحذف البروتوستنت هذه الاسفار  ولكن هو العبري (عزرا) كان 39 سفر الذي جمعهم بعد الرجوع من السبي ولكن  بعده كتبت اسفار وأيضا الاسفار التي كتبت في السبي وكلها وضعت في اليوناني  (السبعينية) كان 46 سفر *
*اول من فصل هذه الاسفار ليس هم البروتستنت ولا يدانوا **على** ذلك ولكن هم اليهود في مجمع جامنيا ورفض السبعينية والتمسك بنسخة عزرا فقط **وأصبح** من يتمسك بالنص التقليدي حسب الترتيب اليوناني يمتلك** 46 **سفر ومن يتمسك بأن يترجم من العبري أي نسخة عزرا بالنص العبري يمتلك** 39 **سفر  فقط والسبب تفضيلهم ان يعودوا الي النص العبري الاصلي وهذا ليس خطأ ولكن  الخطأ هو من اليهود لفعلتهم هذه وكما قلت ان قله من الاباء بالفعل ركز **على** 39 **سفر في مناقشته لليهود ومعظمهم اقتبس من** 46 **سفر في كتابته*
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات قائلا **أنتم** تستعملون مصطلحات فنية مثل ابوكريفا وهي كلمة لا تعرف الجماهير العريضة من المسيحيين معناها. م**ا معنى **ابوكريفا؟ معناها مشكوك في امرها ضعيف ليس اهلا ان يوضع في كتاب الله **ولهذا السبب استبعدها البروتستنت واعتبروها تلفيقا..... *
*الحقيقة الشيخ ديدات اظهر جهله الشديد لان كلمة ابوكريفا لا تعني مشكوك في امرها**ولا تعني كل ما قاله (**مشكوك في امرها ضعيف ليس اهلا ان يوضع في كتاب الله**)** ولكن تعني مخفية فهي من الكلمة اليوناني ابوكريفوس وتعني مخفي *
*Apocrypha** (from the Greek **ἀ**πόκρυφος**, **apَkruphos**, meaning "hidden")*
*والسبب في هذا باختصار كما شرحت سابقا في ملف *
*الرد علي الاعتراضات علي الاسفار القانونية الثانية*
*الاسفار القانونية الاولي* 
*بعد العوده من السبي جمعت بواسطة عزرا** 534 **ق م* 
*الاسفار القانونية الثانية* 
*بعضها  لم يظهر اثناء رجوع عزرا من السبي مثل هيروديت وطوبيا وبعضها كتب بعد عزرا  لذلك أطلق عليها تاريخيا مخفيا ومجازا القانونية الثانية*
*فتعريف الشيخ خطأ اما عن جهل او تدليس *
*ثم يكمل الشيخ ديدات قائلا. انا اوافقك الذي تقوله لي أوافق عليه. انت تقول لي هذه ليست كلمة الله اوافقك واطرحها جانبا *
*كعادة  الشيخ احمد ديدات من التدليس هو تحول بخبث من نقطة ان نسخة الكاثوليك بها  سبع اسفار زائدة عن نسخة كينج جيمس الي التدليس بانه  يطرحها كلها جانبا لأنها ليست كلمة الله. *
*الحقيقة  التدليس في هذا ان لا زالت هذه النسخة بها 66 سفر قانونيين يقبلها  البروتستنت ويؤمنوا بها و7 يعتبرهم البروتستنت كتابات تاريخية غير قانونية.  فلا يطرحها بروتستنتي جانبا ويقول عليها كلها ليست كلمة الله. هذا تدليس  من ديدات. *
*أي  هو دخل كالثعلب من مدخل السبع اسفار القانونية الثانية  والقى عباءة تدليسية على بقية 66 سفر كما لو كان القس قال انهم ليسوا كلمة  الله والقس لم يقل ذلك على الاطلاق بل قال بكل وضوح عكس ذلك. *
*ثم  يمسك ديدات نسخة كينج جيمس ويقول. انت تقول لي ان هذه هي كلمة الله نسخة  كينج جيمس التي تحتوي على 66 سفر. نشر هذا الانجيل اول مرة عام 1611 م **بأمر** من صاحب **الجلالة  الملك جيمس الذي لا يزال اسمه موجود على النسخة حتى اليوم. هذه هي النسخة  المعتمدة. معتمدة من منّ؟ ليس من الله تعالي بل معتمدة من الملك جيمس الذي  اعتمدها وليس الله تعالى. *
*بالطبع  أي مسيحي أدرك تدليس الشيخ ديدات كالعادة هنا فالملك جيمس لم يعتمد شيء هو  فقط ساهم في التكلفة. ما يقوله المدلس ديدات كما لو كانت ترجمة كينج جيمس  هي اول كتاب مقدس*
*ترجمة  كينج جيمس هي أحد ترجمات للكتاب المقدس. هي بالفعل ترجمة رائعة ولكنها  ليست اول ولا اخر ترجمة للكتاب المقدس. ولكن بالطبع ما هو اهم من هذا ان نص  الكتاب المقدس بعهديه مستمر من وقت كتابته جيل عن جيل سواء العبري وجماعة  المسوريين الذين نسخوه بمنتهى الدقة والنص اليوناني التقليدي الذي  يسمى الرسيفد تكست او باليوناني تكتس ريسيبتس. الذي بعد اكتمال كتابة اسفار  العهد الجديد وبداية تجميعها في كوديكس استمرت تنسخ بمنتهى الدقة يوناني  وتترجم باستمرار وموجودة في أيدينا حتى الان ومن يريد اليوم ان يقدم ترجمة  جديدة او يستخدم النص اليوناني الأصلي موجود وبكثرة وترجم منها الترجمات  قديمة وحديثة وقدمت اسمائها في ملف *
*مقدمة النقد النصي الجزء التاسع عشر الترجمات القديمة*
*مثل  الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة في منتصف القرن الثاني وترجمة الاشورية خابورس  سنة 168 م وترجمة الفلجاتا والترجمات السريانية الكثيرة مثل البشيتا  وغيرها والتراجم القبطية والغوصية والارمنية والجوارجينية والاسيوبية  والسلافينية وغيرهم *
*اما عن الترجمات الإنجليزية فقد أيضا قدمت ملخص لتاريخهم في ملف *
*تاريخ الترجمات الانجليزية للكتاب المقدس*
*وقبل  كينج جيمس يوجد ايلفريك وجون ويكلف وتيندل وكوفردالي وتوماث ماثيو وتوماس  كرانمير وجنيفا وبيشوب ودوري وعندنا كل هذا ثم بعدهم كينج جيمس وبعد  كينج جيمس الكثير جدا*
*الترجمات  هي ترجمة للنص الأصلي الصحيح والترجمة غير معصومة والذي يؤكد دقة ترجمة هو  علماء اللغات والمخطوطات المختصين وهذا امر ضخم جدا وشرحت سابقا في عدة  ملفات أنواع الترجمات وغيره *
*فلا  يوجد شيء يقول ان كينج جيمس هي كلمة الله لأنه اعتمدها الملك جيمس هذا  تدليس ولكن ترجمة كينج جيمس هي ترجمة انجليزية دقيقة من الكتاب المقدس بنصه  الأصلي العبري واليوناني المعتمد من روح الله القدوس لأنه وحي من الروح  القدس. *
*بل هي في وقت الملك جيمس كانت الثالثة بعد ترجمة كرانميرا وبيشوب ولكن انتشرت أكثر منهم في اخر أربع قرون *
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات ويقول: *
*والان  نتناول المخطوطات اليدوية القديمة وبالنسبة لما هو قديم وذلك لأنه يعود  الي 400 الي 600 سنة بعد المسيح. ومدخلنا الي أقدم المخطوطات اليدوية هذه  الترجمة الموجودة هنا **برواية* *RSV** او النسخة القياسية المنقحة التي تعود الى أقدم المخطوطات اليدوية ويرجع تاريخها من **200 الي 300** سنة بعد المسيح لذلك فهي أقربها الي الأصل الحقيقي من أي وثيقة أخرى هذا **شيء منطقي ومقبول. ولو أن هذه كتبت في عهد المسيح، لو أنه وقعها بخط يديه لما **كان هناك مشكلة. هذه من **100 حتى 300** سنة بعد المسيح وهذه من** 400 حتى 600 سنة بعد المسيح....*
*(ثم يقتبس من وسائل اعلام كثيرة عن الترجمة القياسية انها أفضل وأدق ترجمة ويكرر في هذا الامر ويطيل فيه). *
*الحقيقة  كعادته الشيخ ديدات دلس كثيرا فيما يقول وبعض المعلومات التي ذكرها هي عن  تدليس وكذب عن عمد او عن جهل ولهذا أرد على جملة جملة مما قالها في هذا  المقطع *
*أولا يقول *
*والان نتناول المخطوطات اليدوية القديمة وبالنسبة لما هو قديم وذلك لأنه يعود الي 400 الي 600 سنة بعد المسيح.*
*بالطبع  هذا جهل وتدليس منه فأقدم المخطوطات ليست ترجع الي 400 سنة وحتى لو يقصد  النص التقليدي الذي تعتمد عليه نسخة كينج جيمس أيضا لا يرجع من 400 الي 600  سنة *
*والحقيقة  هذا امر طويل جدا لأنه علم ضخم يسمى علم النقد النصي الكتابي وهذا شرحت  فقط مقدمة له (900 صفحة) في 24 موضوع اغلبهم في هذا اللنك*
*http://drghaly.com/articles/index#search**=النقد+النصي*
*الامر  باختصار ما يتكلم عنه الشيخ ديدات هو وجود نص اصلي صحيح بدون خطأ واحد وهو  يسمى النص التقليدي ويؤيده اغلب المخطوطات ولكن بعض المخطوطات القليلة بها  قلة من الأخطاء للأسف بعض باحثي الشهرة من النقديين 	جمعوا منه نص قياسي  وهو النقدي*
*ومن يرجع بخاصة الى ملف *
*مقدمة في النقد النصي الجزء الحادي عشر انواع النصوص*
*وأيضا الى ملف *
*مقدمه في النقد النصي الجزء الثاني عشر النص التقليدي*
*سيجد  شرح كامل عن أنواع النصوص والفرق بين النص التقليدي والاغلبية اليوناني  الذي تعتمد عليه وعلى مخطوطاته نسخة كينج جيمس وبين النص النقدي او الأقلية  الذي تعتمد عليه القياسية ولماذا تقريبا لا يوجد فرق بينهم الا أشياء لا  تذكر ولا تؤثر في العقيدة وأيضا توضح ان*
*النص  التقليدي هو الأصلي المسلم جيل عن جيل بدون أخطاء من زمن تلاميذ المسيح  وحتى الان هو الممثل بتقريبا الغالبية العظمي من المخطوطات وهو النص الاوضح  بدون أي أخطاء املائية ولا أخطاء نقلية *
*هو الاكثر انتشار وأسهل في الفهم ولا يحتوي على صعوبات *​ *ادلة أولية كثير من البرديات ومخطوطات الخط الكبير القديمة*​ *بالإضافة** الي ما سبق ايضا **تقريبا كل** المخطوطات **البيزنطية التي **بالآلاف* *هي نص تقليدي** بطريقه قاطعه*
*فهو  من القرن الأول وحتى الان وخرجت منه الترجمه اللاتينية القديمة وهي زمنها  منتصف القرن الثاني وهذا يرد على من يقول انه بدا في القرن الرابع *
*السريانية مثل مخطوطة خابوس سنة 165 م (بعد 100 سنه من نيرون) وتتفق معه تماما (مع ملاحظات الفروق اللغوية في الترجمة) *
*ايضا الدياتسرون بكل ترجماته فهو ليس حديث كما يدعي من من 400 الي 600 ولكن قديم من القرن الاول والثاني وما بعده*
*وبعد هذا الكثير من الترجمات مثل الفلجاتا والبشيتا وغيرها التي تكلمت عنهم سابقا*
*ولهذا  النص هو الذي استخدم على مدار الفين سنه قبل ان يظهر حديثا النص النقدي  القياسي (يختلف فقط في اقل من 1% جمعت من أخطاء بعض المخطوطات) للنقديين  وليس للتقليديين *
*فالنص التقليدي هو مؤيد*
*




*
*هذا النص احتفظ بنفسه واضح في المخطوطات فقد قدم ستيورز **Sturz*
*قائمة بها 150 قراءة مؤكد انها تقليدية مميزة **Distinctly Byzantine*
*موجودة في برديات القرن الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع الميلادي مما يؤكد ان هذا النص هو أصل بقية النصوص الأخرى*
*وبعد  هذا من القرن الرابع حتى القرن الثامن هو النص الاساسي الذي ينسخ  في الأديرة بدقه وبمراجعه في الوقت الذي فيه النص النقدي او الإسكندري (أو  المخطوطات التي به قلة من الأخطاء) كان لا يستخدم لان هذه المخطوطات  دفنت لبعض اخطاؤها واستمر النص التقليدي حتى الان وفقط في القرن العشرين  القلة من النقديين باحثي الشهرة هم الذين يحاولوا ترجيح النص النقدي الذي  به قلة من الأخطاء (يخالف النص التقليدي في اقل من 1%) ويدعوا انه هو الاصح  ولكن هذا غير صحيح *
*فالنص التقليدي *
*1  95 % من مخطوطات اليوناني للعهد الجديد على مدار العصور تؤيد النص  التقليدي (تقريبا 5300 من 5686 مخطوطه) التي كانت تستخدم لدقتها حتى تتاكل  وليس مثل مخطوطات النص النقدي التي تدفن سليمة لأخطائها. *
*2 النص  التقليدي يتفق مع أقدم مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس  مثل اللاتينية القديمة (منتصف القرن الثاني) والدياتسرون (160 م) وخابورس  او الأشورية 165 م والاتاليك 157 م واستمر الأدلة في القرن الرابع مثل  البشيتا والفاجاتا وغيرها وبعد ذلك في مخطوطات البيزنطية وعلى مدار  القرون المختلفة حتى زمان الطباعة اي قبل واثناء وبعد ظهور النص الاسكندري  اي السينائية والفاتيكانيه ثم اختفاؤه (مع اعتبار ايضا وجود اخطاء نسخيه  قليله في كل منهم) *
*3 وايضا مخطوطاته مراجعه وليس مثل مخطوطات النص النقدي الغير مراجعه **Pre-recensional*
*4 لا يوجد تعليقات هامشيه بالزيادة او الحذف او الاختلاف او التناقض مثل التي في مخطوطات النص النقدي*
*5  النص المسلم يتفق مع اغلب اقوال الاباء وبخاصه القدامى منهم من القرن  الثاني وما بعده التي تزيد عن 860,000 اقتباس ولكن يجب فهم انواع  الاقتباسات وهذا موضوع اخر  *
*6  النص المسلم يتفق مع جغرافية اسرائيل وتاريخها ولا يوجد فيه خطأ لا  جغرافي ولا تاريخي ولا اسم من اسماء المناطق خطأ ويتفق مع الاكتشافات لعلم  الاثار علي عكس النص النقدي الذي يعتمد على السينائية  والفاتيكانية المليئة بهذه الاخطاء وعندي الكثير منها (مثل موضوع اليهودية  ام الجليل وبيت عبره ام بيت عنيا وغيرهم) *
*7  النص المسلم لا يوجد به تعبير لاهوتي واحد خطأ وتتفق مع روح الكتاب ونبوات  العهد القديم ولاهوت المسيح ومعجزاته وغيرها (مثل خطا السينائية  والفاتيكانية ان المسيح طعن قبل تسليم الروح في انجيل متي) *
*8  النص المسلم نص من البداية واضح ومفهوم وسلس يقرأه البسطاء فيفهموه  ويشبعوا ويقرأه العلماء فيشعرون بصغرهم امامه واللاهوتيين فيتعزون به وسهل  الحكم عليه بانه لا يوجد به اخطاء او قراءه صعبة نتجت عن خطأ نسخي*
*9  الذين يعترضون عليه يقبلون القراءات الغير مفهومه الحادة الغير  سلسلة والمقطوعة وبهذا يعتبروا ان كتبة الاناجيل يكتبون تعبيرات حاده غير  مفهومة بها اخطاء جغرافية وتاريخيه وعددية اما الذين يقبلون المسلم فهم  يعترفوا بان كتبة الوحي اسلوبهم واضح وسهل ولا يحتوي على اخطاء لان الهنا  ليس إله تشتيت *
*10  اخيرا النص المسلم هو تقريبا النص الوحيد الذي يهاجم من اعداء الايمان في  القديم من اول ماركيون في القرن الثاني واليهود ايضا وايضا بعد ذلك كما وضح  القديس أوغسطينوس في القرن الرابع ( مثل تعليقه علي اعداء الايمان الذين  تجرؤا في بعض مخطوطاتهم وحذفوا قصة المرآه الزانية من انجيل يوحنا مثل  السينائية والفاتيكانية ) والقديس جيروم ( في موضوع الذين يشهدون في السماء  ويشهد انه كان موجود قبل ان يتجرأ البعض ويحذفه ) ولا يزال يهاجم حتي الان  من الغير مسيحيين فيؤيدون النص النقدي ويهاجموا وبضراوة النص التقليدي  المسلم عبر الاجيال  *
* واعود  واكرر النص التقليدي هو الذي استخدم على مدار الفين سنه قبل واثناء وبعد  السينائية والفاتيكانية وقبل القرن العشرين وفسر وشرح بخرائط وقواميس وكل  من قاموا بهذا لم يجدوا به خطأ*
*فكل  من استخدموا النص اللاتيني من القرن الثاني وما بعده من اباء الكنيسة هذا  النص الذي استخدموه وكل من استخدموا النص السرياني من الاباء العظام ايضا  استخدموا النص التقليدي  *
*وليس  باحثين هذا القرن هم الوحيدين العلماء بل الاباء من القرون  الاولي وحتى الان هم أفضل بكثير في هذا المجال وفي ايديهم  النسخ الصحيحة ويراجعوها بالأصول لان بعض علماء هذا الزمان يقارنوا الانجيل  بنسخ دفنت لكثرة اخطاءها وهذا خطأ منهم ويتمسكوا بمخطوطات  معروفه بأخطائها ويتركوا الصحيحة المعروفة بقلة اخطاءها *
*فقبل  عام 1881 كل كان الدارسين المسيحيين بما فيهم علماء المخطوطات كانوا  متمسكين بالنص التقليدي قبل ان يتمسك تشندورف فقط بالسينائية ووستكوت  بالفاتيكانية  *
*فعرفنا  ان النص التقليدي ليس من 400 الي 600 سنة بعد المسيح هذا تدليس او جهل من  الشيخ ديدات ولكن من القرن الأول وما بعده كما كتبه تلاميذ ورسل الرب يسوع*
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس احمد ديدات قائلا *
*ومدخلنا الي أقدم المخطوطات اليدوية هذه الترجمة الموجودة هنا **برواية* *RSV** او  النسخة القياسية المنقحة التي تعود الى أقدم المخطوطات اليدوية ويرجع  تاريخها من 200 الي 300 سنة بعد المسيح لذلك فهي أقربها الي الأصل الحقيقي  من أي وثيقة أخرى هذا شيء منطقي ومقبول.*
*شيء  من اثنين اما الشيخ ديدات جاهل في تواريخ المخطوطات ولهذا كان يجب عليه ان  لا يتكلم في شيء يجهله او انه يعرف ويدلس ولكن في الحالتين تنظيم المناظرة  انه يلقي شبهات 40 دقيقة ولن يعلق عليه القس الا في عشر دقائق خدمه لكيلا  ينكشف جهله او كذبه *
*هو يقول تاريخها من 200 سنة بعد المسيح أي بعد 233 م وهذا خطأ كبير *
*أولا ارجوا مراجعة ملف *
*مقدمة في النقد النصي الجزء الرابع عشر البرديات*
*فنحن نمتلك مخطوطات للكتاب القدس العهد الجديد من القرن الأول بعد المسيح بثلاثين سنة وما بعده مثل *
*بردية 64 وايضا 67 *
*من سنة 60 الى 66 م  *
*بردية رقم 46 *
*من سنة 80 الى 85 م *
*بردية 4 *
*نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي *
*بردية 52*
*تقريبا سنة 100 م (وهي لإنجيل يوحنا أي بعد كتابته بعشر سنين)*
*P Oxy 8 *​ *التي تعود الي اخر القرن الاول او بداية القرن الثاني *​ *P Oxy 841 *​ *التي تعود 125 الي 150 م *​ *P Oxy 1622 *​ *التي تعود الي ما قبل 148 م لان مكتوب عليها انها كتبت في عهد هارديان (117 الي 138 م)*
*بردية 87*
*تعود الي سنة 125 م*
*بردية 45*
*تاريخها الان بمنتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي وتقريبا 150 م*
*بردية 90 *
*تعود الي منتصف القرن الثاني وتقريبا 150 م*
*بردية 77 *
*ما قبل سنة 150 م*
*بردية 98 *
*تعود الي منتصف القرن الثاني*
*بردية 66 *
*تاريخها بين 125 م الي 200 م*
*وبردية 77 *
*تعود تقريبا الي سنة 150 م*
*بردية 32*
*وتعود الي سنة 175 الي 200 م أي اقل من 170 سنة بعد المسيح*
*وبالطبع بعد سنة 200 م الكثير جدا جدا. فكيف يدعي هذا الكاذب ان الاقدم هو من 200 الي 300 بعد المسيح؟*
*أيضا  النص القياسي ليس لوحده يرجع لأقدم المخطوطات بل أيضا النص التقليدي  والامر ليس من فيهم يرجع لأقدم المخطوطات بل الترجمة تتبع النص التقليدي ام  النقدي*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*توضيح تدليس الشيخ احمد ديدات في مناظرته مع القس جيمي سواجارت وتلقب بأروع مناظرة لديدات.*​ 
*Holy_bible_1*

*مناظرة عن هل الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله *
*خلفية عن احمد ديدات *
*هو مواليد 1918 من كشوار بومباي الهند وهاجر في سن التاسعة الى والده في كوازولو جنوب افريقيا *
*حاصل على شهادة الابتدائية **standard 6* *فقط* *في سن 16 سنة وهذا سنة 1936**. **وبعدها بدأ يعمل كبائع للعفش. *
*بدأ  يهتم بالإسلام والهجوم على المسيحية بعد ان قراء كتاب اظهار الحق الذي  كتبه المدعو رحمة الله الهندي الكيرناوي وبعدها بدأ يحضر دراسات إسلامية  بواسطة فيرفوكس الذي يعلم اسلام وأيضا عن الهجوم على الكتاب المقدس. ثم بدأ  يعمل داعية إسلامي من 1942 وأيضا مرشد لمسجد جوما في دوربان*
*ثم اشترك في مؤسسة **IPCI** لطبع  الكتب الإسلامية من 1956 الى 1986 واثنائها حاول انشاء مؤسسة اسمها مؤسسة  تعليم السلام على مساحة 75 ايكر بتبرعات ضخمة ولكنه فشل **رغم كل التبرعات **وكان قام ببعض المناظرات في نهاية هذه الفترة** وبدا يشتهر**. *
*من  بعد 1986 ولمدة تسع سنين بدأ انشطته العالمية عندما حصل على جائزة الملك  فيصل لجهوده لخدمة الإسلام وهو في سن 66 والذي شهره وقتها ان البابا يوحنا  الثاني قام بدعوة عالمية لعلاقة محبة وسلام وحوار مع المسلمين فقام  ديدات بإرسال خطابات تحدي للبابا ان يناظره في الفاتيكان ولكن بالطبع  البابا الذي لا يعرف شيء عن هذا المجهول ديدات رفض فاستغل مجموعة ديدات هذا  وطبعوا ووزعوا منشورات بكم ضخم جدا عن هروب البابا من مناظرت الشيخ ديدات  بعنوان قداسته يلعب الاستغماية مع المسلمين ووزعوها في كل مكان. هذه  المنشورات الكاذبة الخادعة هي التي اعطته هذه الشهرة. *
*ومنها  بدأ متحدث باسم الإسلام والهجوم على المسيحية لمنع التبشير في السعودية  ومصر وبريطانيا وباكستان والامارات وامريكا والسويد ودنيمارك وأستراليا  التي قام فيها بخداعه وتدليسه وكذبه على الكتاب المقدس واستمر تسع سنين حتى  أصيب بجلطة في المخ سنة 1996 واصابة النخاع الشوكي التي طرحته مشلول تماما  من فمه الي بقية جسده بالكامل وبقي اخرس لمدة تسع سنين اخر فظل تسع سنين  لا يتكلم ولا يتحر ولا يدخل الحمام بل بكفولة مثل الأطفال وجثة شبه هامدة  فيما عد تحريك العينين فقط حتى مات في 8 أغسطس 2005 في كوازولو جنوب  افريقيا *
*هذا هو الشخص الذي اسمه الشيخ ديدات. *

*للأسف تنظيم المناظرة خطأ جدا لان التقسيم ان القس جيم يبدأ أولا نصف ساعة ثم ديدات 40 دقيقة وتعليق (إجابة) من جيم 10 دقائق فقط. *
*لا اعرف أي تنظيم هذا! لان معروف ان ديدات سيكيل الشبهات في 40 دقيقة فكيف يجيب عليهم القس في 10 دقائق؟*
*حتى لو كان ديدات يبدأ نصف ساعة ثم القس يجيب عليه في 40 دقيقة لما كان الوقت يكفي على الاطلاق إجابة شبهات ديدات الكثيرة الكاذبة. *
*القس قال انه غير متخصص في علوم الكتاب وقال انه لم يدرس الإسلام جيدا*
*بل وما قاله في المقدمة عن مدح للإسلام واعتبارهم أكثر ناس متفتحين ومثقفين في العالم هو خطأ جملة وتفصيلا.*
*أيضا  القس لأنه هو الذي بدأ فهو اعتقد خطأ انه لو بدأ بذكر شبهات مثل مشاكل  الترجمات والاسفار القانونية وعدم وجود النسخ الاصلية ومن حرض داود واختلاف  عدد مزاود سليمان وتكرار بين ملوك الثاني واشعياء  وقصة المرأة الزانية ونسب انجيل متى وانجيل لوقا وغيره هو اعتقد أنه بهذا  يقطع الطريق على احمد ديدات ولكن هذا كان خطأ شديد منه لان الوقت لم  يسعفه للرد على كل هذا بالتفصيل بل هو بدون ان يدري ساعد ديدات في ذكر  شبهات أكثر بدون وجود وقت كافي للإجابة عليها. *
*مع  ملاحظة ان كلام القس كان رائع لو كانت هذه وعظة عن الانجيل مختصرة وليس  مناظرة للرد على أحد المدلسين في هجومه على الكتاب المقدس. *

*ملحوظة  الترجمة هي إسلامية فيقول القس دسايبل أي تلميذ والمترجم يقول الحواري  ويقول القس نو مان فيقول المترجم انسان واحد بدل من لا يوجد انسان  وغيره ورغم هذا سأسمعكم المناظرة بالترجمة العربية الإسلامية لان هي الأكثر  شهرة *
*ولكن أرجو ملاحظة الالفاظ الإسلامية هي من المترجم *

*سأبد من كلام الشيخ ديدات مع ملاحظة أن ديدات لم يجيب على أي من الاسئلة التي وجهها له القس رغم انهم أسئلة قليلة مثل *
*23-ان  كان القران يقول التوراة والانجيل من عند الله فكيف الله القادر على كل  شيء لم يحافظ عليهما؟ في اثناء محمد هي نفس التوراة ونفس الانجيل *
*25-كان  هناك نصوص مختلفة المنتشرة من القران بعد وفاة محمد والخليفة عثمان كان  عليه ان يوحد النصوص للقران. وكان كل واحدة من هذه النصوص احتوت حشدا  من القراءات المختلفة. وفي اثناء ولايته أتت اليه روايات مختلفة من ان  المسلمين في شتى بقاع سوريا والعراق كانوا يتلون القران بطرق مختلفة عن  تلاوة المسلمين في الجزيرة العربية فما كان من عثمان الا ان احضر النسخة  اليدوية بحوزة حفصة وامر زيد بن ثابت وثلاثة اخرين بنسخها وتصحيحها ان لزم  الامر. وعندما تم اجراء المطلوب فان عثمان اتخذ إجراءات صارمة .... وامر ان  تحرق جميع النسخ القرانية الأخرى سواء صحيفة متناثرة او نسخ كاملة.  (كان  يطلب تعليقه على هذا)*
*30- (يضرب  له مثال من تناقض القران) في السورة 32 الآية 5 يذكر ألف سنة وفي السورة  70 الآية الرابعة يذكر 50 الف سنة ايهما الصحيح وايهما الخطأ*

*احمد ديدات *
*36- **أولا احمد ديدات لم يبدأ **بالإجابة** على أي شيء طرحه القس رغم انه ادعى انه لن يبدأ في الموضوع مباشرة كما **كان **يعد ولكنه سيجيب على اطروحات القس ولم يفعل** أي انه قال سيبدأ بالإجابة ولكنه لم يجيب.*
*هو يقول ما معناه ان الإسلام هو الديانة الوحيدة الغير مسيحية التي تؤمر اتباعها بالإيمان بيسوع أعظم الرسل الذي بعثهم الله....*
*أولا هو مدلس لان القران يؤمن بعيسى وليس يسوع ولفظ عيسى أصلا غير لائق *
*ثانيا  الإسلام يهين المسيح لأنه يعتبره عبد ورسول وليس الله الظاهر في الجسد،  فأستطيع ان أقول على أستاذ جامعي انه رائع واخلاقه مرتفعة ولكن معه  الابتدائية فقط هذه أكبر إهانة من لو شتمته لأنه عسل مخلوط بسم ونصف حقيقة  أشر من الكذب. *
*يكمل ديدات بتدليس *
*نحن نؤمن انه هو المسيح ونؤمن بميلاده المعجزي الذي لا يؤمن به كثير من المسيحيين هذه الايام....*
*أولا  الشيخ ديدات مدلس لأنه يعرف ان الحمل القرآني بعيسى الذي يقول عنه معجزي  هو إهانة فمريم بنت عمران الإسلامية عندما حملت بعيسى الإسلامي جاءها ملك  فتمثل لها بشر سويا وفعل امر قبيح لا اريد ان اذكره. فهذا الكلام ليس تكريم  بل إهانة لعيسى الإسلامي وبنت عمران الإسلامية. *
*ثانيا  هذا المدلس الذي يقول ان كثيرين في هذه الأيام لا يؤمنون بميلاد يسوع  المعجزي, هذا تدليس لان المسيحي الذي مع اختلاف طائفته لا بد ان يؤمن  بعقيدة التجسد (بمعجزة تجسد اقنوم الكلمة من العذراء مريم حسب الاناجيل )  وعقيدة الفداء. غير هذا هو ليس مسيحي أصلا. *
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات ويقول الفرق الوحيد أننا لا نؤمن أنه الله العلي متجسدا في هيئة بشر. ويقول انه ليس تجسدا للإله. *
*طالما  هو اقر أن المسلمين لا يؤمنون بهذا فهو وضح ان الايمان الإسلامي يختلف عن  الايمان المسيحي جملة وتفصيلا لان الخليقة من ادم وحواء مرورا بنوح وموسى  والعهد القديم حتى العهد الجديد كلها مبنية عن الوعد بنسل المرأة الذي يسحق  راس الحية ومن هو نسل المرأة هو *
*سفر إشعياء 9**: 6*

*لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ* *عَجِيبًا،* *مُشِيرًا،* *إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ**.*
*فطالما  اقر انه مثله مثل المسلمين لا يؤمنون بالتجسد فهو لا يؤمن بالمسيح بل هو  مثله مثل كل المسلمين وشيوخهم ورسولهم وجبريلهم وحتى إلههم الذين لا يعرفون  أن لقب المسيح هو أصلا لقب الوهية وشرحت هذا تفصيلا في ملف *
*الفرق بين مسيح الرب والمسيح الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح*
*لان المسيح هو الرئيس وهو قدوس القدوسين لأنه هو الله المتجسد كما شرح الكتاب*
*سفر دنيال 9*
*24** سَبْعُونَ  أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ  لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ  الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا  وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.**
**25** فَاعْلَمْ  وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ  وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ  وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ  الأَزْمِنَةِ.*
*المسيح الرئيس هو الله لأنه هو الذي له العبادة ذو السلطان الابدي *
*سفر دنيال 7*
*14** فَأُعْطِيَ  سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ  وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ  يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.*
*ثانيا  الاختلاف بين الإسلام وبين المسيحية ليس فقط في الوهية المسيح ولكن  الاختلاف في كل شيء تقريبا فالقران هو النسخة العكسية للكتاب المقدس بمعنى  ان القران هو كلام الشيطان أو الخارج من الهاوية والفرس الأخضر الكاذب ضد  الكتاب المقدس الذي تنبأ عنه *
*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 6**: 8*

*فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا* *فَرَسٌ* *أَخْضَرُ،* *وَالْجَالِسُ  عَلَيْهِ اسْمُهُ الْمَوْتُ، وَالْهَاوِيَةُ تَتْبَعُهُ، وَأُعْطِيَا  سُلْطَانًا عَلَى رُبْعِ الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَقْتُلاَ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ  وَالْمَوْتِ وَبِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ**.*
*فعدم ايمان المسلمين بلاهوت المسيح هو يعني عدم الايمان به. *
*ثم يكمل الشيخ ديدات قائلا مجازا نحن جميعا أطفال الله وعياله *
*هذا  أيضا تدليس من الشيخ ديدات لأنه يعرف أن الإسلام لا يوجد به تعبير أطفال  او أبناء الله ولكن هم عبيد الله فهو يسرق من الكتاب المقدس ويدعي انه  الفكر الإسلامي وهذا تدليس منه. فاين في القران ان البشر أطفال الله؟ *
*وبعدها يقول أدخل في الموضوع *
*وارجوا  ملاحظة أن الشيخ ديدات قال انه لن يدخل في الموضوع مباشرة ولكنه سيرد على  القس ولكنه لم يرد على أي شيء. فأين اجابات أسئلة القس؟*
*يكمل قائلا *
*الموضوع  هو هل الانجيل كلمة الله. لقد حاول الأخ سواجرت ان يوهمنا ان الترجمات  والنسخ شيء واحد وانهم نفس الشيء. نحن المسلمين عندنا ترجمات للقران وحتى  في الترجمة للإنجليزية التي نهض بها.... والترجمات المختلفة تعنى اختلافا  في اختيار الكلمات وانتقاء الكلمات حين يترجم عبارة من العربية للإنجليزية.  الاختلاف إذا في اختيار الكلمات *
*الحقيقة  الشيخ ديدات أيضا كعادته يدلس فاختلاف ترجمات القران ليست هي اختلاف  اختيار كلمات بل هي محاولات تدليسيه لتحسين واخفاء الألفاظ القرانية الغير  لائقة وخادشه للحياء مثل احسنت ف ر ج ه ا وتعبير ا ن ك ح و ا وتعبير ز ب ر  وتعبير ف ر و ج وغيرها الكثير جدا *
*بل الاشكالية ليست في تدليس ترجمات القران بل الإشكالية في المصاحف والقرائين المختلفة التي حرقها عثمان *
*وحتى التي بقت وهي نسخة عثمان يوجد بها القراءات المختلفة وهي ليست الاحرف السبع وأيضا تحريف القران اثناء تنقيطه وعندي منها الكثير *
*واشكالية حفص وورش وغيره الذين هم في علم الجرح والرجال مدلسين ولا يؤخذ منهم أحاديث *
*واختلاف القران في عدد السور بين الشيعة (116) والسنة (114) وغيره *
*فهو دلس على كلام القس كما لو كان موضوع القس فقط اختلاف الفاظ التراجم *
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات *
*اما النسخ فامرها مختلف تماما *
*انظروا  انا هنا امسك بهذا الانجيل الذي لا يعترف به الأخ سواجر وكثيرون جدا من  البروتستنت لا يعترفون به ككلمة الله. هذه هي نسخة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية من  الانجيل. يحتوي هذا الانجيل على ثلاثة وسبعين سفر. انه موسوعة مكونة من 73  سفر ويزيد بسبعة اسفار عن الانجيل الذي يقسم عليه الأخ سواجر التي هي نسخة  الملك جيمس....*
*الشيخ ديدات كعادته وعادة كثيرين جدا من المسلمين يتلاعب بنقطة الاسفار القانونية الثانية*
*واختلاف عدد الاسفار بين الطوائف. *
*أولا كل الطوائف التقليدية أي الارثوذكسية والكاثوليكية تؤمن بالأسفار القانونية التي تسمى مجازا القانونية الثانية *
*وهذه شرحتها تفصيلا في *
*خلفية تاريخية عن مجمع جامنيا اليهودي وقانونية اسفار العهد القديم*
*وملف *
*ما هو عدد اسفار الكتاب المقدس ولماذا هم مختلفين من كنيسه لاخري ؟*
*فالأمر باختصار  هو لم يضيف التقليديين الاسفار السبعة ولم يحذف البروتوستنت هذه الاسفار  ولكن هو العبري (عزرا) كان 39 سفر الذي جمعهم بعد الرجوع من السبي ولكن  بعده كتبت اسفار وأيضا الاسفار التي كتبت في السبي وكلها وضعت في اليوناني  (السبعينية) كان 46 سفر *
*اول من فصل هذه الاسفار ليس هم البروتستنت ولا يدانوا **على** ذلك ولكن هم اليهود في مجمع جامنيا ورفض السبعينية والتمسك بنسخة عزرا فقط **وأصبح** من يتمسك بالنص التقليدي حسب الترتيب اليوناني يمتلك** 46 **سفر ومن يتمسك بأن يترجم من العبري أي نسخة عزرا بالنص العبري يمتلك** 39 **سفر  فقط والسبب تفضيلهم ان يعودوا الي النص العبري الاصلي وهذا ليس خطأ ولكن  الخطأ هو من اليهود لفعلتهم هذه وكما قلت ان قله من الاباء بالفعل ركز **على** 39 **سفر في مناقشته لليهود ومعظمهم اقتبس من** 46 **سفر في كتابته*
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات قائلا **أنتم** تستعملون مصطلحات فنية مثل ابوكريفا وهي كلمة لا تعرف الجماهير العريضة من المسيحيين معناها. م**ا معنى **ابوكريفا؟ معناها مشكوك في امرها ضعيف ليس اهلا ان يوضع في كتاب الله **ولهذا السبب استبعدها البروتستنت واعتبروها تلفيقا..... *
*الحقيقة الشيخ ديدات اظهر جهله الشديد لان كلمة ابوكريفا لا تعني مشكوك في امرها**ولا تعني كل ما قاله (**مشكوك في امرها ضعيف ليس اهلا ان يوضع في كتاب الله**)** ولكن تعني مخفية فهي من الكلمة اليوناني ابوكريفوس وتعني مخفي *
*Apocrypha** (from the Greek **ἀ**πόκρυφος**, **apókruphos**, meaning "hidden")*
*والسبب في هذا باختصار كما شرحت سابقا في ملف *
*الرد علي الاعتراضات علي الاسفار القانونية الثانية*
*الاسفار القانونية الاولي* 
*بعد العوده من السبي جمعت بواسطة عزرا** 534 **ق م* 
*الاسفار القانونية الثانية* 
*بعضها  لم يظهر اثناء رجوع عزرا من السبي مثل هيروديت وطوبيا وبعضها كتب بعد عزرا  لذلك أطلق عليها تاريخيا مخفيا ومجازا القانونية الثانية*
*فتعريف الشيخ خطأ اما عن جهل او تدليس *
*ثم يكمل الشيخ ديدات قائلا. انا اوافقك الذي تقوله لي أوافق عليه. انت تقول لي هذه ليست كلمة الله اوافقك واطرحها جانبا *
*كعادة  الشيخ احمد ديدات من التدليس هو تحول بخبث من نقطة ان نسخة الكاثوليك بها  سبع اسفار زائدة عن نسخة كينج جيمس الي التدليس بانه  يطرحها كلها جانبا لأنها ليست كلمة الله. *
*الحقيقة  التدليس في هذا ان لا زالت هذه النسخة بها 66 سفر قانونيين يقبلها  البروتستنت ويؤمنوا بها و7 يعتبرهم البروتستنت كتابات تاريخية غير قانونية.  فلا يطرحها بروتستنتي جانبا ويقول عليها كلها ليست كلمة الله. هذا تدليس  من ديدات. *
*أي  هو دخل كالثعلب من مدخل السبع اسفار القانونية الثانية  والقى عباءة تدليسية على بقية 66 سفر كما لو كان القس قال انهم ليسوا كلمة  الله والقس لم يقل ذلك على الاطلاق بل قال بكل وضوح عكس ذلك. *
*ثم  يمسك ديدات نسخة كينج جيمس ويقول. انت تقول لي ان هذه هي كلمة الله نسخة  كينج جيمس التي تحتوي على 66 سفر. نشر هذا الانجيل اول مرة عام 1611 م **بأمر** من صاحب **الجلالة  الملك جيمس الذي لا يزال اسمه موجود على النسخة حتى اليوم. هذه هي النسخة  المعتمدة. معتمدة من منّ؟ ليس من الله تعالي بل معتمدة من الملك جيمس الذي  اعتمدها وليس الله تعالى. *
*بالطبع  أي مسيحي أدرك تدليس الشيخ ديدات كالعادة هنا فالملك جيمس لم يعتمد شيء هو  فقط ساهم في التكلفة. ما يقوله المدلس ديدات كما لو كانت ترجمة كينج جيمس  هي اول كتاب مقدس*
*ترجمة  كينج جيمس هي أحد ترجمات للكتاب المقدس. هي بالفعل ترجمة رائعة ولكنها  ليست اول ولا اخر ترجمة للكتاب المقدس. ولكن بالطبع ما هو اهم من هذا ان نص  الكتاب المقدس بعهديه مستمر من وقت كتابته جيل عن جيل سواء العبري وجماعة  المسوريين الذين نسخوه بمنتهى الدقة والنص اليوناني التقليدي الذي  يسمى الرسيفد تكست او باليوناني تكتس ريسيبتس. الذي بعد اكتمال كتابة اسفار  العهد الجديد وبداية تجميعها في كوديكس استمرت تنسخ بمنتهى الدقة يوناني  وتترجم باستمرار وموجودة في أيدينا حتى الان ومن يريد اليوم ان يقدم ترجمة  جديدة او يستخدم النص اليوناني الأصلي موجود وبكثرة وترجم منها الترجمات  قديمة وحديثة وقدمت اسمائها في ملف *
*مقدمة النقد النصي الجزء التاسع عشر الترجمات القديمة*
*مثل  الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة في منتصف القرن الثاني وترجمة الاشورية خابورس  سنة 168 م وترجمة الفلجاتا والترجمات السريانية الكثيرة مثل البشيتا  وغيرها والتراجم القبطية والغوصية والارمنية والجوارجينية والاسيوبية  والسلافينية وغيرهم *
*اما عن الترجمات الإنجليزية فقد أيضا قدمت ملخص لتاريخهم في ملف *
*تاريخ الترجمات الانجليزية للكتاب المقدس*
*وقبل  كينج جيمس يوجد ايلفريك وجون ويكلف وتيندل وكوفردالي وتوماث ماثيو وتوماس  كرانمير وجنيفا وبيشوب ودوري وعندنا كل هذا ثم بعدهم كينج جيمس وبعد  كينج جيمس الكثير جدا*
*الترجمات  هي ترجمة للنص الأصلي الصحيح والترجمة غير معصومة والذي يؤكد دقة ترجمة هو  علماء اللغات والمخطوطات المختصين وهذا امر ضخم جدا وشرحت سابقا في عدة  ملفات أنواع الترجمات وغيره *
*فلا  يوجد شيء يقول ان كينج جيمس هي كلمة الله لأنه اعتمدها الملك جيمس هذا  تدليس ولكن ترجمة كينج جيمس هي ترجمة انجليزية دقيقة من الكتاب المقدس بنصه  الأصلي العبري واليوناني المعتمد من روح الله القدوس لأنه وحي من الروح  القدس. *
*بل هي في وقت الملك جيمس كانت الثالثة بعد ترجمة كرانميرا وبيشوب ولكن انتشرت أكثر منهم في اخر أربع قرون *
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات ويقول: *
*والان  نتناول المخطوطات اليدوية القديمة وبالنسبة لما هو قديم وذلك لأنه يعود  الي 400 الي 600 سنة بعد المسيح. ومدخلنا الي أقدم المخطوطات اليدوية هذه  الترجمة الموجودة هنا **برواية* *RSV** او النسخة القياسية المنقحة التي تعود الى أقدم المخطوطات اليدوية ويرجع تاريخها من **200 الي 300** سنة بعد المسيح لذلك فهي أقربها الي الأصل الحقيقي من أي وثيقة أخرى هذا **شيء منطقي ومقبول. ولو أن هذه كتبت في عهد المسيح، لو أنه وقعها بخط يديه لما **كان هناك مشكلة. هذه من **100 حتى 300** سنة بعد المسيح وهذه من** 400 حتى 600 سنة بعد المسيح....*
*(ثم يقتبس من وسائل اعلام كثيرة عن الترجمة القياسية انها أفضل وأدق ترجمة ويكرر في هذا الامر ويطيل فيه). *
*الحقيقة  كعادته الشيخ ديدات دلس كثيرا فيما يقول وبعض المعلومات التي ذكرها هي عن  تدليس وكذب عن عمد او عن جهل ولهذا أرد على جملة جملة مما قالها في هذا  المقطع *
*أولا يقول *
*والان نتناول المخطوطات اليدوية القديمة وبالنسبة لما هو قديم وذلك لأنه يعود الي 400 الي 600 سنة بعد المسيح.*
*بالطبع  هذا جهل وتدليس منه فأقدم المخطوطات ليست ترجع الي 400 سنة وحتى لو يقصد  النص التقليدي الذي تعتمد عليه نسخة كينج جيمس أيضا لا يرجع من 400 الي 600  سنة *
*والحقيقة  هذا امر طويل جدا لأنه علم ضخم يسمى علم النقد النصي الكتابي وهذا شرحت  فقط مقدمة له (900 صفحة) في 24 موضوع اغلبهم في هذا اللنك*
*http://drghaly.com/articles/index#search**=النقد+النصي*
*الامر  باختصار ما يتكلم عنه الشيخ ديدات هو وجود نص اصلي صحيح بدون خطأ واحد وهو  يسمى النص التقليدي ويؤيده اغلب المخطوطات ولكن بعض المخطوطات القليلة بها  قلة من الأخطاء للأسف بعض باحثي الشهرة من النقديين 	جمعوا منه نص قياسي  وهو النقدي*
*ومن يرجع بخاصة الى ملف *
*مقدمة في النقد النصي الجزء الحادي عشر انواع النصوص*
*وأيضا الى ملف *
*مقدمه في النقد النصي الجزء الثاني عشر النص التقليدي*
*سيجد  شرح كامل عن أنواع النصوص والفرق بين النص التقليدي والاغلبية اليوناني  الذي تعتمد عليه وعلى مخطوطاته نسخة كينج جيمس وبين النص النقدي او الأقلية  الذي تعتمد عليه القياسية ولماذا تقريبا لا يوجد فرق بينهم الا أشياء لا  تذكر ولا تؤثر في العقيدة وأيضا توضح ان*
*النص  التقليدي هو الأصلي المسلم جيل عن جيل بدون أخطاء من زمن تلاميذ المسيح  وحتى الان هو الممثل بتقريبا الغالبية العظمي من المخطوطات وهو النص الاوضح  بدون أي أخطاء املائية ولا أخطاء نقلية *
*هو الاكثر انتشار وأسهل في الفهم ولا يحتوي على صعوبات *​ *ادلة أولية كثير من البرديات ومخطوطات الخط الكبير القديمة*​ *بالإضافة** الي ما سبق ايضا **تقريبا كل** المخطوطات **البيزنطية التي **بالآلاف* *هي نص تقليدي** بطريقه قاطعه*
*فهو  من القرن الأول وحتى الان وخرجت منه الترجمه اللاتينية القديمة وهي زمنها  منتصف القرن الثاني وهذا يرد على من يقول انه بدا في القرن الرابع *
*السريانية مثل مخطوطة خابوس سنة 165 م (بعد 100 سنه من نيرون) وتتفق معه تماما (مع ملاحظات الفروق اللغوية في الترجمة) *
*ايضا الدياتسرون بكل ترجماته فهو ليس حديث كما يدعي من من 400 الي 600 ولكن قديم من القرن الاول والثاني وما بعده*
*وبعد هذا الكثير من الترجمات مثل الفلجاتا والبشيتا وغيرها التي تكلمت عنهم سابقا*
*ولهذا  النص هو الذي استخدم على مدار الفين سنه قبل ان يظهر حديثا النص النقدي  القياسي (يختلف فقط في اقل من 1% جمعت من أخطاء بعض المخطوطات) للنقديين  وليس للتقليديين *
*فالنص التقليدي هو مؤيد*
*



*
*هذا النص احتفظ بنفسه واضح في المخطوطات فقد قدم ستيورز **Sturz*
*قائمة بها 150 قراءة مؤكد انها تقليدية مميزة **Distinctly Byzantine*
*موجودة في برديات القرن الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع الميلادي مما يؤكد ان هذا النص هو أصل بقية النصوص الأخرى*
*وبعد  هذا من القرن الرابع حتى القرن الثامن هو النص الاساسي الذي ينسخ  في الأديرة بدقه وبمراجعه في الوقت الذي فيه النص النقدي او الإسكندري (أو  المخطوطات التي به قلة من الأخطاء) كان لا يستخدم لان هذه المخطوطات  دفنت لبعض اخطاؤها واستمر النص التقليدي حتى الان وفقط في القرن العشرين  القلة من النقديين باحثي الشهرة هم الذين يحاولوا ترجيح النص النقدي الذي  به قلة من الأخطاء (يخالف النص التقليدي في اقل من 1%) ويدعوا انه هو الاصح  ولكن هذا غير صحيح *
*فالنص التقليدي *
*1  95 % من مخطوطات اليوناني للعهد الجديد على مدار العصور تؤيد النص  التقليدي (تقريبا 5300 من 5686 مخطوطه) التي كانت تستخدم لدقتها حتى تتاكل  وليس مثل مخطوطات النص النقدي التي تدفن سليمة لأخطائها. *
*2 النص  التقليدي يتفق مع أقدم مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس  مثل اللاتينية القديمة (منتصف القرن الثاني) والدياتسرون (160 م) وخابورس  او الأشورية 165 م والاتاليك 157 م واستمر الأدلة في القرن الرابع مثل  البشيتا والفاجاتا وغيرها وبعد ذلك في مخطوطات البيزنطية وعلى مدار  القرون المختلفة حتى زمان الطباعة اي قبل واثناء وبعد ظهور النص الاسكندري  اي السينائية والفاتيكانيه ثم اختفاؤه (مع اعتبار ايضا وجود اخطاء نسخيه  قليله في كل منهم) *
*3 وايضا مخطوطاته مراجعه وليس مثل مخطوطات النص النقدي الغير مراجعه **Pre-recensional*
*4 لا يوجد تعليقات هامشيه بالزيادة او الحذف او الاختلاف او التناقض مثل التي في مخطوطات النص النقدي*
*5  النص المسلم يتفق مع اغلب اقوال الاباء وبخاصه القدامى منهم من القرن  الثاني وما بعده التي تزيد عن 860,000 اقتباس ولكن يجب فهم انواع  الاقتباسات وهذا موضوع اخر  *
*6  النص المسلم يتفق مع جغرافية اسرائيل وتاريخها ولا يوجد فيه خطأ لا  جغرافي ولا تاريخي ولا اسم من اسماء المناطق خطأ ويتفق مع الاكتشافات لعلم  الاثار علي عكس النص النقدي الذي يعتمد على السينائية  والفاتيكانية المليئة بهذه الاخطاء وعندي الكثير منها (مثل موضوع اليهودية  ام الجليل وبيت عبره ام بيت عنيا وغيرهم) *
*7  النص المسلم لا يوجد به تعبير لاهوتي واحد خطأ وتتفق مع روح الكتاب ونبوات  العهد القديم ولاهوت المسيح ومعجزاته وغيرها (مثل خطا السينائية  والفاتيكانية ان المسيح طعن قبل تسليم الروح في انجيل متي) *
*8  النص المسلم نص من البداية واضح ومفهوم وسلس يقرأه البسطاء فيفهموه  ويشبعوا ويقرأه العلماء فيشعرون بصغرهم امامه واللاهوتيين فيتعزون به وسهل  الحكم عليه بانه لا يوجد به اخطاء او قراءه صعبة نتجت عن خطأ نسخي*
*9  الذين يعترضون عليه يقبلون القراءات الغير مفهومه الحادة الغير  سلسلة والمقطوعة وبهذا يعتبروا ان كتبة الاناجيل يكتبون تعبيرات حاده غير  مفهومة بها اخطاء جغرافية وتاريخيه وعددية اما الذين يقبلون المسلم فهم  يعترفوا بان كتبة الوحي اسلوبهم واضح وسهل ولا يحتوي على اخطاء لان الهنا  ليس إله تشتيت *
*10  اخيرا النص المسلم هو تقريبا النص الوحيد الذي يهاجم من اعداء الايمان في  القديم من اول ماركيون في القرن الثاني واليهود ايضا وايضا بعد ذلك كما وضح  القديس أوغسطينوس في القرن الرابع ( مثل تعليقه علي اعداء الايمان الذين  تجرؤا في بعض مخطوطاتهم وحذفوا قصة المرآه الزانية من انجيل يوحنا مثل  السينائية والفاتيكانية ) والقديس جيروم ( في موضوع الذين يشهدون في السماء  ويشهد انه كان موجود قبل ان يتجرأ البعض ويحذفه ) ولا يزال يهاجم حتي الان  من الغير مسيحيين فيؤيدون النص النقدي ويهاجموا وبضراوة النص التقليدي  المسلم عبر الاجيال  *
* واعود  واكرر النص التقليدي هو الذي استخدم على مدار الفين سنه قبل واثناء وبعد  السينائية والفاتيكانية وقبل القرن العشرين وفسر وشرح بخرائط وقواميس وكل  من قاموا بهذا لم يجدوا به خطأ*
*فكل  من استخدموا النص اللاتيني من القرن الثاني وما بعده من اباء الكنيسة هذا  النص الذي استخدموه وكل من استخدموا النص السرياني من الاباء العظام ايضا  استخدموا النص التقليدي  *
*وليس  باحثين هذا القرن هم الوحيدين العلماء بل الاباء من القرون  الاولي وحتى الان هم أفضل بكثير في هذا المجال وفي ايديهم  النسخ الصحيحة ويراجعوها بالأصول لان بعض علماء هذا الزمان يقارنوا الانجيل  بنسخ دفنت لكثرة اخطاءها وهذا خطأ منهم ويتمسكوا بمخطوطات  معروفه بأخطائها ويتركوا الصحيحة المعروفة بقلة اخطاءها *
*فقبل  عام 1881 كل كان الدارسين المسيحيين بما فيهم علماء المخطوطات كانوا  متمسكين بالنص التقليدي قبل ان يتمسك تشندورف فقط بالسينائية ووستكوت  بالفاتيكانية  *
*فعرفنا  ان النص التقليدي ليس من 400 الي 600 سنة بعد المسيح هذا تدليس او جهل من  الشيخ ديدات ولكن من القرن الأول وما بعده كما كتبه تلاميذ ورسل الرب يسوع*
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس احمد ديدات قائلا *
*ومدخلنا الي أقدم المخطوطات اليدوية هذه الترجمة الموجودة هنا **برواية* *RSV** او  النسخة القياسية المنقحة التي تعود الى أقدم المخطوطات اليدوية ويرجع  تاريخها من 200 الي 300 سنة بعد المسيح لذلك فهي أقربها الي الأصل الحقيقي  من أي وثيقة أخرى هذا شيء منطقي ومقبول.*
*شيء  من اثنين اما الشيخ ديدات جاهل في تواريخ المخطوطات ولهذا كان يجب عليه ان  لا يتكلم في شيء يجهله او انه يعرف ويدلس ولكن في الحالتين تنظيم المناظرة  انه يلقي شبهات 40 دقيقة ولن يعلق عليه القس الا في عشر دقائق خدمه لكيلا  ينكشف جهله او كذبه *
*هو يقول تاريخها من 200 سنة بعد المسيح أي بعد 233 م وهذا خطأ كبير *
*أولا ارجوا مراجعة ملف *
*مقدمة في النقد النصي الجزء الرابع عشر البرديات*
*فنحن نمتلك مخطوطات للكتاب القدس العهد الجديد من القرن الأول بعد المسيح بثلاثين سنة وما بعده مثل *
*بردية 64 وايضا 67 *
*من سنة 60 الى 66 م  *
*بردية رقم 46 *
*من سنة 80 الى 85 م *
*بردية 4 *
*نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي *
*بردية 52*
*تقريبا سنة 100 م (وهي لإنجيل يوحنا أي بعد كتابته بعشر سنين)*
*P Oxy 8 *​ *التي تعود الي اخر القرن الاول او بداية القرن الثاني *​ *P Oxy 841 *​ *التي تعود 125 الي 150 م *​ *P Oxy 1622 *​ *التي تعود الي ما قبل 148 م لان مكتوب عليها انها كتبت في عهد هارديان (117 الي 138 م)*
*بردية 87*
*تعود الي سنة 125 م*
*بردية 45*
*تاريخها الان بمنتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي وتقريبا 150 م*
*بردية 90 *
*تعود الي منتصف القرن الثاني وتقريبا 150 م*
*بردية 77 *
*ما قبل سنة 150 م*
*بردية 98 *
*تعود الي منتصف القرن الثاني*
*بردية 66 *
*تاريخها بين 125 م الي 200 م*
*وبردية 77 *
*تعود تقريبا الي سنة 150 م*
*بردية 32*
*وتعود الي سنة 175 الي 200 م أي اقل من 170 سنة بعد المسيح*
*وبالطبع بعد سنة 200 م الكثير جدا جدا. فكيف يدعي هذا الكاذب ان الاقدم هو من 200 الي 300 بعد المسيح؟*
*أيضا  النص القياسي ليس لوحده يرجع لأقدم المخطوطات بل أيضا النص التقليدي  والامر ليس من فيهم يرجع لأقدم المخطوطات بل الترجمة تتبع النص التقليدي ام  النقدي*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*ولو  أن هذه كتبت في عهد المسيح، لو أنه وقعها بخط يديه لما كان هناك مشكلة.  هذه من 100 حتى 300 سنة بعد المسيح وهذه من 400 حتى 600 سنة بعد المسيح*
*ما يقوله الشيخ ديدات هو خطأ والسبب اقتناعه بما قاله القران من تخاريف عن عيسى الإسلامي **القرآني** بعد ولادته بوقت قليل وهو في المهد نطق وقال "**اتني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا**" الرضيع المولود حديثا **موضوع في المهد **يقول اتني الكتاب فهل ولد وهو ممسك بكتاب؟ *
*هل هذا هو التوقيع الذي يطلبه الشيخ المدلس ديدات؟*
*فالشيخ ديدات يهاجم الكتاب المقدس ليثبت ان عيسى القرآني ولد بكتاب لان قرانه قال ذلك*
*الرب  يسوع المسيح لم يكتب كتب فهو لم يجيء للكتابة فالرب في العهد القديم  والعهد الجديد أرشد بروحه القدوس انبياء ورجاله القديسين ليكتبوا الوحي *
*رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1**: 21*

*لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ**مَسُوقِينَ**مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ**.*
*فالكتاب لم يكتبه الله بنفسه ولم يمضي على أي نسخة بل اوحي به روح الله القدوس *
*رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3**: 16*

*كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ**مُوحًى**بِهِ**مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ،*
*الجزء الوحيد المكتوب بأصبع الله هو الوصايا العشر*
*ام  اخر هام وهو الشيخ المدلس ديدات قال أولا من 200 الي 300 بعد المسيح والان  يقول من 100 الى 300 بعد المسيح فإيهما صحيح وايهما تدليس من ديدات؟ لماذا  يغير كلامه؟ *
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات قائلا *
*الأخ  سواجرت متيمم بنسخة الملك جيمس وانا أيضا وكل استدلالاتي سوف اقتبسها من  نسخة الملك جيمس أنا أحب لغتها. لكنهم الان قد تخلصوا من مصطلحات وتعبيرات  معينة لا تناسب المسيحيين في هذا العصر الذي نعيشه اليوم*
*الشيخ ديدات كعادته يدلس ويقول هم تخلصوا من مصطلحات. من هم هؤلاء الذين يتكلم عنهم؟*
*انا  معي نسخة مطبوعة كنج جيمس قديمة من سنة 1620 م بعد 11 سنة فقط من الترجمة  وعندي نسخة الكترونية من 1611 م ولا يوجد أي اختلاف في أي لفظ عما يطبع  الان في سنة 2015 لنسخة كينج جيمس *
*الذي  يدلس فيه ديدات هو ان مع وجود ترجمة كينج جيمس تطبع حتى الان وتوزع  ومنتشرة هناك أيضا ترجمات أحدث لكنج جيمس لتبسيط اللغة من الإنجليزية  القديمة لجعلها انجليزية حديثة مثل *
*MKJV** كينج جيمس الحديثة *
*AKJ** كينج جيمس المحدثة *
*KJ2000** كينج جيمس 2000*
*KJCNT** كينج جيمس التوضيحية *
*KJV21** وكينج جيمس القرن 21 *
*بالإضافة الي كينج جيمس بأرقام استرونج *
*وكينج جيمس بتصريف الأفعال *
*هؤلاء  لم يتخلصوا من شيء ولكن لان الإنجليزي القديم من سنة 1611 هو ثقيل وليس  مثل الإنجليزية الحديثة فلهذا للتبسيط للذين اللغة الإنجليزية القديمة ليست  محبوبة لهم فتم تحديث لغة كينج جيمس للتبسيط وبخاصة لصغار السن *
*فالشيخ ديدات بالفعل مدلس جدا في ادعاء انهم تخلصوا من مصطلحات لا تناسب المسيحيين هذا العصر. *
*الذي  يسمع ذلك من كذب ديدات وهو غير متخصص يعتقد انهم غيروا كلمات لتغيير  المعنى من شيء غير لائق الى شيء لائق مثلما يفعلوا في ترجمة القران للغات  الأخرى ويخدعوا الغربيين الذين لا يعرفون العربية وما في القران العربي من  الفاظ خادشه للحياء وغير لائقة بالمرة *
*لكن ما نتكلم عنه هنا في ترجمة كينج جيمس هو تحديث وتبسيط للغة ولكن مع الحفاظ على دقة **الالفاظ و**المعنى *
*المثال الذي قدمه ديدات في الحقيقة يثبت ما قلت ويكشف تدليسه*
*النص  الذي اختتم به الأخ سواجرت حديثه حيث يمضي شاول على طريق دمشق مضطهد  المسيحيين الأوائل وفي الطريق الي دمشق يرى طيفا يطلع عليه يسوع المسيح  ويتحدث له **باللغة** العبرية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني "لماذا تقذف بنفسك على الاشواك" ولا **أدري** لماذا الأخ سواجر استخدم كلمة **Goads** بدل من كلمة **Pricks**. لقد كنت دائما **اسأل** المسيحيين ماذا تعني كلمة جودس فلم يستطع **أحد** ان يعرف معنى كلمة جودس. انا **اسأله** كيف تغير الكلمات؟ **إذا** كانت  كلمة بريكس في النص يجب ان تبقى بريكس. هل هي النسخة الاصلية في الملك  جيمس بريكس ولكنه يستخدم جودس جودس وانا لم اسمع بها من قبل طوال حياتي.  كلمة مستحدثة مصطلح جديد يظهر الي الوجود ورغم هذا لن اعول كثيرا على هذه  الكلمة جودس  *
*ما يعلق عليه الشيخ المدلس ديدات هو *
*سفر أعمال الرسل 26**: 14*

*فَلَمَّا  سَقَطْنَا جَمِيعُنَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا يُكَلِّمُنِي  وَيَقُولُ بِاللُّغَةِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ: شَاوُلُ، شَاوُلُ**! **لِمَاذَا**تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟**صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ **مَنَاخِسَ*
*الكلمة التي ادعى انهم غيروها كما قال "** تخلصوا من مصطلحات وتعبيرات معينة لا تناسب المسيحيين في هذا العصر الذي نعيشه اليوم**" هو لفظ مناخس في تعبير صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس**. فما الغير لائق في هذا. *
*الكلمة في اليونانية هي كنترا **κεντρα** جمع كنترون **κε**́**ντρον** من كلمة كنتيو **κεντε**́**ω** التي تعني مدبب وهو المنخس او **Goad** او **Prick*
*وأيضا الكلمة في العبرية هي مالماد **מלמד** التي تعني أيضا منخاس **Goad **او**Prick*
*منخاس البقر هو سلاح حديدي ويحتاج لتحديد لطرفه الحديدي في نهاية **العصاة** ف**هو ينتهي بطرف معدني مدبب ل**قيادة الحيوانات*
*صعبّ  عليك أن ترفس مناخس = غالباً هو مثل شائع في هذا الزمان معناه أن الحيوان  يوضع له مناخس ليسير في الخط المرسوم له وإذا حاول الحيوان أن يرفس ليهرب  من هذا المنخاس فسيكون هذا لزيادة ألامه. والحل أن يسير في الطريق المرسوم  لهً فيجد سلاماً.*
*كينج جيمس 1611 كتبت بريكس التي تعني مناخس (كلمة انجليزية قديمة)*
(KJV-1611)  And  when wee were all fallen to the earth, I heard a voice speaking vnto  me, and saying in the Hebrew tongue, Saul, Saul, why persecutest thou  me? It is hard for thee to kicke against the *prickes*.
*اما نسخة كينج جيمس الحديثة فكتبت جود التي تعني مناخس (كلمة انجليزية حديثة) *
(MKJV)  And  all of us falling to the ground, I heard a voice speaking to me and  saying in the Hebrew dialect, Saul, Saul, why do you persecute Me? _It is_ hard for you to kick against the *goads*.
*فاين الإشكالية في هذا؟** وأين ما ادعاه **(**لكنهم الان قد تخلصوا من مصطلحات وتعبيرات معينة لا تناسب المسيحيين**)؟ لماذا التدليس؟*
*الغريبة ان الشيخ ديدات يتسائل ما هو المنخاس ويقول *
*لقد كنت دائما اسئل المسيحيين ماذا تعني كلمة **منخاس (**جودس**)** فلم يستطع **أحد** ان يعرف معنى كلمة **منخاس (**جودس**)**.*
*لو كان يجهل الإنجليزية فهذا عيبه هو لجهله لان المترادفات الإنجليزية لكمة *
*المنخاس او المهماز او الحث او الناخس هو *
*Goad, prick, spur, prod, tine.*
*فان  كان يجهل هذه المترادفات الصحيحة كلها فهو جاهل. اما ان كان الشيخ المدلس  ديدات يدعي انه يجهل ما طبيعة المنخاس فهو كاذب وبشدة لأنه في موضوع سابق  له احضر المنخاس ومسكه بيده (ولكن نزع منه الطرف الحديدي) في تعليقه على  موضوع شمجر. *
*كيف يقتل شمجر 600 رجل بمنساس البقر؟  والرد**على الشيخ أحمد ديدات وامثاله**قضاة 3:*
*فالشيخ ديدات يعرف جيدا المنخاس فلماذا يدلس هنا ويقول انه لا يعرف ما هو المناخس  *
*يكمل الشيخ ديدات قائلا *
*وعن نسخة الملك جيمس لقد راجع النسخة القياسية المنقحة 32 من ارفع علماء المسيحية قدرا يساندهم 50 من الطوائف المسيحية *
*ملحوظة ما  يقوله الشيخ ديدات هنا تدليس فأولا النسخة لم يشترك فيها 32 عالم في كل  عدد هذا غير دقيق بالمرة ولكن لكي يتمكنوا من انتاجها بسرعة تم تقسيم جزء  من كل سفر على شخص *
*وهذا نجده بالتفصيل في الفصل الأول **The Editors’ preface** فأيضا اما هو مدلس او جاهل*
*ثانيا لم يؤيدهم خمسين طائفة هذا كلام جرائد غير دقيق بل هو انتاج جمعية تسمى **National Council of the Churches of Christ*
*



*
*ثالثا هؤلاء اغلبهم نقديين ويوجد علماء تقليديين أكثر منهم بكثير*
*لأشرح للبعض الفرق بين النقديين والتقليديين *
*هذا  ليس له علاقة بالكنائس التقليدية والكنائس الغير تقليدية فهذا امر مختلف  تماما اما النص النقدي او النص الاسكندري الذي يؤيده قله ولكن للأسف  هم أكثر شهره لان المعترض الفرد أكثر شهره من اجماع التقليديين *
*هم **بدوءا**افراد قليلين**تدريجيا من نهاية القرن 18 والقرن 19 **و**بدوءا** يتمسكوا  بقلة من مخطوطات كانت مدفونة لكثرة اخطائها ويدعوا انها النص الاصح لوجود  أخطاء بها تمثل نسبة اقل من 1% مع النص التقليدي والسبب ان كل واحد فيهم  كان يكتشف مخطوطة بحثا عن الشهرة يدعي انها الأصل وينتج نص باسمه مثل  تشندورف ووست كوت و**معه **هورت **وكونوا **النص **النقدي أو **الاسكندري **وهو الذي ينقسم احيانا الي اسكندري ومحايد وهو يعتبر قراءه حاده قصيرة غير منسقة وبها صعوبات **(تميل** الي **الاخطاء)*
* ادلة اولية بردية 66 و75 والسينائية والفاتيكانية والاسكندرية فقط في رسائل بولس الرسول لكن الإسكندرية في الاناجيل تقليدية *​ *والنص الاسكندري موجود فقط فيما يمثل 1% من اجمالي المخطوطات ولكن غير نقي وهو يمثل أخ**طاء في بعض المخطوطات اقل من 1% **وهو يمثل مجازا النص النقدي وهو الذي يتمسك به باحثي النقد النصي من **المدرسة** النقدية وليست **المدرسة** التقليدية ونسمع بينهم عن استرجاع النص الاصلي **(رغم** ان اصحاب النص التقليدي ليس عندهم **شيء** ضاع لكي **يسترجع)*​ *وكما  ذكر كثيرين من المؤرخين ان قسطنطين كلف يوسابيوس (للأسف قام بهذا بسرعة  وقلة دقة ونصف اريوسي) بان يقوم بعمل خمسين نسخه للعهد الجديد في  الإسكندرية لينشرها وبالفعل قام يوسابيوس بذلك وبسرعة شديدة غير دقيقة  ولهذا هذه النسخ الخمسين غير مطمئن لفكرها *
*والمفاجئة انه قال كثير من علماء النقد **النصي بان** السينائية والفاتيكانية هما نسختين من هذه النسخ الخمسين **وقد ذكر سوتير " **لقد أتفق جميع العلماء على ان هاتين المخطوطتين هما من ضمن المخطوطات الخمسين **التي** قدمها يوسابيوس القيصرى النصف اريوسى للملك قسطنطين " **المرفوضة**لأنها** خرجت من بؤرة شبه اريوسية *
*ولهذا  هاتين النسختين من زمن واحد والاثنين دفنتا غير متأكلتين وهذا ما كان يفعل  بالنسخ المرفوضة المليئة بالأخطاء التي يفشلوا في تصحيحها. *
*وايضا  هناك قاعده ذكرها بروس متزجر ان سرعة انتاج المخطوطات تأتي على حساب الدقة  فلان هذه المخطوطات كان مطلوب بناء على أوامر الامبراطور ان تتم  في أسرع وقت فلهذا جاءت مليئة بالأخطاء النقلية والسمعية علي عكس مخطوطات  النص البيزنطي التي كانت تتم في الأديرة بقدسية ودقة عالية وتأني وتستغرق  وقت طويل ولهذا هي بلا خطأ ولهذا كانت تستخدم حتى تبلى. *
*ورغم ذلك يجب ان نفهم ان ما فعله قسطنطين هو امر رائع **لأنه** ليس بسهل فقيمة مخطوطة مثل السينائية من اجرة الناسخ **(25** دينار في 100 **سطر)** مع  تكلفة الجلود هي تقريبا 30,000 دينار فثمن الخمسين مخطوطه هو مليون ونصف  دينار وهذا المبلغ في هذا الزمان ضخم جدا لا يتحمله الا امبراطور *
*ثانيا  رفضهم الكثير من الأساتذة المسيحيين القدامى والاحدث مثل جون بنجيل الذي  يعتبر أقدم من تكلم في النقد النصي الحديث وغيره الكثيرين جدا *
*وايضا  رفضه الدين جون ويليام برجون عميد كلية تششيستر الكاثوليكية الذي قدم  ايضا دراسة تفصيليه في مشكلة هذا النص ووضح ان النص الاسكندري به  اخطاء كثيرة*
*وغيره مثل توماس هولاند وويلبور بيكيرنج اي اف هيلز وجاسبر راي وموريس روبنسون ووليام بيربونت وزان هودجيز *
*ثانيا  ادعاء ان بعض الطوائف البروتستنتية تساندهم هذا غير دقيق فالمدلس ديدات  يريد فقط ان يعطيها ثقل أكثر ليهاجم بها ترجمة كينج جيمس. فالتراجم ليست  انتاج طوائف بل في كل طائفة من يعجب بأسلوب ترجمة معينة تكون سهله له  فيستخدمها واخر يفضل ترجمة أخرى ومن يتعمق أكثر يرجع للأصل العبري  واليوناني. فانا مثلا أفضل ترجمة الفانديك رغم ان الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لم  تقوم بها. ولكن عندما اريد ان ادرس عدد بعمق ادرسه من الأصل العبري او  اليوناني. *
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات*
*ويقولون  ان نسخة الملك جيمس اصطلح على وصفها بانها أعظم الاعمال الأدبية في النثر  الإنجليزي ولقد عبر منقحوها عام 1881 م عن اعجابهم بسهولتها وجمالها **.... **(**ويطيل** في الكلام عن جمالة واهمية نسخة كينج **جيمس**(**والان** هيؤا أنفسكم بالصدمة التالية  *
*ورغم  كل ذلك فأن في نسخة كينج جيمس عيوبا خطيرة وان هذه العيوب كثيرة جدا  وخطيرة جدا هذه ليست كلماتي أنا. توجد عيوب كثيرة جدا وخطيرة جدا تستدعي  مراجعة وتنقيح الترجمة الإنجليزية. تستدعي التنقيح وقد نقحوها. *
*أولا  كينج جيمس هي ترجمة والبشر المترجمين ليسوا معصومين فبالفعل ترجمة كينج  جيمس هي رائعة ودقيقة جدا ولكنها ليست معصومة ولهذا تنقيحها شيء جيد *
*فمثلا ترجمة فانديك هذه قام بها فانديك في 11 سنة وقضى بقية حياته بعد هذا في تنقيحها واختيار مرادفات ادق وتصريفات أكثر دقة *
*الإشكالية  انه لن تكون هناك ترجمة لأي عمل ادبي تطابقه 100% والسبب هو الاختلافات  بين اللغات وبعضها فمثلا اليوناني هناك 27 تصريف للأفعال بينما العربي ثلاث  فقط فلهذا المترجم يجاهد لجعل الترجمة أقرب ما يكون للفظ والمعنى *
*ولكن هذا لا يلغي ان ترجمة كينج جيمس هي ترجمة من النص التقليدي اليوناني الدقيق الذي لا يوجد به خطأ واحد*
*الامر الثاني الذين يقولوا هذا التعليق هم نقديين وهم اقلية*
* ثم  الشيخ ديدات هذا الذي يتكلم عن ترجمة كينج جيمس فلينظر لما يفعل المسلمين  في ترجمة القرن للإنجليزية وتغييرهم بل ولغيهم للمعاني المسيئة في العربي *
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*وفي مراجعة الفقرة التي تعتبر المحور الرئيسي للوعاظ والمبشرين يوحنا 3: 16 .... تقول *
*لأنه** هكذا **أحب** الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد **لكيلا** يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية*
*اخي سواجارت غير كلمة المولود**Begotten ** الي كلمة المتفرد **Unique** هذه  الكلمة المتفرد ليست في نسخة الملك جيمس نسخة الملك جيمس تنص على المولود.  لقد سمعت الأخ سواجارت على التليفزيون هذا الصباح وكان يخاطب مجموعة من  الناس.... استعمل كلمة المولود وبعد ثمان ساعات غير الكلمة الى المتفرد  وانا **اسأله** هل تخجل من كلمة المولود هو أن المسيح هو الابن الوحيد المولود لله *
*ان مراجعي النسخة القياسية هؤلاء 32 عالم الذين ساندهم 50 من الطوائف اكتشفوا أن كلمة المولود **Begotten** أي المولود لله كلمة مدسوسة انها نوع من الغش **وإنها** تلفيق وعلى هذا الأساس حذفوها في تكتم وصمت شطبوها وتخلصوا منها هذا ما قام به علماؤك*
* في البداية ارجو الرجوع الى ملف *
*هل العدد الذي يقول هكذا **أحب** الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد محرف*
*الشيخ ديدات اما يجيد الإنجليزية ويدلس اما يجهل حتى المترادفات الإنجليزية *
*فكلمة **begotten** ليست هي فقط التي تعبر عن المعنى بل المقطع الذي يقول*
*his only begotten Son*
*ابنه الوحيد **(او "ابنه المولود الوحيد" لزيادة الشرح) **التي يشرح البعض معناها للتفسير باستخدام كلمة ابنه المتفرد **التي تساوي وحيد فكلمة **Unique** لي**س**ت بديلا لكلمة **begotten ** هذا جهل وتدليس من ديدات ولكنها بديل لكلمة **only **لان كلمة مونوجاني اليوناني **μονογενη**تعني المولود الوحيد **only begotten**او المولود المتفرد **begotten**Unique**فهي من مقطعين مونو **μονο**أي وحيد **only**او متفرد **Unique**و**جيني **γενη**ابن او **مولود **begotten**لهذا تعني المولود الوحيد **او المولود المتفرد **او الابن الوحيد او الابن المتفرد **ولا يوجد خلاف على هذه الكلمة في أي من **التراجم** الإنجليزية ولا التراجم **الأخرى سواء تقليدية او نقدية **ولكن فقط بعض التراجم للتوضيح تكتبها المولود المتفرد كمفرد **وكلمة مفرد تساوي وحيد *
*ولكن  الكارثة ان المدلس ديدات ما قاله هو كذب وتدليس. والكارثة الأكبر ان  المشككين يكررون هذه الشبهة الخطأ وراؤه بدون ان يراجع أي منهم دقة  كلامه. دعني أوضح الموضوع الذي دلس فيه ديدات عن عمد او جهل*
*الخلاف ليس على كلمة **begotten**only**وهي كلمة مونوجني فلا يوجد خلاف عليها **فهي في كل المخطوطات **ولكن الخلاف أصلا على الضمير في اليوناني **اوتو **αυτου** him**فكل  النسخ اليوناني والمخطوطات تقريبا قالت ابنه الوحيد اما قلة قليلة من  النقديين قالوا الابن الوحيد (بدون الضمير) ورغم ان هذا لا يؤثر على المعنى  الا ان الاصح في المخطوطات هو النص التقليدي ابنه الوحيد *
*بمعنى ان العدد التقليدي في اليوناني يقول *
τον3588 T-ASMυιονSon 5207 N-ASMαυτουhim 846 P-GSMτον3588 T-ASMμονογενηonly begotten
*تو ايون **اوتو** تو مونوجيني *
*ابنه المولود الوحيد او ابنه الوحيد *
*اما النقديين تشندورف ووست كوت وهورت كتبوا بدون اوتو *
τὸνυἱὸντὸνμονογενῆ
*تو ايون تو مونوجيني *
*الابن المولود الوحيد او الابن الوحيد *
*السبب في هذا ان السينائية الكلمة فوق السطر (تصحيح) وغير موجودة في الفاتيكانية *
*رغم ان بقية المخطوطات التي هي بالمئات بها النص التقليدي بالضمير *
*وكما قلت في هذا الملف *
*هل العدد الذي يقول هكذا **أحب** الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد محرف*
*هي موجودة في *
*p**63**א**2** A L T **Θ**Ψ** 083 086*‬‬‬‬‬‬‬‬‬‬‬‬‬
*ومجموعت مخطوطات *
* f1 f13 *
*وايضا *
*33*
*وايضا المخطوطات البيزنطية وهي بالمئات*
*Byz *
*وكل مخطوطات القراءات الكنسية*
*والترجمات القديمة *
*اولا كل مخطوطات الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة التي ترجمت في منتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي *
*it *
*وايضا ترجمة الفلجاتا في القرن الرابع للقديس جيروم*
*Vg*
(Vulgate)  sic enim dilexit Deus mundum ut Filium suum unigenitum daret ut omnis qui credit in eum non pereat sed habeat vitam aeternam 

*وكل الترجمات السريانية من القرن الثاني والرابع وما بعده*
*Syr*
*ومنهم الترجمة الاشورية التي تعود الي سنة 168 م *
*



*
*هذا بالإضافة الي اقوال الاباء الذين اقتبسوا مطابق للنص التقليدي*
*فالأدلة الخارجية تقطع بصحة النص التقليدي وان الكلمة الصحيحة هي ابنه الوحيد*

*الادلة الداخلية *
*يوحنا الحبيب استخدم نفس التعبير **τ**ὸ**ν**Υ**ἱὸ**ν**α**ὐ**το**ῦ**τ**ὸ**ν**μονογεν**ῆ**  في رسالته الاولي 4: 9 *
Stephanus Textus Receptus 1550
ἐντούτῳἐφανερώθηἡἀγάπητοῦθεοῦἐνἡμῖνὅτιτὸνυἱὸναὐτοῦτὸνμονογενῆἀπέσταλκενὁθεὸςεἰςτὸνκόσμονἵναζήσωμενδι' αὐτοῦ
*ولكن تعبير **υ**ἱὸ**ν**τ**ὸ**ν**μονογεν**ῆ** لم يستخدمه *
*فالنص  التقليدي ابنه الوحيد هو اسلوب تعبير يوحنا الحبيب ولكن النص النقدي وهو  الابن الوحيد ليس من اسلوب يوحنا وهذا يؤكد اصالة النص التقليدي وهذا بناء  على قاعدة *
*The reading most in accord with the author's style ( and vocabulary ) is best.*
*القراءة التي تتماشي مع اسلوب الكاتب هي الافضل *​ *وهي قاعده مهمة*
*وايضا  هذا ما يناسب فكر يوحنا للتعبير ان الاب قدم أغلي شيء وهو ابنه وحيد الجنس  وليس اي ابن وهذا ما يؤكد النص التقليدي بناء على قاعدة *
*The reading which best fits the context or the author's theology( and ideology ) is best.*
*القراءة التي تناسب الفكر اللاهوتي للكاتب هي الافضل *​ *ولهذا الادلة الداخلية تؤكد ايضا على اصالة النص التقليدي *
*واعتقد بهذا تأكدنا من اصالة النص التقليدي في تعبير ابنه الوحيد وعرفنا انه خطأ فقط من ناسخ الفاتيكانية وقلة اخرين*

*ولكن  اكرر مرة ثانية لا يوجد أي خلاف على كلمة مونوجيني التي تترجم ابنه الوحيد  او المولود الوحيد او ابنه المتفرد او المولود المتفرد فهي في الكل *
*ولهذا  الشيخ ديدات دلس بشدة وضخم موضوع وكما لو كان هناك كلمة يخجلوا منها  فيخفوها ويحذفوها والامر ليس هكذا على الاطلاق فهو مدلس وأيضا ادعى حذف  كلمة لا خلاف عليها ولم تحذف فأما هو يدلس ويكذب او يجهل الامر بجملته  ولهذا تكلم في شيء يكشف جهله فكان يجب ان ينبهه أحد على هذا الخزي الذي قام  به عن جهل*
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*القس  سواجر في كتبه 31 التي اشتريتها من جنوب افريقيا هذه هي كتبه وقد قراءت كل  واحد منها اضطررت لأعرف عن أي شيء يتكلم الأخ سواجرت وما يؤمن به حقيقة  لأنك عندما تتحدث الى مسيحي تجد كل مسيحي حالة قائمة بذاتها حالة فريدة  تماما بمجرد ان تحاصره في أي نقطة يقول لك لكني لا أؤمن بهذا لا اعتقد في  هذا وكل واحد من الالف مليون اجده حالة فريدة خاصة قد ينتمي للكنيسة  الإنجليزية لكنه لا يعتقد فيما تعلمه الكنيسة الإنجليزية او يتبع الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية لكنه في الحقيقة لا يؤمن بما تعلمه الكنيسة الكاثوليكية كل  واحد حالة فريدة *
*هنا  الشيخ المدلس احمد ديدات يخرج عن موضوع المناظرة التي هي عن هل الكتاب  المقدس هو كلمة الله ولكن هنا بدا يتكلم عن العقائد المسيحية والايمان  المسيحي *
*ولكن لا باس مجازا نكمل*
*الحقيقة  ما يقوله الشيخ المدلس ديدات هو اسقاط والسبب ان ما يقوله هو وصف للمسلمين  وليس للمسيحيين فكلما تكلم مسلم عن حديث حتى لو صحيح يقول لا اعترف به او  يدعي انه ضعيف او اسرائيليات او لا اعترف بتفسير هذا النص القرآني او غيره *
*فهو  يسقط ما عنده علينا بل الشيخ ديدات نفسه لأنه احمدي لا يؤمن بكثير مما  يؤمن به السنة ولا الشيعة فهو يؤمن ان المسيح صلب بالفعل ولكنه اغمى عليه  وهذا قاله في كتبه على عكس ايمان السنة والشيعة *
*المسيحيين  في طائفة معينة لا يوجد عندهم اختلاف فالأرثوذكس مثلا لم أجد أحد بينهم  يرفض أحد تعاليم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية والا له الحق ان يصبح بروتستتي *
*والكاثوليكية لم أجد أحد يرفض أي من التعاليم الكاثوليكية والا أصبح بروتستنتى *
*فالشيخ ديدات يجهل ان البروتستنت هم المعترضين على شيء تقليدي فمن يرفض واحد من أي من التعاليم التقليدية يصبح بروتستنتى*
*وحتى الكنيسة البروتستنتية يوجد مظلة من التعاليم متفقين عليها ويؤمنون بها *
*لاحظوا أيضا شيء مهم جدا من التدليس قام به الشيخ ديدات وهو مع الاسقاط لم يعطي مثال واحد مما ادعاه ان كل مسيحي حالة متفردة *
*ما هو التعليم او الايمان الذي سال عنه كل مسيحي من ألف مليون مسيحي كما قال ووجد كل مسيحي حالة متفردة؟ لماذا لم يعطي مثال واحد؟ *
*لأنه  لا يوجد مثال واحد فهو مدلس بل كل المسيحيين بالثلاث طوائف متفقين تقريبا  على اغلب مبادئ المسيحية واهمها عقيدة التجسد وعقيدة الصلب والفداء والكتاب  المقدس*
*يكمل هذا الشيخ المدلس قائلا *
*لذلك  قلت سأقرأ كتبه لأعرف ما يريده وفي كتبه وجدته انه يستخدم يوحنا 3: 16 وفي  استدلاته يستخدم المولود اما الليلة فهو يستخدم الفريد هل تعرفون السبب؟  السبب واضح لان المسلمين يعارضون هذا الاصطلاح *
*شرحت هذا سابقا ولا احتاج ان اكرر فالشيخ ديدات المدلس يدعي ان الفريد هي بديلة للمولود وهذا كما وضحت كذب لان الفريد مرادفة للوحيد *
*ولكن  اكرر مرة ثانية لا يوجد أي خلاف على كلمة مونوجيني التي تترجم ابنه الوحيد  او المولود الوحيد او ابنه المتفرد او المولود المتفرد. *
*ولكن هل هو يدعي أن القس خوفا على أو من المسلمين يستخدم ابنه المتفرد بدل الوحيد؟ ما هذا التدليس؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*يكمل قائلا *
*جاء  في  القران الكريم لم يلد ولم يولد أي ان الله تعالى لم يصدر عنه ولد ولم  يصدر  هو عن شيء. ولم يكن له كفوا أحد أي انه ليس أحد مكافئا له او نظيرا  له *
*اعتقد كلنا نعرف لماذا الشيخ ديدات لم يبدأ من اول النص القرآني الذي هو قبل لم يلد لأنه يعرف ان البداية هي **قل هو الله أحد**. والسؤال المعتد أحد ماذا هل أخطأ القران لغويا ام يقول ان إله الإسلام أحد الالهة؟ *
*ثانيا   تعبير لم يلد هو أيضا غير دقيق لغويا لأنه بالماضي فقط فلو كان يريد نفي   هذا عن إله الإسلام لوضع التصريف المطلق أي لا يلد ولكن مناقشة الفكر   الإسلامي ليس موضوعي فقط اشرت اليها لاستشهاده بها. *
*ويدين   القران ان الله صدر عنه ولد لان الولادة بطبعها عمل حيواني من احط الوظائف   الحيوانية وهي الجنس وهذا ما لا يمكن ان ننسبه لله على النحو الذي يردده   المسيحيون. *
*رغم  دناءة  الفكر الا إني اشكر الشيخ ديدات انه كشف الفكر الإسلامي القرآني  المتدني  الذي لا يفهم معنى البنوة الا بالجنس الحيواني فقط. فهذا كما قال  الكتاب *
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1**: 15*

*كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ**لِلطَّاهِرِينَ،**وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ**.*
*فالإنسان  المسلم  الذي لم يكلمه كتابه القراَن الا عن ال ن ك ا ح والوطء والغسل  وغيره والتي  وصفها الشيخ لفظا بانها احط الوظائف الحيوانية فبالطبع أي شيء  سيذكر امامه  سيفكر فيه مباشرة من خلال الجنس *
*بل  الفكر  الإسلامي الذي لا اريد ان اخوض فيه الان لقذارته عن مريم بنت عمران   الإسلامية وغيره من البذاءات عن كيف انجبت عيسى القراني وجبريل الشيطاني   قليل الادب. *
*ولكني  أقول  للمسلمين ارتقوا قليلا بفكركم فالبنوة حتى الجسدية شيء رائع ولكن  البنوة  لا تعني الجنس فقط فيوجد بنوة جسد وبنوة بالتبني وبنوة روحية وبنوة  وطنية  وغيرها الكثير. فعندما أقول ابن النيل لا يعني ان النيل مارس جنس  حيواني  كوصفه وأنجب ابن بل من طبيعة شعب النيل *
*وعندما   أقول ابن مصر لا يعني ان مصر مارست جنس حيواني وانجبت بل من طبيعة مصر.   وأيضا ابن الله لا يعني الجنس ابن الله الوحيد بل يعني من الطبيعة الالهية *
*أيضا  ما  اريد ان أقوله للمسلمين ان الجنس ليس احط الوظائف الحيوانية ولكن  الانسان  النجس الشهواني الحيواني يحوله الى هذا فالعلاقة الزوجية هو  شيء رائع  وطاهر خلقه الله للإنسان (وليس الشياطين كما قال الإسلام) شيء  راقي وكل  أعضاء جسم الانسان لها كرامة *
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 12*
*22** بَلْ بِالأَوْلَى أَعْضَاءُ الْجَسَدِ الَّتِي تَظْهَرُ أَضْعَفَ هِيَ ضَرُورِيَّةٌ.**23**  وَأَعْضَاءُ  الْجَسَدِ الَّتِي نَحْسِبُ أَنَّهَا بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ  نُعْطِيهَا  كَرَامَةً أَفْضَلَ. وَالأَعْضَاءُ الْقَبِيحَةُ فِينَا لَهَا  جَمَالٌ  أَفْضَلُ.**24** وَأَمَّا الْجَمِيلَةُ فِينَا فَلَيْسَ لَهَا احْتِيَاجٌ. لكِنَّ اللهَ مَزَجَ الْجَسَدَ، مُعْطِيًا النَّاقِصَ كَرَامَةً أَفْضَلَ،**25** لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ انْشِقَاقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ، بَلْ تَهْتَمُّ الأَعْضَاءُ اهْتِمَامًا وَاحِدًا بَعْضُهَا لِبَعْضٍ.*
*والزواج بما فيه من علاقة هو رابطة جسدية طاهرة بين الانسان وزوجته *
*انجيل متى 19*
*5**  وَقَالَ:  مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ  وَيَلْتَصِقُ  بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا.**6** إِذًا لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».*
*ولكن لما الامر يتحول من علاقة محبة ورابطة جسدية طاهرة قوية بين الرجل وزوجته التي جمعهما الله ويصبح شهوة نظر *
*إنجيل متى 5**: 28*

*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ**زَنَى**بِهَا فِي**قَلْبِهِ**.*
*وان   وقع نظر رجل على امرة يشتهيها مباشرة مثل الحيوانات ووجب لمكانته ان  يعطوه  زوجاتهم لكي ي ن ك ح ه ا هذا فعلا ما وصفه الشيخ ديدات بانه عمل  حيواني من  احط اعمال الحيوانات. *
*ولكن مرة ثانية الكلام عن الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد لا يعني ولادة جسدية على الاطلاق ولكن **بمعني اخر انه اقنوم من الجوهر لذلك نقول مولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور *​ *ولذلك لدقة هذا العدد عندما يقول *​ *18 اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ**.*​ *الله لم يره أحد يشرح طبيعة الله اللاهوتية *​ *وتعبير الابن الوحيد يوضح لاهوته *​ *وكلمة في حضن الاب يؤكد ميلاده الازلي فالمسيح ابن بالطبيعة وهو بلا بداية وهو الخالق *
*فالمسيح ابن الله الوحيد لأنه هو الله وهو بالأقنوم بنوة بالطبيعة فهو*​ *انجيل يوحنا 1*​ *1: 1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله و**كان الكلمة الله *​ *1: 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله *​ *1: 3 كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان *​ *1: 4 فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس *​ *1: 5 والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه *​ 
*رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل كلوسي 1*​ *1: 14 الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا *​ *1: 15 الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة *​ *1:   16 فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى   سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين الكل به وله قد خلق *​ *1: 17 الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل *​ *فهو ابن بالطبيعة وهو اقنوم الابن ولكن طبيعته هو الله ومولود من الاب *​ *والاب والابن واحد في *​ *وحدة الكيان *​ *إنجيل يوحنا 10**: 38*

*وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي**فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ**الآبَ**فِيَّ**وَأَنَا**فِيهِ**».*
*إنجيل يوحنا 14**: 10*

*أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي**أَنَا**فِي**الآبِ**وَالآبَ**فِيَّ؟**الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ**أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ**الآبَ**الْحَالَّ**فِيَّ**هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ**.*
*إنجيل يوحنا 10**: 30*

*أَنَا**وَالآبُ**وَاحِدٌ**».*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 2**: 9*

*فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ**يَحِلُّ**كُلُّ**مِلْءِ**اللاَّهُوتِ**جَسَدِيًّا**.*

*وحدة الكرامة *​ *إنجيل يوحنا 5**: 23*

*لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا**يُكْرِمُونَ**الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ**الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ**.*
*وحدة العمل*​ *إنجيل يوحنا 5**: 17*

*فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ**: «**أَبِي**يَعْمَلُ**حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا**أَعْمَلُ**».*
*انجيل يوحنا 14*​ *14: 10 الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال*​ 
*وحدة المعرفة *​ *إنجيل يوحنا 8**: 19*

*فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ**: «**لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ**عَرَفْتُمُونِي**لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا**».*
*إنجيل يوحنا 14**: 7*

*لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ**عَرَفْتُمُونِي**لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ**رَأَيْتُمُوهُ**».*
*وحدة الايمان*​ *إنجيل يوحنا 14**: 1*

*«**لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ**تُؤْمِنُونَ**بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي**.*
*وحدة الرؤيا *​ *إنجيل يوحنا 14**: 9*
*14: 9 قال له** يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و**لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب *​ *وحدة الملكية *​ *إنجيل يوحنا 17**: 10*

*وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ**لِي**فَهُوَ**لَكَ،**وَمَا هُوَ**لَكَ**فَهُوَ**لِي،**وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ**.*
*إنجيل يوحنا 16**: 15*

*كُلُّ**مَا**لِلآبِ**هُوَ**لِي**. **لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ**يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا**لِي**وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ**.*
*وحدة السلطان*​ *إنجيل يوحنا 5**: 21*

*لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ**وَيُحْيِي،**كَذلِكَ**الابْنُ**أَيْضًا**يُحْيِي**مَنْ يَشَاءُ**.*
*وحدة صفة الخلق *​ *إنجيل يوحنا 1**: 3*

*كُلُّ**شَيْءٍ**بِهِ**كَانَ،**وَبِغَيْرِهِ**لَمْ يَكُنْ**شَيْءٌ مِمَّا**كَانَ**.*
*إنجيل يوحنا 1**: 10*

*كَانَ فِي**الْعَالَمِ،**وَكُوِّنَ**الْعَالَمُ**بِهِ،**وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ**الْعَالَمُ**.*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1**:*
*2   كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي   جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ   الْعَالَمِينَ،**
3  الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ  كُلَّ  الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ   تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي**،*​ *وحدة اعطاء الحياة*​ *رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5**: 20*

*وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً**لِنَعْرِفَ**الْحَقَّ**. **وَنَحْنُ فِي**الْحَقِّ**فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ**الْحَقُّ**وَالْحَيَاةُ**الأَبَدِيَّةُ**.*
*وحدة مغفرة الخطايا *​ *انجيل متي 9
6  وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى   الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:   «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»
7 فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ.*​ *سفر أعمال الرسل 20**: 28*

*اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ**الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا**كَنِيسَةَ**اللهِ**الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا**بِدَمِهِ**.*
* وحدة الدينونة والجزاء *​ *إنجيل يوحنا 5**: 22*

*لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ**الدَّيْنُونَةِ**لِلابْنِ،*
*إنجيل متى 16**: 27*

*فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ**مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ**يُجَازِي**كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ**حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ**.*
*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22**: 12*

*«**وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي**لأُجَازِيَ**كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ**.*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 14**: 10*

*وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ، فَلِمَاذَا تَدِينُ أَخَاكَ؟ أَوْ أَنْتَ**أَيْضًا، لِمَاذَا تَزْدَرِي بِأَخِيكَ؟ لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا سَوْفَ نَقِفُ أَمَامَ**كُرْسِيِّ**الْمَسِيحِ،*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 5**: 10*

*لأَنَّهُ لاَبُدَّ أَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا نُظْهَرُ أَمَامَ**كُرْسِيِّ**الْمَسِيحِ،**لِيَنَالَ كُلُّ**وَاحِدٍ مَا كَانَ بِالْجَسَدِ بِحَسَبِ مَا صَنَعَ، خَيْرًا كَانَ أَمْ شَرًّا*
*وحدة المجد *​ *إنجيل يوحنا 17**: 5*

*وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ**بِالْمَجْدِ**الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ**كَوْنِ**الْعَالَمِ**.*
*رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4**: 11*

*إِنْ كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَقْوَالِ**اللهِ**. **وَإِنْ كَانَ يَخْدِمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَنَّهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ**يَمْنَحُهَا**اللهُ،**لِكَيْ**يَتَمَجَّدَ**اللهُ**فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ**بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ**الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ**.*
*رسالة يهوذا1*​ *21 وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.**
22 وَارْحَمُوا الْبَعْضَ مُمَيِّزِينَ،**
23 وَخَلِّصُوا الْبَعْضَ بِالْخَوْفِ، مُخْتَطِفِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ، مُبْغِضِينَ حَتَّى الثَّوْبَ الْمُدَنَّسَ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ.**
24 وَالْقَادِرُ أَنْ يَحْفَظَكُمْ غَيْرَ عَاثِرِينَ، وَيُوقِفَكُمْ أَمَامَ مَجْدِهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ فِي الابْتِهَاجِ،**
25  الإِلهُ الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ   وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ   الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ**.*​ *وحدة اللامحدودية *​ *إنجيل متى 18**: 20*

*لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا**اجْتَمَعَ**اثْنَانِ**أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي**وَسْطِهِمْ**».*
*إنجيل يوحنا 3**: 13*

*وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ**صَعِدَ**إِلَى**السَّمَاءِ**إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ**السَّمَاءِ،**ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ**فِي**السَّمَاءِ**.*
*وحدة الأزلية الابدية*​ *سفر دانيال 7*​ *13   «كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ  مِثْلُ  ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ،  فَقَرَّبُوهُ  قُدَّامَهُ.
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا  لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ  كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ.  سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ  أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ  يَنْقَرِضُ.*​ *سفر ميخا 5**: 2*

*«**أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ**صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي**يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ**الْقَدِيمِ،**مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ**الأَزَلِ**».*
*إنجيل متى 28**: 20*

*وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ**. **وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ**الأَيَّامِ**إِلَى**انْقِضَاءِ**الدَّهْرِ**». **آمِينَ**.*
*إنجيل يوحنا 1**: 15*

*يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قِائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ**الَّذِي**قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ**الَّذِي**يَأْتِي**بَعْدِي**صَارَ قُدَّامِي،**لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي**».*
*إنجيل يوحنا 8**: 58*

*قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ**: **قَبْلَ**أَنْ يَكُونَ**إِبْرَاهِيمُ**أَنَا**كَائِنٌ**».*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13**: 8*

*يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ**أَمْسًا**وَالْيَوْمَ**وَإِلَى**الأَبَدِ**.*
*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1**: 8*

*«**أَنَا هُوَ**الأَلِفُ**وَالْيَاءُ،**الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ**الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ**شَيْءٍ**.*
*وحدة التكلم من خلال البشر*​ *إنجيل لوقا 21**: 15*

*لأَنِّي أَنَا**أُعْطِيكُمْ**فَمًا**وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ**يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا**.*
*انجيل متي 10*​ *19   فَمَتَى أَسْلَمُوكُمْ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا   تَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا   تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ،
20 لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.*​ *إنجيل مرقس 13**: 11*

*فَمَتَى سَاقُوكُمْ لِيُسَلِّمُوكُمْ، فَلاَ تَعْتَنُوا مِنْ**قَبْلُ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ وَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا، بَلْ مَهْمَا أُعْطِيتُمْ فِي**تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ فَبِذلِكَ تَكَلَّمُوا. لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ**الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ**بَلِ**الرُّوحُ**الْقُدُسُ**.*
*وبالطبع نعرف كيف فهم اليهود هذا*​ *انجيل يوحنا 5*​ *17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».
18  فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ   يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا   إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ.*​ *انجيل يوحنا 8*​ *56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ».**
57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟»**
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».**
59  فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى  وَخَرَجَ  مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازًا فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هكَذَا**.*​ *إنجيل يوحنا 10**:*
*30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».**
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.**
32  أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ  مِنْ  عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»**
33  أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل   حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ   نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»*​ *فالمسيح وضح لاهوته ووحدانيته مع الاب **المطلقة** في الذات والصفات واليهود فهموا ذلك جيدا ولذلك طلبوا ان يرجموه*
*وهذا معنى ابنه الوحيد لأنه من الطبيعة الإلهية (وليس تناسل حسب فكر الشهوانيين)*

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*وقد كنت أسال المسيحيين ارجوكم اشرحوا لي ما الذي تقصدونه حينما تقولون هو ولد ولم يخلق *
*وصدقوني خلال أربعين عام لم يستطع انجليزي واحد ان يشرح لي بيجوتن *
*الحقيقة   هذا ليس ذنب المسيحيين ولكن الخطأ من عدم فهم ديدات او استغباؤه فقد شرح   له الكثيرين ما قلته سابقا ولكنه يكرر نفس الشبهة كما لو كان لم يستطع أحد   شرحها له رغم ان العكس هو الصحيح. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*نحن نؤمن (المسيحيين) باله واحد *
*سفر التثنية 6**: 4*

*«**اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ**: **الرَّبُّ* *إِلهُنَا* *رَبٌّ* *وَاحِدٌ**.*
*ولكن  نؤمن بان الرب الهنا هو موجود واقنوم الوجود هو اسمه الاب وهو عاقل واقنوم  العقل هو اسمه الابن وحي واقنوم الحياة هو الروح القدس لهذا نؤمن باله  واحد الاب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد واسم واحد.*
*إنجيل متى 28**: 19*

*فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ* *الآب* *وَالابْنِ* *وَالرُّوحِ* *الْقُدُسِ**.*
*وتعبير الابن مولود يعني ان اقنوم الابن ليس ولد لان هذا ماضي ولكن تعبير مولود يعبر عن علاقة اقنومية مستمرة في ذات الله الواحد*
*ثم  الشيخ ديدات يريد ان يفهم طبيعة الله في المسيحية (والحقيقة يرفض ان يفهم)  رغم انه لا يسال عن الاستواء في الإسلام الذي ليس فقط مجهول بل السؤال عنه  بدعة في الإسلام *

*ثم  يحكي قصة كلها تأليف وخرافة عن أحدهم زاره في المسجد وسأله ديدات معنى هذه  الكلمة فقال الله قد أنجبه ولن أعلق على هذا الهراء وما يكرره من تعليق  على كلمة بيجوتن وادعاء التحريف فقد اجبت عليه سابقا *

*ثم يقول الشيخ المدلس ديدات *
*تكفي كلمة واحدة إذا احتوى النص على كلمة محرفة وفي غير موضعها فالواجب يقضي بإهمال الكتاب كله. *
*رغم  ان الكتاب المقدس النص التقليدي سواء النص العبري للعهد القديم والنص  اليوناني للعهد الجديد لا يوجد به خطأ واحد وهذا ما شرحه له القس في  مداخلته الأولى بل ووضح له لو ان ديدات يؤمن بان الكتاب المقدس المنزل من  عند الله حرف إذا الله إله ضعيف لا يستطيع ان يحمي كتابه. *
*اما عن **فما  يقوله ديدات هو تدليس وكذب بل أسلوب شيطاني في الاسقاط فهو يسقط على لفظ  ادعى انه غير دقيق في كنج جيمس كما لو كان يتكلم عن الكتاب الموحى **و**يقول نلقي **الكتاب** لان بها كلمة واحدة غير دقيقة. **رغم ان ترجمة كينج جيمس ترجمة وأيضا الترجمة المراجعة القياسية هي ترجمة* 
*التراجم  مثل كينج جيمس وغيرها فهي عمل بشري رائع ولكنه ليس موحي به والمترجم ليس  معصوم ولهذا وجود لفظ غير دقيق او لفظ يختلف بين ترجمتين هذا ليس عيب في  الترجمة ولكن بسبب اختلاف اللغات*
*ورغم هذا كلمة مولود هي دقيقة في ترجمة كينج جيمس كما شرحت سابقا.*
*ولو كان مقياس ديدات صحيح يجب ان نلقي أول شيء ترجمات القراّن في القمامة لأنه كلهم تراجم خطأ.*

*يكمل الشيخ ديدات تدليسه قائلا *
*لو اردت ان تعرف شيء على حقيقته يجب ان تسال الخبراء.... وها هم يقولون لك ان هذا محض تحريف*
*وهنا أتساءل لماذا  لم يسال الشيخ المدلس ديدات الخبراء في الترجمات وأيضا الخبراء في اللغة  اليوناني او الخبراء في الفاظ الكتاب المقدس؟*
*هو  فقط يوحي لاختلاف لفظ بين ترجمة كينج جيمس والترجمة القياسية كما لو كان  هذا دليل ان الخبراء قالوا ان ترجمة كينج جيمس تلقى جانبا.*
*اين قالوا الخبراء ان هذا محض تحريف في تعبير **begotten** ان كان النص اليوناني لا خلاف عليه في تعبير مونوجاني**. أطالب المسلمين لتتأكدوا من تدليس هذا الرجل ارجعوا للترجمة القياسية ولن تجدوا ما قاله.* 
*هذا الرجل دلس وبشدة وللأسف المسلمين حتى الان يصدقونه بل يكررون هذه الشبهات بدون دراسة وفهم مثله. *

******

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*نأتي الى التثليث الاب والابن والروح القدس *
*وهنا نجد ان الأخ سواجرت يقتبس حرفيا من رسالة يوحنا الأولى الاصحاح الخامس وعدد 7 *
*الحقيقة  القس سواجارت لم يقتبس هذا النص في مداخلته فالشيخ ديدات هو فقط يتكلم  فيما يريد وليس موضوع المناظرة بل يدلس قائلا ان القس اقتبس ولم اسمعه  اقتبس في المناظرة من هذا العدد ولكن لا باس فهو يناظر كتب القس وليس القس  نفسه غالبا*
*حيث يقول *
*رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5**: 7*

*فَإِنَّ* *الَّذِينَ* *يَشْهَدُونَ* *فِي* *السَّمَاءِ* *هُمْ* *ثَلاَثَةٌ**: **الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهؤُلاَءِ* *الثَّلاَثَةُ* *هُمْ وَاحِدٌ**.*
*إذا** اعطاني وقتا الان ساريك في أي كتاب وافتحه على النص. هذا النص ليس في انجيلي انا فهل تقول **ان هذا ليس كلمة الله. **إذا** سوف تقول ان النص ليس في انجيلي لماذا هو غير موجود لان علماءك لان 32 من **أبرز** علماء الانجيل وارفعهم شانا يساندهم خمسون من الطوئف الدينية **يقولون** هذا تلفيق اخر هذا تحريف اخر ولهذا حذفوه واسقطوه دون طقوس او مراسم *
*بالطبع  الشيخ المدلس ديدات لا بد ان يلجأ لهذا العدد الذي يدعى خطاه بعض النقديين  المتحررين وبالطبع فرح بكلامهم المسلمين ويدعوا انه دليل على التحريف  لأهمية هذا العدد *
*ارجوا الرجوع الى ملف *
*اصالة الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة 1 يو 5: 7*
*والذي قدمت في ملف من 240 صفحة ادلة اصالة العدد الكثيرة جدا *
*الشيء الثاني النسخة التي امتلكها من **RSV** لم تقل الذي قاله الشيخ المدلس ديدات فمن اين اتى بادعاء انهم يقولون بان "**هذا تلفيق اخر هذا تحريف اخر**"؟ الشيخ ديدات المصر على الحرف ويدعي انه يتمسك باللفظ لماذا يقول كلام على الترجمة غير مكتوب فيها أصلا؟ *
*هذا  تدليس شديد من الشيخ ديدات وارجوا يا مسلمين الذين تسمعون تسجيلاته  ومعجبين بها احذروا فهو مدلس وراجعوا ما يقوله من الكتب التي يستشهد بها  وتأكدوا بأنفسكم *
*والسبب  في هذا ان العدد في بعض المخطوطات به خطأ بسبب البدايات المتشابهة وأيضا  النهايات المتشابهة ولكن النص التقليدي لا يوجد به هذا الخطأ النسخي.  والترجمة القياسية لم تحذف النص بالكامل بل وضعت جزء منه*
*فالحقيقة النسخة القياسية لم تعلق وكتبت نص *
*1 John 5:7Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
*7 **And the Spirit is the witness, because the Spirit is the truth.*
*ولكن النسخة القياسية الحديثة غيرته وهي التي علقت وقالت *
*1 John 5:7New Revised Standard Version (NRSV)*
*7 **There are three that testify:**[a]* 
*Footnotes:*
*1 John 5:7 A few other authorities read (with variations) **7 **There are three that testify in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Spirit, and these three are one. **8 **And there are three that testify on earth:*
* فالترجمة  القياسية الحديثة غيرت عن الترجمة القياسية ولكن الادق من الاثنين النص  التقليدي والذي نقلت عنه التراجم التقليدية مثل ترجمة كينج جيمس *
*ومن يريد أن يتأكد من اصالة هذا العدد بأدلة ضخمة من مخطوطات وترجمات واقوال اباء ومجامع وادلة داخلية كثيرة يرجع للملف كما قلت*
*اصالة الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة 1 يو 5: 7*
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس احمد ديدات *
*مثال  اخر أقدمه لكم في كتابه يقتبس الأخ سواجرت من مرقس 16: 16 وفي كتاب اخر  يقتبس من مرقس 16: 19 (يمسك الترجمة القياسية ويقول) هذا ليس انجيلي انا  فانا لم اطبعه واليهود ليس هم الذين طبعوها والهندوس لم  يطبعوها أنتم المسيحيين اصدرتم هذا الكتاب وأنتم الذين اخبرتمونا ان  هذا أحدث انجيل الذي يستند الى أقدم المخطوطات*
*هذا  تعليق أصحاب الترجمة وان افتخروا بأنفسهم فهذا يعود عليهم ولكن هذا ليس  راي المسيحيين جميعا فانا مثلا أفضل النص التقليدي الذي اثق جدا في  اصالته والمؤيد بمخطوطات كثيرة ولاستشهاد الإباء على مدار الزمان منه  واغلبية المسيحيين أيضا يفضلون التراجم التقليدية ولذلك هي الأكثر انتشار  وشهرة *
*ومع  هذا، هذا ليس تقليل من قيمة الترجمة القياسية فهي رائعة في الفاظها ولكن  تمشي مع النص النقدي اليوناني الذي يختلف عن النص التقليدي الصحيح فقط في  نسبة أقل من 1% في العهد الجديد اغلبهم غير مؤثر *
*اما موضوع أقدم المخطوطات التي قال عنها من 200 الي 300 بعد المسيح فكشفت تدليس الشيخ ديدات في هذا سابقا*
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*عندما  فحصت مرقس الاصحاح 16 وجدته ينتهي بالعدد 8 ولكن الاعداد من 9 الى 20 غير  موجودة هل انا الذي حذفتها؟ هل المسلمون هم الذين شطبوها؟ ابدا حذفها 32  من أبرز علماء المسيحية يساندهم 50 طائفة دينية حين أدركوا ان هذا تلفيق  اخر مفروض على النصرانية لذلك حذفوه أيضا وبالطبع هذا ليس في انجيلي انا  لذلك النسخة ليست كلمة الله وإذا كانت هذه كلمة الله فالنسخة تلك ليست كلمة  الله ورغم ذلك فاني التقط انجيل اخر. انظر الي هذه الرواية وانظر الي هذه  الرواية أيضا. اخي سواجرت اليستا متماثلتين انظر اليهما. ان الذي حذف اعيد  مرة أخرى هو موجود ومكتوب. *
*في البداية ارجوا الرجوع الي ملف *
*رد تفصيلي **لإثبات** اصلة نهاية انجيل مرقس البشير التقليدية*
*وقدمت  في ملف من 450 صفحة مئات المجموعات من الأدلة الخارجية من مخطوطات وترجمات  واقوال اباء والأدلة الداخلية الكثيرة وابحاث العلماء على اصالة هذه  الاعداد *
*او على الأقل الملف المختصر *
*نهاية انجيل مرقس البشير*
*فالأعداد من 9-20 اصالتها مؤكدة بطريقة قاطعة *
*وما  يقوله قلة من النقديين هو غير صحيح بل حتى اغلب النقديين  يؤمن بأصالته وأيضا البعض القليل من النقديين الذين تشككوا فيها رجعوا  واعترفوا بخطئهم ومنهم النقديين أصحاب الترجمة القياسية وهذا يؤكد اصالته  أكثر لتراجعهم. *
*وما قاله ديدات هو مدلس فيه لان لم يشترك 32 عالم كما يدعي في انجيل مرقس بل الثلاث اناجيل قسموا على شخص واحد فقط وهو دونالد ميلير *
*



*
*وكما شرحت ليست مؤيدة من خمسين طائفة ولكن هي من جمعية *
*National Council of the Churches of Christ*
*أيضا  الشيخ المدلس ديدات كذب فالنسخة التي امتلكها هي من الطبعات الأولى وهي لم  تحذف الاعداد كما ادعى بل وضعتها بخط صغير وقالت نصا في ص 1238 نصوص ونسخ  قديمة اضافت اعداد من 9-12 وهو النص التالي *
*



*
*اما الطبعات التالية من القياسية وضعتها كنص طبيعي تماما مع التعليق النقدي في النهاية *
*وهي  حاليا موجودة في كل التراجم العربي  والانجليزي القديمة والحديثة، التقليدية والنقدية، الممثلة بمدارس وجهات  مختلفة وكلهم يؤكدوا اصالتها فيما عدا ان قلة من التراجم النقدية علقت  عليها في الهامش انها غير موجودة في بعض المخطوطات. *
*ولهذا أقول للمسلمين ابحثوا لي عن نسخة من ترجمة **RSV** لا يوجد أي إشارة **للأعداد** كما ادعى الشيخ المدلس الكاذب ديدات **(**الاعداد من 9 الى 20 غير موجودة**)*
*اين النسخة القياسية التي يقولوا فيها انهم حذفوها لحين **أدركوا** انها تلفيق؟ **أين النسخة التي كتب فيها **"**حذفها 32 من أبرز علماء المسيحية يساندهم 50 طائفة دينية حين أدركوا ان هذا تلفيق اخر مفروض على النصرانية**"**؟*
*هذا  الرجل مدلس جدا وللأسف المسلمين يصدقوه ويصفقون ويهللون الله أكبر بدون ما  يراجعوا كلامه ويعرفوا ان ما يقول هو تدلس وكذب. ولكن هذا ليس بغريب  فالكذب حلال في ثلاث حالات وبخاصة لنصرة إله الإسلام والمعاريض ممدوحة  منه. *
*ثم يكمل هذا المدلس قائلا *
*الذي حذف اعيد مرة أخرى هو موجود ومكتوب. والذي حذف هو الصعود*
*لازلت اكرر اين النسخة التي حذفته بالكامل *
*وصعود ماذا الذي حذف في النسخة القياسية؟ *
*النسخة القياسية كتبت نصا لفظ العدد 19*
*Mar 16:19* *ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ.* 
*بل كتبته تحت عنوان **صعود المسيح*
*Mark 16 Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
*The Ascension of Jesus*
*19 **So then the Lord Jesus, after he had spoken to them, was taken up into heaven, and sat down at the right hand of God. **20 **And  they went forth and preached everywhere, while the Lord worked with  them and confirmed the message by the signs that attended it. Amen.*
*بالحقيقة  اشعر أنى اضيع وقتي بالرد على كل هذا الكذب ولكن لأجل مليون وربع مسلم على  الأقل شاهدوا هذا الفيديو أقدم لهم كشف تدليس هذا الشيخ الكاذب ديدات*
*ثم يكمل الشيخ ديدات قائلا *
*في مكانين اثنين فقط في الاناجيل في متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ذكر الصعود في مكانين اثنين فقط مرقس 16: 19 ولوقا 24: 51 *
*ويكمل وهو يشير بالنسخة القياسية ويقول *
*لقد حذفتا من هذه الرواية. حذف الصعود باعتباره تلفيق.*
*كالعادة الشيخ المدلس يكذب في كذا نقطة هنا *
*فيقول في موضعين اثنين فقط ذكر الصعود *
*أولا الصعود ذكر كثيرا جدا في الكتاب المقدس ولا يستطيع ينكره أحد فذكر في نبوات العهد القديم *
*سفر المزامير 68**: 18*

*صَعِدْتَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ**. **سَبَيْتَ* *سَبْيًا**. **قَبِلْتَ عَطَايَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، وَأَيْضًا* *الْمُتَمَرِّدِينَ لِلسَّكَنِ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ**.*
*والرب يسوع نفسه تكلم عن الصعود وسبق وأخبر به قبل الصلب*
*إنجيل يوحنا 12**: 32*

*وَأَنَا إِنِ* *ارْتَفَعْتُ* *عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ**».*

*إنجيل يوحنا 3**: 13*

*وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ* *صَعِدَ* *إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ**.*
*وأيضا بعد الصلب أخبرهم انهم معهم قليلا ثم يصعد *
*إنجيل يوحنا 20**: 17*

*قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ* *أَصْعَدْ* *بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي* *أَصْعَدُ* *إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ**».*
*أيضا ليس الأربع بشارات فقط بل اسفار أخرى كثيرة في العهد الجديد*
*سفر اعمال الرسل 1*
*1 :2** الى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه بعدما اوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم *
*1 :3** الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه** حيا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما **تألم** وهو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما و**يتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله *
*1 :4** و**فيما هو مجتمع معهم اوصاهم ان لا يبرحوا من اورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الاب الذي سمعتموه مني *
*1 :5** لان يوحنا عمد بالماء و**اما **أنتم** فستتعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الايام بكثير *
*1 :6** اما هم المجتمعون **فسألوه** قائلين يا رب هل في هذا الوقت ترد الملك الى اسرائيل *
*1 :7** فقال **لهم ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنة و**الاوقات التي جعلها الاب في سلطانه *
*1 :8** لكنكم ستنالون** قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم و**تكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم و**في كل اليهودية والسامرة و**الى اقصى الارض *
*1 :9** ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون و**اخذته سحابة عن اعينهم *
*1 :10** وفيما كانوا يشخصون الى السماء و**هو منطلق **إذا** رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس ابيض *
*1 :11** و**قالا ايها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون الى السماء ان يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم الى السماء سياتي هكذا كما **رأيتموه** منطلقا الى السماء *

*سفر أعمال الرسل 1**: 22*

*مُنْذُ مَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي* *ارْتَفَعَ* *فِيهِ عَنَّا، يَصِيرُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ شَاهِدًا مَعَنَا بِقِيَامَتِهِ**».*

*سفر أعمال الرسل 2**: 33*

*وَإِذِ* *ارْتَفَعَ* *بِيَمِينِ  اللهِ، وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ، سَكَبَ هذَا  الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ**.*

*وأيضا *
*رسالة بولس الرسول الى أهل افسس 4*
*8** لِذلِكَ يَقُولُ: «إِذْ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ سَبَى سَبْيًا وَأَعْطَى النَّاسَ عَطَايَا».**
**9** وَأَمَّا أَنَّهُ «صَعِدَ»، فَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُ نَزَلَ أَيْضًا أَوَّلاً إِلَى أَقْسَامِ الأَرْضِ السُّفْلَى.**
**10** اَلَّذِي نَزَلَ هُوَ الَّذِي صَعِدَ أَيْضًا فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَمْلأَ الْكُلَّ.*
*ثانيا هذا المدلس يدعي ان النسخة القياسية حذفت مرقس 16: 19 ووضعته امامكم من النسخة القياسية ولم تحذفه *
*ثالثا  يقول حذفت لوقا 24: 51 *
*24 :51** وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و**اصعد الى السماء*
*وأيضا هو كاذب في ذلك لان الاولي في الهامش هي تقول انها يوجد ادلة قديمة تضع واصعد الي السماء *
*



*
*والطبعة التالية تأكدوا من اصالتها فوضعوه كامل *
*فها هو النص في القياسية والعدد فيها *
*Luke 24:51Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
*51 **While he blessed them, he parted from them, and was carried up into heaven*
*ولان بعض المسلمين يكررون وراؤه هذه الشبهات فقد افردت ملف سابقا عن اصالة هذا العدد*
*الرد على عقلنة الفوضى 8 اصعد إلى السماء لوقا 24: 51*
*ثالثا اين قالت القياسية **حذف الصعود باعتباره تلفيق**؟*
*يا مسلمين راجعوا النسخة القياسية بأنفسكم وابحثوا عما قاله "** حذف الصعود باعتباره تلفيق** " لتتأكدوا انه **لم يكتب وهو **كاذب ومدلس*
*فكيف تثقوا يا مسلمين في كاذب مثل هذا؟*

*ثم يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*ورغم هذا الاناجيل يخبرنا كل واحد منها ان المسيح ركب الحمار في القدس.... *
*الله  تعالى لم ينسى ان يسجل هذا بان ابنه كان يركب الحمار في القدس في الوقت  الذي كان جميع من هب ودب يركبون الحمير في القدس لا ينسى الله ذلك ولكن  الصعود لا يذكر ولا مرة واحدة؟ وحيثما يذكر الصعود فانه يحذف؟ *
*أولا ما علاقة هذا بذلك؟ ولماذا التشويش؟*
*ثانيا وضعت الاعداد الكثيرة التي تتكلم عن الصعود فلماذا يدلس ويقول ينسى الصعود؟ ولماذا يدلس ويكرر عددين فقط عن الصعود؟ *
*ثالثا وضحت ان نهاية مرقس في النسخة القياسية موضوع مع تعليق وكمالة العدد في انجيل لوقا موضوع في الهامش. *
*ثم يكرر ما قاله حذف واعيد.... هذه نسخة 1971 *
*الرجل  العادي البسطاء لا يدرون عما يحدث ولا عن الالاعيب التي  تجري. أنتم تقرؤون المقدمة والمثقفون والمبشرون يقرؤونها ولكنهم لا يخبرون  رعايا الكنيسة فحوى ما يقرؤون في المقدمة. *
*تخبرنا المقدمة عددا من الأشخاص واثنين من الطوائف الكنسية نهروهم واجبروهم على إعادة ما حذف الي النسخة* *ولا فانهم سيشنون حملة تبشيرية ضد هذا الكتاب يقولون فيها لا تشتروا هذ**ه النسخة اشتروا نسخة الملك جيمس. لكنها **أحدث** انجيل  يعود الى المخطوطات اليدوية؟ لا لا لا لا تقتربوا من تلك (يشاور على كينج  جيمس ويكمل ادعاؤه ان هذا ما قيل لهم) هذه هي النسخة **المأمونة** والسبب انها تحوي كل ما تريد ان **تبشروا** به**....*
*تعرفون  لماذا الشيخ ديدات لم يقول رقم الصفحة الذي فيه هذا الكلام؟ لان هذا  الكاذب المدلس ما يقوله غير صحيح بالمرة فأقدم نسخة للقياسية بدأت في 1946م  وبدأ التصويت عليها 1951 و1952 وهي طبعت في أكسفورد 1962 ومعي نسخة منها  ووضعت لكم صورة نهاية انجيل مرقس بها وهي وضعته بخط مختلف بعد تعليق انه  وجد في بعض المخطوطات اما بعد هذا وضع بخط طبيعي *
*اما  الطبعة الثانية او نسخة 1971 منها مقدمتها لا تقول ما قاله المدلس ديدات  ولم تذكر أي ادعاء عن ضغط وتهديد ونهر واجبار وغيره من كذب ديدات. يا  مسلمين راجعوا ما يقول وتأكدوا من كذبه.  *
*النسخة  قالت بعض النصوص بدل من الهامش وضعت في النص (أي تأكدوا من صحتها مثل  نهاية انجيل مرقس) بعد مراجعات وتصويت الأعضاء ويكون الأعضاء الثلثين  او أكثر موافق *
*وهذا نص كلامهم*
Each  section has submitted its work to the scrutiny of the members of the  other section;  and the charter of the Committee requires that all  changes be agreed upon by a two-thirds vote of the total membership of  the Committee.
*ويقولوا ان كل اقتراح بتعديل عدد كان يراجع بدقة بواسطة الجمعية *
The  Second Edition of the translation of the New Testament (1971) profits  from textual and linguistic studies published since the Revised Standard  Version New Testament was first issued in 1946. Many proposals for  modification were submitted to the Committee by individuals and by two  denominational committees. All of these were given careful attention by  the Committee.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*وتقول عن نهاية انجيل مرقس وقصة المرأة الزانية وضعوا في النص مع تعليق والسبب انهم اكتشفوا مخطوطات تؤكد الاعداد *
Two  passages, the longer ending of Mark (16.9-20) and the account of the  woman caught in adultery (Jn 7.53-8.11), are restored to the text,  separated from it by a blank space and accompanied by informative notes  describing the various arrangements of the text in the ancient  authorities. With new manuscript support, two passages
*وعن العدد في انجيل لوقا أيضا اعيد بعد مراجعة المخطوطات والتأكد من وجوده في المخطوطات القديمة*
Lk  22.19b-20 and 24.51b, are restored to the text, and one passage, Lk  22.43-44, is placed in the note, as is a phrase in Lk 12.39. Notes are  added which indicate significant variations, additions, or omissions in  the ancient authorities
*بل يقولوا انهم رفضوا الشعور برغبة وضع اعداد فقط لمجرد استخدامها الشائع أي عكس ما يقول المدلس ديدات *
We have resisted the temptation to use phrases that are merely current usage
*وها هو النص الكامل لمقدمة 1971 لكي تتأكدوا ان كل ما قاله كذب في كذب*
Preface to the Revised Standard Version
(2nd ed., 1971)​ The Revised Standard Version of the Bible is an authorized revision of the American Standard Version, published in 1901, which was a revision of the King James Version, published in 1611.
The  first English version of the Scriptures made by direct translation from  the original Hebrew and Greek, and the first to be printed, was the  work of William Tyndale. He met bitter opposition. He was accused of  willfully perverting the meaning of the Scriptures, and his New  Testaments were ordered to be burned as “untrue translations.” He was  finally betrayed into the hands of his enemies, and in October 1536, was  publicly executed and burned at the stake.
Yet  Tyndale’s work became the foundation of subsequent English versions,  notably those of Coverdale, 1535;  Thomas Matthew (probably a pseudonym  for John Rogers), 1537;  the Great Bible, 1539;  the Geneva Bible, 1560;   and the Bishops’ Bible, 1568. In 1582, a translation of the New  Testament, made from the Latin Vulgate by Roman Catholic scholars, was  published at Rheims.
The  translators who made the King James Version took into account all of  these preceding versions;  and comparison shows that it owes something  to each of them. It kept felicitous phrases and apt expressions, from  whatever source, which had stood the test of public usage. It owed most,  especially in the New Testament, to Tyndale.
The  King James Version had to compete with the Geneva Bible in popular use;   but in the end it prevailed, and for more than two and a half  centuries no other authorized translation of the Bible into English was  made. The King James Version became the “Authorized Version” of the  English-speaking peoples.
The  King James Version has with good reason been termed “the noblest  monument of English prose.” Its revisers in 1881 expressed admiration  for “its simplicity, its dignity, its power, its happy turns of  expression ... the music of it cadences, and the felicities of its  rhythm.” It entered, as no other book has, into the making of the  personal character and the public institutions of the English-speaking  peoples. We owe to it an incalculable debt.
Yet  the King James Version has grave defects. By the middle of the  nineteenth century, the development of Biblical studies and the  discovery of many manuscripts more ancient than those upon which the  King James Version was based, made it manifest that these defects are so  many and so serious as to call for revision of the English translation.  The task was undertaken, by authority of the Church of England, in  1870. The English Revised Version of the Bible was published in  1881-1885;  and the American Standard Version, its variant embodying the  preferences of the American scholars associated in the work, was  published in 1901.
Because  of unhappy experience with unauthorized publications in the two decades  between 1881 and 1901, which tampered with the text of the English  Revised Version in the supposed interest of the American public, the  American Standard Version was copyrighted, to protect the text from  unauthorized changes. In 1928, this copyright was acquired by the  International Council of Religious Education, and thus passed into the  ownership of the churches of the United States and Canada which were  associated in this Council through their boards of education and  publication.
The  Council appointed a committee of scholars to have charge of the text of  the American Standard Version and to undertake inquiry as to whether  further revision was necessary. For more than two years the Committee  worked upon the problem of whether or not revision should be undertaken;   and if so, what should be its nature and extent. In the end the  decision was reached that there is need for a thorough revision of the  version of 1901, which will stay as close to the Tyndale-King James  tradition as it can in the light of our present knowledge of the Hebrew  and Greek texts and their meaning on the one hand, and our present  understanding of English on the other.
In  1937, the revision was authorized by vote of the Council, which  directed that the resulting version should “embody the best results of  modern scholarship as to the meaning of the Scriptures, and express this  meaning in English diction which is designed for use in public and  private worship, and preserves those qualities which have given to the  King James Version a supreme place in English literature.”
Thirty-two  scholars have served as members of the Committee charged with making  the revision, and they have secured the review and counsel of an  Advisory Board of fifty representatives of the cooperating  denominations. The Committee has worked in two sections, one dealing  with the Old Testament and one with the New Testament. Each section has  submitted its work to the scrutiny of the members of the other section;   and the charter of the Committee requires that all changes be agreed  upon by a two-thirds vote of the total membership of the Committee. The  Revised Standard Version of the New Testament was published in 1946. The  publication of the Revised Standard Version of the Bible, containing  the Old and New Testaments, was authorized by vote of the National  Council of the Churches of Christ in the U.S.A. in 1951.
The  problem of establishing the correct Hebrew and Aramaic text of the Old  Testament is very different from the corresponding problem in the New  Testament. For the New Testament we have a large number of Greek  manuscripts, preserving many variant forms of the text. Some of them  were made only two or three centuries later than the original  composition of the books. For the Old Testament, only late manuscripts  survive, all (with the exception of the Dead Sea texts of Isaiah and  Habakkuk and some fragments of other books) based on a standardized form  of the text established many centuries after the books were written.
The  present revision is based on the consonantal Hebrew and Aramaic text as  fixed early in the Christian era and revised by Jewish scholars (the  “Masoretes”) of the sixth to ninth centuries. The vowel-signs, which  were added by the Masoretes, are accepted also in the main, but where a  more probable and convincing reading can be obtained by assuming  different vowels, this has been done. No notes are given in such cases,  because the vowel points are less ancient and reliable than the  consonants.
Departures  from the consonantal text of the best manuscripts have been made only  where it seems clear that errors in copying had been made before the  text was standardized. Most of the corrections adopted are based on the  ancient versions (translations into Greek, Aramaic, Syriac, and Latin),  which were made before the time of the Masoretic revision and therefore  reflect earlier forms of the text. In every such instance, a footnote  specifies the version or versions from which the correction has been  derived, and also gives a translation of the Masoretic Text.
Sometimes  it is evident that the text has suffered in transmission, but none of  the versions provides a satisfactory restoration. Here we can only  follow the best judgment of competent scholars as to the most probable  reconstruction of the original text. Such corrections are indicated in  the footnotes by the abbreviation Cn, and a translation of the Masoretic  Text is added.
The  discovery of the meaning of the text, once the best readings have been  established, is aided by many new resources for understanding the  original languages. Much progress has been made in the historical and  comparative study of these languages. A vast quantity of writings in  related Semitic languages, some of them only recently discovered, has  greatly enlarged our knowledge of the vocabulary and grammar of Biblical  Hebrew and Aramaic. Sometimes the present translation will be found to  render a Hebrew word in a sense quite different from that of the  traditional interpretation. It has not been felt necessary in such cases  to attach a footnote, because no change in the text is involved and it  may be assumed that the new rendering was not adopted without convincing  evidence. The analysis of religious texts from the ancient Near East  has made clearer the significance of ideas and practices recorded in the  Old Testament. Many difficulties and obscurities, of course, remain.  Where the choice between two meanings is particularly difficult or  doubtful, we have given an alternative rendering in a footnote. If in  the judgment of the Committee the meaning of a passage is quite  uncertain or obscure, either because of corruption in the text or  because of the inadequacy of our present knowledge of the language, that  fact is indicated by a note. It should not be assumed, however, that  the Committee was entirely sure or unanimous concerning every rendering  not so indicated. To record all minority views was obviously out of the  question.
A major departure from the practice of the American Standard Version is the rendering of the Divine Name, the “Tetragrammaton.”  The American Standard Version used the term “Jehovah”;  the King James  Version had employed this in four places, but everywhere else, except in  three cases where it was employed as part of a proper name, used the  English word _Lord_ (or in certain cases _God_)  printed in capitals. The present revision returns to the procedure of  the King James Version, which follows the precedent of the ancient Greek  and Latin translators and the long established practice in the reading  of the Hebrew scriptures in the synagogue. While it is almost if not  quite certain that the Name was originally pronounced “Yahweh,” this  pronunciation was not indicated when the Masoretes added vowel signs to  the consonantal Hebrew text. To the four consonants YHWH of the Name,  which had come to be regarded as too sacred to be pronounced, they  attached vowel signs indicating that in its place should be read the  Hebrew word _Adonai_ meaning “Lord” (or _Elohim_ meaning “God”). The ancient Greek translators substituted the work _Kyrios_ (Lord) for the Name. The Vulgate likewise used the Latin word _Dominus_.  The form “Jehovah” is of late medieval origin;  it is a combination of  the consonants of the Divine Name and the vowels attached to it by the  Masoretes but belonging to an entirely different word. The sound of Y is  represented by J and the sound of W by V, as in Latin. For two reasons  the Committee has returned to the more familiar usage of the King James  Version: (1) the word “Jehovah” does not accurately represent any form  of the Name ever used in Hebrew;  and (2) the use of any proper name for  the one and only God, as though there were other gods from whom He had  to be distinguished, was discontinued in Judaism before the Christian  era and is entirely inappropriate for the universal faith of the  Christian Church.
The  King James Version of the New Testament was based upon a Greek text  that was marred by mistakes, containing the accumulated errors of  fourteen centuries of manuscript copying. It was essentially the Greek  text of the New Testament as edited by Beza, 1589, who closely followed  that published by Erasmus, 1516-1535, which was based upon a few  medieval manuscripts. The earliest and best of the eight manuscripts  which Erasmus consulted was from the tenth century, and he made the  least use of it because it differed most from the commonly received  text;  Beza had access to two manuscripts of great value, dating from  the fifth and sixth centuries, but he made very little use of them  because they differed from the text published by Erasmus.
We  now possess many more ancient manuscripts of the New Testament, and are  far better equipped to seek to recover the original wording of the  Greek text. The evidence for the text of the books of the New Testament  is better than for any other ancient book, both in the number of extant  manuscripts and in the nearness of the date of some of these manuscripts  to the date when the book was originally written.
The  revisers in the 1870’s had most of the evidence that we now have for  the Greek text, though the most ancient of all extant manuscripts of the  Greek New Testament were not discovered until 1931. But they lacked the  resources which discoveries within the past eighty years have afforded  for understanding the vocabulary, grammar, and idioms of the Greek New  Testament. An amazing body of Greek papyri has been unearthed in Egypt  since the 1870’s—private letters, official reports, wills, business  accounts, petitions, and other such trivial, everyday recordings of the  activities of human beings. In 1895 appeared the first of Adolf Deissmann’s studies of these ordinary materials. He proved that many words which had hitherto been assumed to belong to what was called “Biblical Greek” were current in the spoken vernacular of the first century A.D. The New Testament was written in the _Koiné_,  the common Greek which was spoken and understood practically everywhere  throughout the Roman Empire in the early centuries of the Christian  era. This development in the study of New Testament Greek has come since  the work on the English Revised Version and the American Standard  Version was done, and at many points sheds new light upon the meaning of  the Greek text.
A  major reason for revision of the King James Version, which is valid for  both the Old Testament and the New Testament, is the change since 1611  in English usage. Many forms of expression have become archaic, while  still generally intelligible—the use of thou, thee, thy, thine and the  verb endings -est and -edst, the verb endings -eth and -th, it came to  pass that, whosoever, whatsoever, insomuch that, because that, for that,  unto, howbeit, peradventure, holden, aforetime, must needs, would fain,  behooved, to you-ward, etc. Other words are obsolete and no longer  understood by the common reader. The greatest problem, however, is  presented by the English words which are still in constant use but now  convey a different meaning from that which they had in 1611 and in the  King James Version. These words were once accurate translations of the  Hebrew and Greek Scriptures;  but now, having changed in meaning, they  have become misleading. They no longer say what the King James  translators meant them to say.
Thus,  the King James Version uses the word “let” in the sense of “hinder,”  “prevent” to mean “precede,” “allow” in the sense of “approve,”  “communicate” for “share,” “conversation” for “conduct,” “comprehend”  for “overcome,” “ghost” for “spirit,” “wealth” for “well-being,”  “allege” for “prove,” “demand” for “ask,” “take no thought” for “be not  anxious,” etc.
The  Revised Standard Version of the Bible, containing the Old and New  Testaments, was published on September 30, 1952, and has met with wide  acceptance. This preface does not undertake to set forth in detail the  lines along which the revision proceeded. That is done in pamphlets  entitled _An Introduction to the Revised Standard Version of the Old Testament_ and _An Introduction to the Revised Standard Version of the New Testament_,  written by members of the Committee and designed to help the general  public to understand the main principles which have guided this  comprehensive revision of the King James and American Standard versions.
These  principles were reaffirmed by the Committee in 1959, in connection with  a study of criticisms and suggestions from various readers. As a  result, a few changes were authorized for subsequent editions, most of  them corrections of punctuation, capitalization, or footnotes. Some of  them are changes of words and phrases made in the interest of  consistency, clarity, or accuracy of translation.
The  Revised Standard Version Bible Committee is a continuing body, holding  its meetings at regular intervals. It has become both ecumenical and  international, with Protestant and Catholic members, who come from Great  Britain, Canada, and the United States.
The  Second Edition of the translation of the New Testament (1971) profits  from textual and linguistic studies published since the Revised Standard  Version New Testament was first issued in 1946. Many proposals for  modification were submitted to the Committee by individuals and by two  denominational committees. All of these were given careful attention by  the Committee.
Two  passages, the longer ending of Mark (16.9-20) and the account of the  woman caught in adultery (Jn 7.53-8.11), are restored to the text,  separated from it by a blank space and accompanied by informative notes  describing the various arrangements of the text in the ancient  authorities. With new manuscript support, two passages, Lk 22.19b-20 and  24.51b, are restored to the text, and one passage, Lk 22.43-44, is  placed in the note, as is a phrase in Lk 12.39. Notes are added which  indicate significant variations, additions, or omissions in the ancient  authorities (Mt 9.34;  Mk 3.16;  7.4;  Lk 24.32,51, etc.). Among the new  notes are those giving the equivalence of ancient coinage with the  contemporary day’s or year’s wages of a laborer (Mt 18.24,28;  20.2;   etc.). Some of the revisions clarify the meaning through rephrasing or  reordering the text (see Mk 5.42;  Lk 22.29-30;  Jn 10.33;  1 Cor 3.9;  2  Cor 5.19;  Heb 13.13). Even when the changes appear to be largely  matters of English style, they have the purpose of presenting to the  reader more adequately the meaning of the text (see Mt 10.8;  12.1;   15.29;  17.20;  Lk 7.36;  11.17;  12.40;  Jn 16.9;  Rom 10.16;  1 Cor  12.24;  2 Cor 2.3;  3.5,6;  etc.).
The  Revised Standard Version Bible seeks to preserve all that is best in  the English Bible as it has been known and used through the years. It is  intended for use in public and private worship, not merely for reading  and instruction. We have resisted the temptation to use phrases that are  merely current usage, and have sought to put the message of the Bible  in simple, enduring words that are worthy to stand in the great  Tyndale-King James tradition. We are glad to say, with the King James  translators: “Truly (good Christian Reader) we never thought from the  beginning, that we should need to make a new Translation, nor yet to  make of a bad one a good one ... but to make a good one better.”
The  Bible is more than a historical ******** to be preserved. And it is  more than a classic of English literature to be cherished and admired.  It is a record of God’s dealing with men, of God’s revelation of Himself  and His will. It records the life and work of Him in whom the Word of  God became flesh and dwelt among men. The Bible carries its full  message, not to those who regard it simply as a heritage of the past or  praise its literary style, but to those who read it that they may  discern and understand God’s Word to men. That Word must not be  disguised in phrases that are no longer clear, or hidden under words  that have changed or lost their meaning. It must stand forth in language  that is direct and plain and meaningful to people today. It is our hope  and our earnest prayer that this Revised Standard Version of the Bible  may be used by God to speak to men in these momentous times, and to help  them to understand and believe and obey his Word.
*فاين الذي قاله الكاذب المدلس ديدات؟ *
*يا مسلمين راجعوا ما يقولوه وستتأكدون من تدليسه*
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات *
*أنتم تعرفون السمك تماما كما قال ديل كارنيجي في كتابه كيف تكسب الأصدقاء وتستحوذ على الناس يقول *
*"انا أحب الفراولة والكريم ولكن حين اريد صيد السمك استخدم الديدان ليس لأني أحب الديدان ولكن لان هذا ما تحبه السمك" ....*
*يقولوا لقد اعيد الصعود الى النص ولماذا ليس لان الله **يأمرهم** بذلك ....*
*ما  يقوله الشيخ ديدات فكرني بالفعل بشخصية اتبع هذا الأسلوب الذي حذر منه  الكتاب المقدس وهو اسلب ان يكلم الناس ويحلل لهم ما يشتهونه فهم يريدون ان  يزنوا لأنهم يحبون الرفث مثل الحمر فيحلل لهم مثنى وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت  ايمانهم وهو يتزوج 40 بالإضافة الى ملكات اليمين ومخنثين أيضا *
*يريد اتباعه ان يغزوا وينهبوا معه فيوعدهم ببنات الأصفر سبايا*
*بعض  الناس يريدون معاشرات قذرة مع الأولاد فيوعدهم بذلك في جنته الشيطانية  ويقول لهم سيكون فيها أولاد مخلدون لا يصدعون عنها ولا ينزفون. *
*الناس تريد ان تكذب يحلل لهم الكذب ويمدح لهم المعاريض التي هي أيضا كذب*
*الناس تريد المال يقول لهم المال زينة الدنيا *
*هو لا يمسك لسانه عن السباب والشتيمة فيقول ان إلهه جعل شتيمته وسبابه بركة *
*بالطبع تعرفون عمن أتكلم محمد رسول الإسلام *
*يا مسلمين لا يوجد عندنا الغاية تبرر الوسيلة هذا المبدأ المكيفيلي المرفوض في المسيحية *
*لو  الكتاب المقدس يكلم الناس بما يشتها لما نزلت به كل هذه الوصايا من  الوصايا العشر وما بعدها. هل تتخيلوا حرفنا الكتاب المقدس وتركنا كل هذه  القيود؟ *
*فهل كان مسموح لنا الغنيمة وحرفناها مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا*
*هل  كان مسموح لنا قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واثخنوا في الارض واقعدوا لهم  في كل مرصد وحرفناها الي حبوا اعداؤكم باركوا لاعنيكم صلوا الي الذين  يسؤون اليكم ويبغضونكم *
*هل كان مسموح لنا بضرب وقتل من عاداني وحرفناها من ضربك على خدك الايمن فحول له الاخر ايضا؟*
*هل  كان مسموح لنا بمثني وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت ايمانكم وحرفناها لذلك يترك  الانسان اباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا ولا نزني *
*كنا موعودين بشغل فاكهون في الجنة وحولناه الي ملكوت السماوات لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونوا كملائكة الله *
*كنا موعودين باشتهاء زوجة القريب وحرفناها الي لا تشتهي زوجة قريبك *
*كان مسموح لنا نكذب في ثلاث حالات ولأننا لم نقدر فتحرفت الي ان نبتعد عن الكلام الكذب*
*بل  بالعقل يا مسلمين هل لو أردنا تحريف واضافة على نهاية انجيل مرقس اليس من  الافضل ان كان يؤخذ نسخة من نهاية انجيل اخر مثل متى او لوقا أو  يوحنا وتوضع؟ لو أردنا اضافة شيء غير موجود اليس من الافضل كنا  نكتب آيات عن الثالوث وآيات أكثر عن الوهية المسيح وردود ضد الهرطقات التي  ظهرت في القرن الثاني وما بعده؟ *
*يا  مسلمين استخدموا عقولكم التي خلقها الله لكم قبل ان تقفوا امام المسيح  الديان وتقدم حساب على عنادكم ورفضكم واتباعكم لهؤلاء الكاذبين المضلين.*

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات *
*انكم  تقرون ان الله ياتي اليه قائلا يا بني يا بني على نحو لم يخاطب به الله  ابنه عيسى مع تحفظي على ذلك فالله لم يخاطبه ولا مرة قائلا يا بني فالحديث  بالضمير الغائب هذا هو ابني ولكن مع الاخ سواجرت فانه يخاطبه يا بني يا  بني. لا ليس على هذا النحو ولذلك فاني اقول ليست كلمة الله *
*ما  يقوله الشيخ ديدات هو تعليق على فقرة في أحد كتب القس سواجرت  هو يتأمل فيها ولم يقل ابدا ان هذا هو النص فالشيخ ديدات المدلس يوحي انه  حرف ولم يقل انه كان يتأمل في المعنى *

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات*
*(يشير  الي الترجمة القياسية) وحين اميط اللسان عن هذا الامر فانه كانوا قد حققوا  ربحا صافيا مقداره 15 مليون دولار من تسويق هذه النسخة قبل سحبها من  الاسواق. 15 مليونا. *
*اولا لا يقول اي مرجع لكلامه والسبب ان جرعة التدليس ارتفعت تدريجيا فهو الان يكذب تقريبا في كل جملة أكثر من الاول*
*ثانيا رغم لان كلامه بدون دليل لا نحتاج ان نرد على كل كلمة هراء ولكن الذي يعرفه ويدلس فيه او يجهله لحبه للمال هو وغير**ه من الشيوخ ويسقط على الترجمة القياسية هذا. المؤسسة **المسؤولة** عن الترجمة القياسية هي مؤسسة غير ربحية **non profitable organization** وما تحصل عليه من سعر بيع بعض النسخ تستخدمه في طباعة نسخ مجانية** وايضا مخفضة بأقل من سعر التكلفة**. *
*ثانيا  متى سحبت الترجمة القياسية من الأسواق؟ معي عدة طبعات منها وهي متوفرة  في الأسواق حتى الان. يا مسلمين أفيقوا وراجعوا ما يقوله من كذب وتدليس. *
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات *
*لقد  كتب الأخ سواجرت بعض الكتب الرائعة. زنا المحارم الإباحية في الادب والفن.  الشذوذ. الكحول. سدوم وعمورة. ولا أستطيع ان أتصور منافسته في ذلك. كتابات  رائعة. *
*زنا  المحارم الوصمة السوداء على جبين مجتمعنا. الوصمة الخفية في المجتمع  الأمريكي. لقد انتشر بمعدلات وبائية زنى المحارم. في بلدي البيض في جنوب  افريقيا طبقا للاحصائيات 8% يرتكبون الزنا مع المحارم....*
*لماذا يتكلم الشيخ ديدات عن البيض فقط في جنوب افريقيا ويهاجمهم؟ هل لأنه عنصري وداكن البشرة فيهاجم البيض؟ *
*الأخ  سواجرت يضرب امثلة من الكتاب المقدس فيحتوى على عشرت حالات من زنى  المحارم. لم أكن اعرف هذا. الذي أعرفه أن في السفر الأول في سفر التكوين  توجد أربع حالات وها هو كتاب الأخ سواجرت ينورني بذكر الحالة الخامسة في  السفر الأول. كتاب مرجع في زنا المحارم يدل على ألوان زنا المحارم. كتاب من  عند الله عشر حالات من زنى المحارم؟*
*الشيخ المدلس ديدات هو فقط يريد ان يخدع الناس فكريا ويوحي لهم كما لو كان الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن زنى المحارم انه يشجعه. *
*ارفض  المبدأ الذي يقوله لان الانسان لو يقرأ شيء يشجع على الزنى او يريه  متعت الزنا هذا يثير شهواته ولكن الانسان الذي يقرأ عن عقاب الزنى واضراره  هذا يمنعه حتى من مجرد التفكير فيه. ولو مبدأ الشيطان ديدات صحيح إذا ممنوع  كل كتب التعليم التي في كلية الطب التي تتكلم سواء عن الانسجة او عن فرع  النساء والولادة بالكامل والتناسل والعقم او عن الحمل والرضاعة او عن  الامراض التناسلية او غيره مما سيذكر فيه ثدي او أعضاء جنسية أو علاقة  أو تناسل. لان لو كلام ديدات صحيح إذا كل طلبة كلية الطب هائجين جنسيا بسبب  ما يدرسونه. ما هذا التدليس الذي يقوله. هناك فرق بين شيء يحث على الاثارة  وهذا شرير ويختلف بشدة عن كتب الطب التي تعطي معلومة علاجية او الكتاب  المقدس الذي يحذر من خطورة هذه الخطية ولخطورتها الشديدة يكرر التحذير منها  عدة مرات ويوضح نتائجها المميتة كل مرة. *
*هذا  أسلوب شيطاني منه لان الكتاب المقدس حرم الزنى من اوله الى اخره بجميع  انواعه ووضح كم هي خطية مكروهة لدي الرب وأنها ليس فقط بسببها يفقد الانسان  ابديته ويلقى في نار جهنم ان لم يتب بشدة وبدموع وانسحاق قلب. ولكن أيضا  الكتاب المقدس وضح ان نتائجها على الأرض تكون مؤلمة جدا وصعبة وتجعل  الانسان يعاني بقية حياته الأرضية. وان تفشى جماعيا الرب يبيد هذه  الشعوب بعد انذارهم ورفض التوبة عقابا لهم مثلما فعل في الشعوب قبل الطوفان  وأيضا سدوم وعمورة وأيضا الشعوب الكنعانية. *
*فهل  الكتاب المقدس عندما يذكر خطية ويوضح بشاعتها ويوضح انها من أكثر الخطايا  التي يكرهها الرب ويحذر منها ويضرب امثلة لعاقبتها الشريرة هذا خطأ؟*
*وان  كان الشيخ ديدات المدلس يزعجه جدا ذكر زنى المحارم حتى بغرض تحريمه وتوضيح  اضراره. فلما يا مسلمين شيخكم لم يتكلم عن تحليل زنى المحارم في الإسلام  ون ك ا ح (زنى) الرجل بابنته من الزنى وابنته ليست ربيبته وزناه أيضا  بملكات اليمين لو كانت حتى امه او اخته؟ *
*الشيخ  المدلس ديدات يستمر في أسلوبه الشيطاني الكاذب وهو الاسقاط. فالكتاب  المقدس الذي يدين الخطية يعيب عليه ذلك والقران الذي يحلل الخطية بأسلوب  ملتوي لا يوجد عنده مشكله في هذا.*
*ويقال لنا الطعام الذي تتناوله ان كان فاسدا فسيصبح بدنك فاسدا وان قرات مواد فاسدة فان عقلك يصبح فاسدا. هذا هو ما تقرؤونه؟ .....*
*ما هذا الذي يقوله الشيخ المدلس *
*هل وصية لا تقتل مثلا خطأ لأنها ذكرت كلمة قتل؟ *
*هل لا تزني هي وصية فاسدة لأنها ذكرت كلمة تزني؟ هل هذه تفسد العقل؟*
*هل  هذه الوصايا التي توضح خطورة الخطية وتضرب امثلة على نتائجها المهلكة تفسد  العقل والقران الذي نصفه تشجيع على القتل قتل وعلى ن ك ا ح هو الجيد والذي  لا يفسد العقل؟ *
*بالحقيقة صدق الكتاب عندما قال *
*سفر إشعياء 5**: 20*

*وَيْلٌ لِلْقَائِلِينَ لِلشَّرِّ خَيْرًا وَلِلْخَيْرِ شَرًّا، الْجَاعِلِينَ الظَّلاَمَ نُورًا* *وَالنُّورَ* *ظَلاَمًا، الْجَاعِلِينَ الْمُرَّ حُلْوًا وَالْحُلْوَ مُرًّا**.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*ها  هو دكتور فارون جونز من ابرز علماء في علم النفس اجرى تجارب على مجموعة من  أطفال المدارس الذين قرات عليهم مجموعة من القصص المختارة فتوصل الى ان  هذه القصص أحدثت تغيرات ضئيلة ولكنها دائمة في شخصية الأطفال حتى في محيط  الفصل الدراسي.... ولذلك أقول في كتاب من عند الله لماذا ينحرف الرب العظيم  عن الطريق في كتابه المقدس ليوحي اليكم عشر حالات من محارم الزنى. عشر  حالات؟*

*اعتقد  هذا واضح الأسلوب الشيطاني فيه. هل هذه تعبيرات تقبل ان يقول ينحرف ربكم؟  اترك النقمة عن هذا التعبير للرب الذي في يده الدينونة والجزاء *
*لماذا لم يذكر المدلس ديدات مثال واحد اوحي فيه الرب بزنى المحارم؟ لماذا يكرر في تعبير عشر مرات ولا يذكر مثال منهم؟ *
*واطلب  من المسلمين حالة واحدة من هذه الحلات التي ادعاها هذا الكذاب أوحى فيها  الرب او سمح بزنى المحارم وليس زنى المحارم بل أي حالة زنى ذكرها الرب *
*أتحدى المسلمين ان يذكروا لي مرة واحدة خالف الرب وصيته لا تزني وشجع على الزنى او سمح به؟*
*ما يقوله شيوخكم يا مسلمين هو تدليس عن عمد او بأقل تقدير عن جهل. *
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*ولهذا أقول إخوتي واخواتي الأعزاء ان هذا ليس كتاب من عند الله.*
*اشكر الشيخ ديدات لأنه بهذا اظهر ان رسوله اما كاذب او لا يعرف مثل ديدات *
*لان رسول الإسلام لم يقول ابدا ان الكتاب المقدس بعهديه التوراة والانجيل ليس كتاب من عند الله أي ديدات خالف رسوله وقرانه والهه *
*بل بناء على حكم القران من يقول مثل ديدات ان التوراة والانجيل ليس كتاب من عند الله هو خاسر وشكاك وكافر *
*اضرب لكم بعض الأمثلة من النصوص القرانية عن التوراة والانجيل *
*البقرة 121*
*ٱلَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ ٱلْكِتَـٰبَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ* *تِلاَوَتِهِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمن يَكْفُرْ بِهِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ* *ٱلْخَٰسِرُونَ*
*يونس 94*
*فَإِنْ  كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ  يَقْرَءُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءَكَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِين*
*المائدة 68*
*قُلْ  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا  التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ*
*المائدة 46*
*وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ*
*المائدة 43*
*وَكَيْفَ  يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ  يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ*
*القصص 49*
*قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِكِتَابٍ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ هُوَ أَهْدَى مِنْهُمَا أَتَّبِعْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ*
*المدثر 31*
*وَمَا  جَعَلْنَا أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ إِلَّا مَلَائِكَةً وَمَا جَعَلْنَا  عِدَّتَهُمْ إِلَّا فِتْنَةً لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِيَسْتَيْقِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَيَزْدَادَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِيمَانًا وَلَا  يَرْتَابَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَلِيَقُولَ  الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ وَالْكَافِرُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ  بِهَذَا مَثَلًا كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَمَا هِيَ إِلَّا  ذِكْرَى لِلْبَشَرِ*
*الحجر 9*
*إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَـزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ *
*النحل 43 *
*وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلا رِجَالا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ*
*الأنبياء 7*
*وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ إِلا رِجَالا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ*
*ما  رأيكم يا مسلمين فيما قاله ديدات وحكم القران عليه؟ رغم انى لا اومن  بالقران ولكن انتم يا مسلمين تؤمنوا به فما رايكم في حكم القران على الشيخ  ديدات؟*

*ثم يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات *
*وبخصوص  الاسفار الخمسة الأولى التي يفترض انها كتب موسى التكوين والخروج  واللاويين والعدد والتثنية. بخصوصها يقول المدققون من أبرز علماء المسيحية  قدرا ان موسى لم يكتب هذه الاسفار. انه لم يكتب هذه الاسفار وانه ليس  مؤلفها سفر التكوين لموسى بين قوسين .... واني أتساءل لماذا توضع بين قوسين  وما معناها هذه الاقواس؟ انهم يقولون لكم بطريقة دبلوماسية جدا وبأسلوب  نفساني ان هذه ليست آرائنا فنحن لا نؤمن بذلك ولكن هذا ما يؤمن به البسطاء  والوعاظ ومصنفوا الانجيل والمبشرون هذا ما يؤمنون به ان هذه الاسفار هي كتب  موسى ولكن موسى لم يكتبها ونحن نؤمن ان موسى لم يكتبها ولذلك نضع العناوين  بين اقواس *
*في البداية ارجوا الرجوع الي ملف *
*هل اسفار موسي الخمسه كاتبها مجهول ؟*
*وأيضا ملف *
*هل موسي هو كاتب سفر التثنية ام اخر في زمن داود او بعده ؟ تثنية 1*
*كالعادة الشيخ ديدات مدلس وكاذب فلا يوجد اقواس في الترجمة القياسية *
*وها هي اول اصحاح في تكوين وعنوان التكوين *
*



*
*فاين الذي ادعاه المدلس ديدات؟*
*الذي  وضع بين اقواس هو رقم الصفحة فهل رقم الصفحة بين اقواس هو يقولون لكم  بطريقة دبلوماسية جدا وبأسلوب نفساني ان هذه ليست آرائنا فنحن لا نؤمن بذلك  ان هذه صفحة رقم 1 ولكن هذا ما يؤمن به البسطاء والوعاظ ومصنفوا الانجيل  والمبشرون؟ *
*وأول صفحة في سفر الخروج ولا يوجد اقواس التي ادعاها الكاذب ديدات*
*



*
*ولاويين وعد وأيضا تثنية *
*



*
*هذه الطبعة الأولى *
*اكرر يا مسلمين راجعوا ما يقوله المدلس ديدات لأنه كاذب وغير امين وتأكدوا بأنفسكم من ذلك *
*والطبعة الثانية 1971م وضعت كل أسماء الاسفار بين قوسين للتمييز من التكوين للرؤيا فكل أسماء الاسفار بالكامل وضعتها في اقواس*
*فها هو يشوع *
*



*
*فهل هم شكوا في 66 سفر؟ *
*الشيخ ديدات بالفعل مدلس وكاذب ويدعي أشياء ليس لها أي أصل *

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*وفي  هذه الاسفار الخمسة نقرا أكثر من 700 مرات هذه العبارات وقال الرب لموسى  وقال موسى للرب.... فلا الرب قال هذا ولا موسى كتبه. مكتوب بصيغة الغائب  ولم يكتبه الرب او موسى ....*
*ما يقوله الشيخ ديدات هو تعليق على الأسلوب المخاطب والغائب *
*و**رفض الشيخ المدلس تعبير وقال الرب **لموسى* *بأسلوب الغائب **فقد شرحت **فائ**دة** اسلوب الغائب لغويا وهو باختصار *
*اسلوب الغائب *
*(من مرجع ضفاف البلاغة والنقد)*
*هناك اساليب كثيرة لبناء الرواية أو القصة من اهمهم اسلوب السرد (الراوي) وأسلوب الغائب *
*وأسلوب الغائب هو القدرة على التخلص من الأنا والتماهي والذوبان في مناحي الرواية واسلوب الغائب هو الاقدر على تقديم الرواية *
*وبهذا تقدم الرواية ليس على سبيل الافتخار (أي موسى لا يفتخر بنفسه ولهذا يستخدم الغائب)*
*وفيه تتجلي الابداع وقدرة الكاتب علي شد القارئ الي حيثيات وأجزاء الرواية.*
*واسلوب الغائب يقدم ايضا *
*1. تطرية الكلام**
2. إبعاد الضجر والملل عن نفس السامع**
3. التنبيه**
وهذه ال**ثلاثة تسمى فوائد أسلوب الالتفات**.*
*وتعليقا على اسلوب  الحاضر او الراوي هو اسلوب يفتقر الي البلاغة القديمة واسلوب الراوي يضعف  الرواية ولا يمنح الراوي حرية التعبير لان الراوي السارد لا يجعل على تقديم  تشخيص صحيح للأحداث لان الراوي يحرص على اظهار أنا بدل من هو  *

*وسؤال بسيط للمسلمين تعليقا على كلام الشيخ ديدات *
*ان  كان يقول إن اسلوب الغائب هو يؤكد ان الكاتب شخص اخر فماذا ستقولون عن  قرانكم الذي جاء فيه اسلوب الغائب 2697 مره بعدد المرات التي استخدم فيها  القران لقب الله*
*الحمد  لله ولم يقل الحمد لي ويقول ختم الله على قلوبهم ولم يقل ختمت على قلوبهم  ويقول يخادعون الله ولم يقول يخدعونني ويقول فزادهم الله مرضا ولم يقل  فزدتهم مرضا ويقول الله يستهزئ بهم ولم يقل استهزئت بهم *
*إذا الشيخ المدلس ديدات بدون ما يدري وعن جهل اطاح بكتابه واكد ان كاتبه شخص اخر غير إله الإسلام*

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*وفيما  يتعلق بالنعي. لقد وجدت لدى علماء المسيحية أن الأنبياء اليهود لم يكتبوا  نعيهم. يكتبون قبل موتهم فقط على شواهد قبورهم اوصوا بكتابة نعيهم *
*اعرف  ان هذه مقدمة لخاتمة سفر التثنية ولكن الحقيقة هذه أيضا مقدمة تدليسيه فمن  هم هؤلاء العلماء واي انبياء يتكلم وأين هي هذه الشواهد للقبور وهؤلاء  العلماء المزعومين احضروا من اين ان الأنبياء اوصوا بكتابة نعيهم على شواهد  قبورهم؟ *
*كل هذا كذب وتدليس محض ولا أصل له من الصحة وشيخكم هذا يا مسلمين كل جمله هي سلاسل من الأكاذيب المتواصلة *
*يكمل *
*في  سفر التثنية اخي يسلم ان الكلمات يمكن ان تكون كلمات يشوع في حين ان  المفروض ان الاسفار هي كتب موسى فكيف دخل يشوع في الموضوع يقول السفر وهناك  مات موسى في بلاد المؤابيين. مات في الماضي فعل ماضي. ولا يعرف أحد اين  دفن حتى يومنا هذا موسى كان وكان....*
*في البداية ارجوا الرجوع الى ملف *
*من هو كاتب اصحاح 34 من سفر التثنية ؟*
*وشرحت بأدلة كثيرة  ان كاتب هذا الاصحاح موسى الذي أعلن له الرب خبر موته وتفصيله بالكامل قبل  ان يسلم السفر للكهنة واللاويين مثلما أخبر يعقوب ويوسف وغيرهم خبر موتهم*
*وقدمت تحليل لغوي يؤكد هذا وأيضا ادلة مفسرين كثيرين *
*ولكن ما هو الدليل هنا ان هذا ليس من عند الرب لو كان موسى كتب خبر انتقاله او يشوع؟ *
*ما فائدة هذا؟*
*الشيخ  ديدات هو مثله مثل كل المسلمين كل دقيقة او اثنين يلقي شبهة جديدة حتى لو  كانت خارج موضوع المناظرة فهم يتبعوا فقط ان يمطروا الشخص المقابل لهم  بشبهات كثيرة يعرفون جيدا جدا ان الوقت لا يكفر للرد عليهم كلهم لكي يقولوا  الله أكبر لم يجيب وانتصرنا وتكبير.*

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات بشبهة أخرى وبدا يسرع بإلقاء الشبهات لكي يلقي أكبر كم من الشبهات في الوقت المتبقي المسموح له. *
*في  تفنيده للتناقضات الموجودة في الانجيل. بأن الشيطان حرض داود او ان الرب  حرض داود فانه يقول ان الامر كله ننسبه للرب فرغم ان الشيطان هو الذي حرض  نقول إن الرب هو الذي حرض. على هذا الأساس هل يمكن ان نقبل ونسلم بأن الله  هو الذي احرق هؤلاء الملايين الستة من اليهود الذين احرقهم هتلر هل تقبل  بأن الله احرقهم؟ هل تقبل بذلك؟ هل هذا هو الذي تروج له أن الله مسؤول عن  مذبحة احراق 6 ملايين يهودي؟ حتى ستمائة ألف او حتى ستة الاف؟ ....*
*الشيخ  المدلس ديدات يشير الى شبهة من الذي اغوى داود ليقوم بالتعداد الله ام  الشيطان ما بين 2 صم 24 و1 اخبار 21 رغم ان القس سواجرت أجاب عنها باختصار  بطريقة جميلة في مداخلته الأولى قبل ان يبدأ ديدات ورغم هذا ديدات يكررها  ولكن يضيف اليها حبكة فنية بأسلوب شيطاني *
*وارجوا الرجوع الى ملف *
*الرد على الشبهات المثارة حول تعداد داود. هل الله اغوى داود ام الشيطان؟ وماهو التعداد الحقيقي؟ وكم عدد سني المجاعة؟*
*الامر باختصار يوجد فرق كبير بين العددين نصا *
سفر صموئيل الثاني 24: 1

*وَعَادَ فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى* *إِسْرَائِيلَ،* *فَأَهَاجَ عَلَيْهِمْ دَاوُدَ قَائِلاً: «امْضِ* *وَأَحْصِ* *إِسْرَائِيلَ* *وَيَهُوذَا**».*
*هنا العدد لم يستخدم على الاطلاق تعبير **اغوى* 
*أي  ان الرب غضب على شعب إسرائيل فترك داود حسب إرادة قلب داود يفعل التعداد  وقد يفهم من هذا العدد ان الرب اغوى ولكن سفر اخبار الأيام يوضح الامر  بطريقة رائعة *
سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 1

*وَوَقَفَ الشَّيْطَانُ ضِدَّ* *إِسْرَائِيلَ،* *وَأَغْوَى دَاوُدَ* *لِيُحْصِيَ* *إِسْرَائِيلَ**.*
*هنا العدد يستخدم **اغوى** لان الشيطان *
*أي  ان الرب لم يأمر داود ولكن هو كان غاضب على الشعب وعلى داود وجاء الشيطان  ضد إسرائيل وضد داود كعادته ووقف امام الله يشتكي عليهم ولكن لان الرب  غضبان من الخطية التي بدأت تظهر في قلب داود وأيضا خطايا تنتشر في الشعب  سمح للشيطان ان يغوي داود *
*فنفهم من هذا *
*اولا  الرب ترك داوود ان يفعل هذا الخطأ بطريقه عدم تدخل منه (بنفس المعني غياب  النور ينتج عنه ظلمه) اما الشيطان فهو المضاد والمعاند يقول التعبير  الكتابي انه واقف ضد اسرائيل بمعني الشر المستمر والكره الحقيقي*
*ثانيا  تصرف الرب انه ترك شهوة قلب داوود الشريرة ولم يمنعه من هذا الامر اما  الشيطان فيستخدم معه تعبير اغوي لان الاغواء بالشر والله لا يغوي أحد *
*ولهذا فان دقة التعبير الكتابي توضح القصة جدا*
*الله يريد التطهير والخلاص لهم *
*الشيطان يريد التدمير والالام لهم *
*الله هو الذي في يده كل شيء ولا يحدث شيء الا بسماح منه *
*الشيطان ليس في يده سلطان ولكنه يستغل العدل الإلهي في ان يشتكي ويصر ان من فيه خطية ولو بسيطة ان يجرب. *
*وسماح  الله يختلف عن إرادة الله فالله يسمح بكل شيء لأجل الحرية ولكن ارادته ان  الكل يخلص ولكنه لا يجبر أحد لا على الخير والشر كما قلت لأجل الحرية. ولكن  الله حتى لو سمح بالأم مؤقته يستطيع ان يحولها للخير والتنقية والخلاص لم  يرجع له بإرادته وهذا كان نهاية التجربة والموقف مع داود وبقية الشعب. *
*وللتوضيح*
*مكتوب في الانجيل في *
*رسالة معلمنا يعقوب *
*1 :2** احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة *
*1 :3** عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشئ صبرا *
*1 :4** و**اما الصبر فليكن له عمل تا**م لكي تكونوا تامين و**كاملين غير ناقصين في شيء *
*أي الله يسمح بتجارب للكمال عن طريق عدم التدخل والمنع وهذا ينسب له ولكن ليس هو المجرب  *
*1: 12 طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة **لأنه* *إذا** تزكى ينال اكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه *
*1: 13 لا يقل **أحد* *إذا** جرب **إني* *أجرب** من قبل الله لان** الله غير مجرب بالشرور و**هو لا يجرب احدا *
*1: 14 و**لكن كل واحد يجرب **إذا** انجذب و**انخدع من شهوته *
*1: 15 ثم الشهوة **إذا** حبلت تلد خطية و**الخطية **إذا** كملت تنتج موتا *

*والشيطان هو المجرب وهذا اسمه *

إنجيل متى 4: 3

*فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ* *الْمُجَرِّبُ* *وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَقُلْ أَنْ تَصِيرَ هذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ* *خُبْزًا**».*

 رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 3: 5

*مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا إِذْ لَمْ أَحْتَمِلْ أَيْضًا، أَرْسَلْتُ* *لِكَيْ أَعْرِفَ إِيمَانَكُمْ، لَعَلَّ* *الْمُجَرِّبَ* *يَكُونُ قَدْ جَرَّبَكُمْ، فَيَصِيرَ تَعَبُنَا بَاطِلاً**.*

*فنفهم  من هذا ان الشيطان هو الذي جرب داوود حتى فيما جاء في 2 صموئيل ولكن  كل شيء يتم بسماح من الله لان لا يوجد شيء في السماء او على الارض يتم بدون  السماح من الله فهو *
سفر إشعياء 45: 7

*مُصَوِّرُ* *النُّورِ* *وَخَالِقُ* *الظُّلْمَةِ،* *صَانِعُ* *السَّلاَمِ* *وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ* *صَانِعُ* *كُلِّ هذِهِ*
*فبغياب النور يكون ظلمه وبغياب سلام الرب يكون شر فقبل ان يجرب المجرب **أحد** لابد ان يكون اولا بسماح من الله **الذي لم يتدخل لكي يمنع **كما حدث في قصه ادم وحواء وقصة ايوب وتجار**ب كثيره لتكون عبره ودرس لابناؤه** وللتنقية**. **والشيطان** يشتكي  على كل شيء الهامة والغير هامة ولكن الرب الذي يحمي باستمرار أحيانا يرى  الامر يستحق العقاب بخاصة لو كان هناك خطية خفية وفي هذا الوقت يسمح  للشيطان بان يجرب الشخص. فمن الذي اتخذ القرار بالسماح بالتجربة هو الله  ولكن الله هدفه التنقية من الخطية. *
*ففي قصة ايوب *
*سفر ايوب 1*
*7  فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ: «مِنَ أَيْنَ جِئْتَ؟». فَأَجَابَ  الشَّيْطَانُ الرَّبَّ وَقَالَ: «مِنْ الْجَوَلاَنِ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَمِنَ  التَّمَشِّي فِيهَا».
8 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ: «هَلْ جَعَلْتَ  قَلْبَكَ عَلَى عَبْدِي أَيُّوبَ؟ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِثْلُهُ فِي الأَرْضِ.  رَجُلٌ كَامِلٌ وَمُسْتَقِيمٌ، يَتَّقِي اللهَ وَيَحِيدُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ».
9 فَأَجَابَ الشَّيْطَانُ الرَّبَّ وَقَالَ: «هَلْ مَجَّانًا يَتَّقِي أَيُّوبُ اللهَ؟
10  أَلَيْسَ أَنَّكَ سَيَّجْتَ حَوْلَهُ وَحَوْلَ بَيْتِهِ وَحَوْلَ كُلِّ  مَا لَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ؟ بَارَكْتَ أَعْمَالَ يَدَيْهِ  فَانْتَشَرَتْ مَوَاشِيهِ فِي الأَرْضِ.
11 وَلكِنِ ابْسِطْ يَدَكَ الآنَ وَمَسَّ كُلَّ مَا لَهُ، فَإِنَّهُ فِي وَجْهِكَ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْكَ».
12  فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ: «هُوَذَا كُلُّ مَا لَهُ فِي يَدِكَ،  وَإِنَّمَا إِلَيهِ لاَ تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ». ثمَّ خَرَجَ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ  أَمَامِ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ.*
*فهذا يدل ان الشيطان لا يستطيع ان يفعل شيء بدون سماح الله ولكن ارادة الله حتى لو سمح للشيطان ان يجرب ان يحولها للخير *
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8**: 28*

*وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ* *كُلَّ* *الأَشْيَاءِ* *تَعْمَلُ* *مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ* *لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ**.*
*فخطة الشيطان دائما هدفه الشر لأنه شرير ودائما يشتكي على ابناء الرب *
سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 12: 10

*وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا عَظِيمًا قَائِلاً فِي السَّمَاءِ: «الآنَ* *صَارَ خَلاَصُ إِلهِنَا وَقُدْرَتُهُ وَمُلْكُهُ وَسُلْطَانُ مَسِيحِهِ، لأَنَّهُ* *قَدْ طُرِحَ* *الْمُشْتَكِي* *عَلَى إِخْوَتِنَا، الَّذِي كَانَ* *يَشْتَكِي عَلَيْهِمْ أَمَامَ إِلهِنَا نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً**.*
*فهذا  ما يفعله الشيطان ويريد ان يوقع الكل في الخطية وهدفه انه بإغواء داوود  بعد الشعب يكشف عدة شهوات في قلب داوود ويسقطه في الخطية ليدمر داوود  والشعب ايضا *
*ولكن  الله هدفه ان يجعل داوود متضع ويعاقب المهملين والمعثرين والذين ينشروا  الخطية ويعطي الشعب درس روحي مهم مثلما فعل تماما مع ايوب *
*فالأمر بوضوح كان  هناك خطيه بدأت تتسلل لقلب داود وهو ان يفتخر بقوته ومملكته وهذا الفكر  الشرير يترتب عليه انه بدا يعتمد على قوته وليس علي الله كما كان في  الماضي *
*فداوود  الصبي الذي في بداية حياته اعتمد علي الله فقط في قتل الاسد والدب وايضا  اشتعل بالغيرة علي اسم الرب وعلي جيش الرب فذهب الي جليات فقط باسم رب  الجنود*
سفر صموئيل الأول 17: 45

*فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِلْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ: «أَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ* *بِسَيْفٍ* *وَبِرُمْحٍ* *وَبِتُرْسٍ،* *وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهِ صُفُوفِ إِسْرَائِيلَ* *الَّذِينَ عَيَّرْتَهُمْ**.*
*وقتله  بالمقلاع الان يتفكر في معرفة قوة جيشه وسلطانه وهذا أحزن الرب فلاجل شهوة  داوود سمح الرب للشيطان ان يغوي داوود ولم يتدخل من البداية للمنع لينقي  قلب داود من الخطية*
*وايضا  كان هناك خطية انتشرت في الشعب وهو بعد ان استراح الشعب من الحرب مع  الفلسطينيين واغتني بغنيمه كثيره من بني عمون وايضا استراح من الجفاف الذي  حدث ثلاث سنوات بدا ينتشر بني بليعال في الشعب ويعثروا الشعب بصنع الخطايا  القذرة (2 صم 23) وبعد بعض الشعب عن الرب وسقط في الخطية الشريرة.*
*ونلاحظ  ان هذا ما كان في قلب داوود فهو لم يرفض الاغواء من الشيطان الذي سمح به  الرب ولم يصلي ويسال الرب اولا بل يقول الانجيل بانه قال مباشره ليؤاب ليعد  الشعب بل انه رفض ان يستمع لنصيحة يوأب واحتد عليه *
*ولم يستشر الرب ايضا كما كان يفعل قديما *
*2صم 24*
*1  وَعَادَ فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَهَاجَ  عَلَيْهِمْ دَاوُدَ قَائِلاً: «امْضِ وَأَحْصِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا».*
*2  فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ لِيُوآبَ رَئِيسِ الْجَيْشِ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ: «طُفْ  فِي جَمِيعِ أَسْبَاطِ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ دَانَ إِلَى بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ  وَعُدُّوا الشَّعْبَ، فَأَعْلَمَ عَدَدَ الشَّعْبِ».*
*3  فَقَالَ يُوآبُ لِلْمَلِكِ: «لِيَزِدِ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الشَّعْبَ  أَمْثَالَهُمْ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ، وَعَيْنَا سَيِّدِي الْمَلِكِ نَاظِرَتَانِ.  وَلكِنْ لِمَاذَا يُسَرُّ سَيِّدِي الْمَلِكُ بِهذَا الأَمْرِ؟»*
*4  فَاشْتَدَّ كَلاَمُ الْمَلِكِ عَلَى يُوآبَ وَعَلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْجَيْشِ،  فَخَرَجَ يُوآبُ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْجَيْشِ مِنْ عِنْدِ الْمَلِكِ لِيَعُدُّوا  الْشَعْبَ،أَيْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
*1 اخ 21*
*1 وَوَقَفَ الشَّيْطَانُ ضِدَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَغْوَى دَاوُدَ لِيُحْصِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
*2  فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِيُوآبَ وَلِرُؤَسَاءِ الشَّعْبِ: «اذْهَبُوا عِدُّوا  إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ إِلَى دَانَ، وَأْتُوا إِلَيَّ فَأَعْلَمَ  عَدَدَهُمْ».*
*3  فَقَالَ يُوآبُ: «لِيَزِدِ الرَّبُّ عَلَى شَعْبِهِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ مِئَةَ  ضِعْفٍ. أَلَيْسُوا جَمِيعًا يَا سَيِّدِي الْمَلِكَ عَبِيدًا لِسَيِّدِي؟  لِمَاذَا يَطْلُبُ هذَا سَيِّدِي؟ لِمَاذَا يَكُونُ سَبَبَ إِثْمٍ  لإِسْرَائِيلَ؟»*
*4 فَاشْتَدَّ كَلاَمُ الْمَلِكِ عَلَى يُوآبَ. فَخَرَجَ يُوآبُ وَطَافَ فِي كُلِّ إِسْرَائِيلَ ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.*
*وهذا تكرار لنفس الخطية فهو لم يتعلم من خطيته السابقة من عدم استشارة الرب في امر الجبعونيين وتعجله*
*وعاند داود فتره طويله قبل ان يعترف بخطيته واقر بانه سفه جدا ولكنه اعترف بها قبل ان يوبخه جاد الرائي *
*2 صم 24*
*10  وَضَرَبَ دَاوُدَ قَلْبُهُ بَعْدَمَا عَدَّ الشَّعْبَ. فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ  لِلرَّبِّ: «لَقَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ جِدًّا فِي مَا فَعَلْتُ، وَالآنَ يَا رَبُّ  أَزِلْ إِثْمَ عَبْدِكَ لأَنِّي انْحَمَقْتُ جِدًّا».*
*1 اخ 21*
*8  فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِلهِ: «لَقَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ جِدًّا حَيْثُ عَمِلْتُ هذَا  الأَمْرَ. وَالآنَ أَزِلْ إِثْمَ عَبْدِكَ لأَنِّي سَفِهْتُ جِدًّا».*
*وداوود ايضا اثناء العدد كان ايضا رغم اصراره مترددا في ان ينفذه فقال *
*1 اخ 27*
*27: 23 و لم ياخذ داود عددهم من ابن عشرين سنة فما دون لان الرب قال انه يكثر اسرائيل كنجوم السماء*
*ويدل على ان  داود لم يكن راضيا عن نفسه فيما فعل اثناء التعداد لهذا امر بتعداد ما فوق  العشرين سنه من الذكور حاملي السلاح فقط اما عشرين فما دون او غير حاملي  السلاح او النساء لم يعدهم ليزيدوا ويكونوا كنجوم السماء *
*فداوود  تاب ووبخه قلبه ولكن الشعب لم يتب ولم يقدم توبة فلذلك عاقب الرب الشعب  وبخاصه بني بليعال الذي قال عنهم داوود بروح النبوة قبل  ذلك (2 صم 23) الحادث انهم سيحترقون *
*6 وَلكِنَّ بَنِي بَلِيَّعَالَ جَمِيعَهُمْ كَشَوْكٍ مَطْرُوحٍ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْخَذُونَ بِيَدٍ.*
*7 وَالرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يَمَسُّهُمْ يَتَسَلَّحُ بِحَدِيدٍ وَعَصَا رُمْحٍ، فَيَحْتَرِقُونَ بِالنَّارِ فِي مَكَانِهِمْ».*
*إذا الرب بسماحه طهر  قلب داود ونقى الشعب وعاقب بنى بليعال وأيضا دمر خطة الشيطان الذي كان  يريد ان يغوي داود لهلاك داود وكل الشعب أرضيا وابديا. *
*فالله لا يجرب بالشرور ولكنه لا يجبر الانسان على فعل الخير ولكنه يسمح للإنسان بان يختار بين الخير والشر *
سفر التثنية 30: 15

*«**اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ الْيَوْمَ قُدَّامَكَ* *الْحَيَاةَ* *وَالْخَيْرَ،* *وَالْمَوْتَ* *وَالشَّرَّ،*
*والانسان  الذي يختار الخير يقف معه الله ويعضده ويسنده ويجعله ينتصر على اعداؤه  ولكن ان اختار الانسان الشر يسمح الله للشيطان بان يجرب هذا الانسان ويغربل  رجاله فالله يخلص بكشف الخطية والذي يتوب عنها كداوود يخلص والذي يرفض  ويتمسك بتعاليم بني بليعال يهلك *
*ولهذا  لدقة التعبير الالهي ذكر سفر صموئيل ان التجربة اتت من  الرب لكيلا يفهم أحد ان الشيطان جربه بدون اذن من الرب وايضا وضح سفر  الاخبار ان الشيطان جربه ليؤكد ان الله لا يجرب بالشرور بل يسمح  للشيطان بالتجربة للتنقية*

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات *
*نحن  لا نفكر هكذا. إذا المجرم اقترف شيء هكذا واشياء اننا نقول انه فعله هو  وانه المسؤول ولا نقول ان الله فعلها. صحيح أن الله مصدر كل قوة لكنه منحك  الإرادة الحرة لتفكر وتستبين الخبيث من الطيب فان اقتفت اثما فانت المسؤول  ولا تستطيع ان تلقي بالمسؤولية على الله ولهذا فان الشيطان هو الذي حرض  داود او الرب. والشيطان والرب ليس مصطلحين مترادفين في أي من  الديانات. فالشيطان والله تعالى ضدان ونقيضان. *
*الشيخ  المدلس ديدات يدعى بشيء في الفكر الإسلامي على عكس الحقيقة وهذا متعود من  قادة المسلمين الذين لهم في رسولهم اسوة حسنة من الكذب *
*الفكر  الإسلامي هو ان إله الإسلام هو المضل الذي يضل لهلاك البشر عن عمد وإرادة  وهو الذي يغوي بالشر وهو الذي يمنع طريق التوبة والرجوع *
*هذا  اسمحوا لي باختصار طالما الشيخ ديدات المدلس بدأ التكلم عن الفكر الإسلامي  ليدعي انه أفضل من الكتاب المقدس فأضع لكم نصوص إسلامية بقلة من التعليقات  مختصرة جدا من المفسرين توضح إله الإسلام الذي من اسماؤه المضل*
*الاعراف 186*
*مَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَا هَادِيَ لَهُ وَيَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ*

*السجده 13*
*وَلَوْ  شِئْنَا لَآتَيْنَا كُلَّ نَفْسٍ هُدَاهَا وَلَكِنْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ  مِنِّي لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ*

*الحجر 12*
*كَذَلِكَ نَسْلُكُهُ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ*
*الجلالين*
*كَذَلِكَ  نَسْلُكهُ" أَيْ مِثْل إدْخَالنَا التَّكْذِيب فِي قُلُوب أُولَئِكَ  نُدْخِلهُ "فِي قُلُوب الْمُجْرِمِينَ" أَيْ كُفَّار مَكَّة*

*الشعراء 200*
*كَذَلِكَ سَلَكْنَاهُ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ**
**ابن كثير *
*يَقُول تَعَالَى كَذَلِكَ سَلَكْنَا التَّكْذِيب وَالْكُفْر وَالْجُحُود وَالْعِنَاد أَيْ أَدْخَلْنَاهُ فِي قُلُوب الْمُجْرِمِينَ *

*الانعام 123*
*وَكَذَلِكَ  جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا  وَمَا يَمْكُرُونَ إِلَّا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ*

*الفرقان 31*
*وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا مِنَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ هَادِيًا وَنَصِيرًا*

*الأنعام	112	*
*وَكَذَلِكَ  جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا شَيَاطِينَ الإِنْسِ وَالْجِنِّ  يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا وَلَوْ شَاءَ  رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ **
*
*الاسراء 16*
*وَإِذَا  أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا  فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا*

*هود 34*
*وَلَا  يَنْفَعُكُمْ نُصْحِي إِنْ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَنْصَحَ لَكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ  اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُغْوِيَكُمْ هُوَ رَبُّكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ*

*(مريم : 83 )*
*أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزّاً *

*الانعام 108*
*وَلَا  تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ  عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ  ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ*
*ابن كثير *
*قَالَ  يَسُبّ أَبَا الرَّجُل فَيَسُبّ أَبَاهُ وَيَسُبّ أُمّه فَيَسُبّ أُمّه  أَوْ كَمَا قَالَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَوْله " كَذَلِكَ  زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّة عَمَلهمْ" أَيْ وَكَمَا زَيَّنَّا لِهَؤُلَاءِ  الْقَوْم حُبّ أَصْنَامهمْ وَالْمُحَامَاة لَهَا وَالِانْتِصَار كَذَلِكَ  زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّة أَيْ مِنْ الْأُمَم الْخَالِيَة عَلَى الضَّلَال  عَمَلهمْ الَّذِي كَانُوا فِيهِ وَلِلَّهِ الْحُجَّة الْبَالِغَة  وَالْحِكْمَة التَّامَّة فِيمَا يَشَاؤُهُ وَيَخْتَارهُ" ثُمَّ إِلَى  رَبّهمْ مَرْجِعهمْ " أَيْ مَعَادهمْ وَمَصِيرهمْ " فَيُنَبِّئهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " أَيْ يُجَازِيهِمْ بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ إِنْ خَيْرًا  فَخَيْر وَإِنْ شَرًّا فَشَرّ .*

*الاعراف 178*
*مَنْ يَهْدِ اللَّهُ فَهُوَ الْمُهْتَدِي وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ*
*ابن كثير *
*يَقُول  تَعَالَى مَنْ هَدَاهُ اللَّه فَإِنَّهُ لَا مُضِلّ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَضَلَّهُ  فَقَدْ خَابَ وَخَسِرَ وَضَلَّ لَا مَحَالَة فَإِنَّهُ تَعَالَى مَا شَاءَ  كَانَ وَمَا لَمْ يَشَأْ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَلِهَذَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث اِبْن  مَسْعُود : " إِنَّ الْحَمْد لِلَّهِ نَحْمَدهُ وَنَسْتَعِينهُ  وَنَسْتَهْدِيه وَنَسْتَغْفِرهُ وَنَعُوذ بِاَللَّهِ مِنْ شُرُور  أَنْفُسنَا وَمِنْ سَيِّئَات أَعْمَالنَا مَنْ يَهْدِ اللَّه فَلَا مُضِلّ  لَهُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَلَا هَادِي *
*الطبري*
*يَقُول  تَعَالَى ذِكْره : الْهِدَايَة وَالْإِضْلَال بِيَدِ اللَّه  وَالْمُهْتَدِي وَهُوَ السَّالِك سَبِيل الْحَقّ الرَّاكِب قَصْد  الْمَحَجَّة فِي دِينه مَنْ هَدَاهُ اللَّه لِذَلِكَ , فَوَفَّقَهُ  لِإِصَابَتِهِ . وَالضَّالّ مَنْ خَذَلَهُ اللَّه فَلَمْ يُوَفِّقهُ  لِطَاعَتِهِ , وَمَنْ فَعَلَ اللَّه ذَلِكَ بِهِ فَهُوَ الْخَاسِر*
*القرطبي*
*تَقَدَّمَ  مَعْنَاهُ فِي غَيْر مَوْضِع وَهَذِهِ الْآيَة تَرُدّ عَلَى الْقَدَرِيَّة  كَمَا سَبَقَ , وَتَرُدّ عَلَى مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّه تَعَالَى هَدَى  جَمِيع الْمُكَلَّفِينَ وَلَا يَجُوز أَنْ يُضِلَّ أَحَدًا*
*المارودي*
*مَن  يَهْدِ ٱللَّهُ فَهُوَ ٱلْمُهْتَدِي وَمَن يُضْلِلْ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ  ٱلْخَاسِرُونَ } * { وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِّنَ  ٱلْجِنِّ وَٱلإِنْسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ  أَعْيُنٌ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَآ  أُوْلَـٰئِكَ كَٱلأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ  ٱلْغَافِلُونَ }*
*قوله  عز وجل: { وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِّنَ الْجِنِّ  وَالإِنْسِ } ، { ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ } أي خلقنا ممن يصير إلى جهنم  بكفره ومعصيته.*
*السيوطي*
*وأخرج  البيهقي في الأسماء والصفات عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص قال: سمعت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " إن الله خلق خلقه في ظلمة ثم ألقى عليهم  من نوره، فمن أصابه من ذلك النور يومئذ شيء اهتدى، ومن اخطأه ضل، فلذلك  أقول: جف القلم على علم الله ".*

*الاسراء 63- 64*
*قَالَ اذْهَبْ فَمَنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ فَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ جَزَاؤُكُمْ جَزَاءً مَوْفُورًا*
*وَاسْتَفْزِزْ  مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُمْ بِصَوْتِكَ وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِمْ بِخَيْلِكَ  وَرَجِلِكَ وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ وَعِدْهُمْ  وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا
*
*الشمس 8*
*فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا*

*العنكبوت 21*
*يُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْحَمُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُقْلَبُونَ*

*البقرة 253*
*وَلَوْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا وَلَكِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ*

*آل عمران 129	*
*وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ **
*
*الفتح 14	*
*وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا **
*
*البقرة 10*
*فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ*

*التوبة	125	*
*وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ **
*
*آل عمران 54	*
*وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ **
*
*الأنفال	30	*
*وَإِذْ  يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ أَوْ  يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ  الْمَاكِرِينَ **
*
*الاعراف 99*
*أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ*

*اله الإسلام هو الذي طبع الغشاوة على بعض البشر لكي يعذبهم *
*النساء	155	*
*فَبِمَا  نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ  الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلا قَلِيلا **
*
*النحل	108	*
*أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ **
*
*محمد	16*
*وَمِنْهُمْ  مَنْ يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ حَتَّى إِذَا خَرَجُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ قَالُوا  لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ مَاذَا قَالَ آنِفًا أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاتَّبَعُوا أَهْوَاءَهُمْ **
*
*وختم أيضا *
*البقرة	7	*
*خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ **
*
*المائدة	13	*
*فَبِمَا  نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً  يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا  بِهِ وَلا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلا قَلِيلا  مِنْهُمْ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ **
*
*المائدة	41	*
*يَا  أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ  مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ  قُلُوبُهُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ  لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَوَاضِعِهِ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ  تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا وَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَنْ تَمْلِكَ  لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ  يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ **
*
*الأنعام	25	*
*وَمِنْهُمْ  مَنْ يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَنْ  يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا وَإِنْ يَرَوْا كُلَّ آيَةٍ لا  يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوكَ يُجَادِلُونَكَ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ **
*
*الإسراء	46	*
*وَجَعَلْنَا  عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَنْ يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا  وَإِذَا ذَكَرْتَ رَبَّكَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَحْدَهُ وَلَّوْا عَلَى  أَدْبَارِهِمْ نُفُورًا **
*
*الكهف	57	*
*وَمَنْ  أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ ذُكِّرَ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ فَأَعْرَضَ عَنْهَا وَنَسِيَ  مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَنْ  يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا وَإِنْ تَدْعُهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى  فَلَنْ يَهْتَدُوا إِذًا أَبَدًا **
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*ومثال من الأحاديث*
*196008 - **إن**الله تعالى قبض قبضة فقال : إلى الجنة برحمتي ، وقبض قبضة فقال : إلى النار ولا**أبالي**الراوي**: **أنس بن مالك**  -  **خلاصة الدرجة**: [**أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح**]  -  **المحدث**: **ابن خزيمة**  -  **المصدر**: **التوحيد**  -  **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 187/1 *

*195996 - **قال**رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في القبضتين : هذه في الجنة ولا**أبالي**، وهذه في النار ولا**أبالي**الراوي**: **أبو سعيد**الخدري**  -  **خلاصة الدرجة**: [**أشار في المقدمة أنه**صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح**]  -  **المحدث**: **ابن**خزيمة**  -  **المصدر**: **التوحيد**  -  **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 186/1 *

*مسند احمد*
*أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏تلا هذه الآية ‏*
*



*
*أصحاب**اليمين ‏*
*



*

*



*
*وأصحاب**الشمال ‏*
*



*
*فقبض بيديه قبضتين فقال هذه في الجنة ولا أبالي وهذه في**النار ولا أبالي*

*7 - لو أراد الله أن لا يعصى ما خلق إبليس *
*الراوي: جد عمرو بن شعيب المحدث: **الألباني** - المصدر: **السلسلة الصحيحة** - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1642**
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح لغيره*

*8 - إن الله لو شاء أن لا يعصى ، ما خلق إبليس *
*الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر و عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص المحدث: **الألباني** - المصدر: **صحيح الجامع** - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1812**
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*

*أعتقد  واضح أن الهنا يريد خلاص الجميع ولكن المشككين بتدليس يريدوا ان يدعوا عكس  ذلك واله الإسلام هو الشيطان المضل الذي يدافع عنه المسلمين باتهام الكتاب  المقدس بان به نفس الشر وهي محاولات تدليسيه كاذبة لأنه ابوهم وهو أبو  الكذب*
*فما قاله الشيخ ديدات هو كذب على الكتاب المقدس فالكتاب المقدس لم يقل لفظ ان الرب اغوى داود *
******

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس احمد ديدات قائلا *
*الإباحية  في الفن والادب. قوي جدا الأخ سواجارت متشدد جدا في ديانته. الإباحية أي  نوع منها سواء في المطبوعات او الصور او الأفلام. انها لشيء بشع. وفي كتابه  يقدم لنا الأخ سواجرت بحوثه ودراساته. 1 هو يقول حينما تقراء او تشاهد هذه  الأشياء فانها تعمل عمل المخدر مثل الماريوانا او الافيون او الهيروين او  الكحل فانها تفعل فعل المخدر. انت ترى هذه الأشياء فينشط تفاعل كيماوي وانا  أوافق الأخ سواجرت في هذا ينشط تفاعل كيماوي....*
* ولكن  بلدي هذا حضر فقرات من الانجيل. كان كتيب صغير يجري تداوله يضم تسع فقرات  من الانجيل المقدس. وحدث ان شخص ما ارسله الى هيئة الرقابة قائلا اقرؤا هذا  ما هذا الكلام فكانوا اصدروا قرارا يقضي بحظر تداول الكتيب وهم لا يدركون  انه جزء من الانجيل المقدس. وان هذه الفقرات هي أجزاء من الانجيل المقدس.  من سفر حزقيال الاصحاح 23. واني اتحدى أي من الكهنة ان يقراه على جماعته في  الكنيسة. اتحدى أي مبشر ان يقراءه على امه او اخته او ابنته او حتى على  خطيبته اذا كانت امراة فاضلة. حزقيال الاصحاح 23 موضوع دعارة الاختين اهوله  واهوليبة.... (ويطيل جدا في هذه النقطة ويتحدى ان يقرؤه ويعطيه 100 دولار)*
*الشيخ المدلس ديدات مثله مثل بقية المسلمين لا يوجد عندهم الا حزقيال 23 ونشيد الانشاد رغم ان الاثنين لا يوجد فيه أي اسم **لشيء غير لائق** ليس مثل القران** الذي ذكر أسماء أعضاء بأسلوب خادش للحياء*
*هذا يوضح انهم لم يجدوا شبهة اقوى ففقط يتمسكون بادعاء أشياء غير لائقة رغم واضح ان الكلام رمزي *
*المهم ارجوا الرجوع الى ملف *
*هل التعبيرات التي جائت في سفر حزقيال 23 عن اهوله واهوليبه تعبيرات فاضحه ؟*
*وأيضا ملف *
*كيف يتكلم الكتاب المقدس بهذه التشبيهات (كَلَحْمِ الْحَمِيرِ وَمَنِيُّهُمْ كَمَنِيِّ الْخَيْلِ) ؟حزقيال 23: 20*
*وباختصار **الترجمة**العربية** بالفعل كانت غير دقيقه في العدد واساءت المعني الي حد ما *
*الاصحاح  به توبيخ ولكن لا توجد به كلمات فاحشه كما يدعي المشككين ولكن كلمات  توبيخيه قوية لمدن عن ترك السامرة اي مملكة اسرائيل الشمالية بعد الانقسام  (اهوله) واورشليم اي مملكة يهوذا الجنوبية بعد الانقسام بعد سليمان  (اهوليبه) فالكلام عن مدن وعواصم وليس اشخاص أصلا. *
*الرب  يتكلم عن قرب انهيار اورشليم وحدوث السبي لمملكة يهوذا وهو بعد ان حدث  سبي السامرة بفتره ولكن للأسف مملكة يهوذا لم تتعظ مما  حدث للسامرة واستمروا في خطاياهم وخيانتهم للرب ورفضه ورفض شريعته ووصاياه  وتدنيس مقدساته والذبح لاله غريبه بل وصلوا لتنفيذ طقوس الالهة الوثنية من  زني وغيره وهذا اهانة لاسم الرب الذي دعي عليهم *
*والحقيقة العدد لا يوجد به اي الفاظ جنسيه او اي ذكر لأعضاء جنسيه *​ *فالرب  يتكلم بأسلوب رمزي ويخبرهم بخطاياهم ويذكرهم ان ما سيحدث هو عقاب علي  خطاياهم الشديدة فالإصحاح يريد ان يوضح فظاعة جريمة خيانة اورشليم للرب  وايضا يقدم تاريخ خيانتهم فسنجد في هذا الاصحاح معلومات تاريخيه عن  ارتداد شعب يهوذا وشعب اسرائيل عن الرب وانهم في كل فرصة يتجهوا الى الهة  الأمم التي حولهم ويتركوا الرب. *
*ايضا  بيئيا كان في هذا الزمان تتم شرور كثيره اثناء عبادة الاوثان ويزنوا زني  جماعي كعلامه لاتحادهم معا في عبادة الاوثان وحزقيال يريد ان  يوبخهم على ذلك وبشده فلابد ان يستخدم رموز قاسيه للتوبيخ. *
*وهم وصلوا من الدرجة انهم يفتخروا بذلك *
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 3**: 19*

*الَّذِينَ نِهَايَتُهُمُ الْهَلاَكُ، الَّذِينَ إِلهُهُمْ**بَطْنُهُمْ**وَمَجْدُهُمْ**فِي**خِزْيِهِمِ،**الَّذِينَ يَفْتَكِرُونَ**فِي**الأَرْضِيَّاتِ**.*
*فحزقيال يكشف لهم هذا المجد بانه دنس وفضائح ويصف بأمور رمزيه هذه الدناسة *​ *وايضا  الرب يريد ان يعلن انه سيعاقب هذا الشعب ولكن قبل ان يعاقبهم يعلن مثل اي  قاضي الجرائم التي ارتكبها المجرم ويصف بشاعتها بدقه وبتفصيل لكيلا يلام  القاضي لو كان حكمه قاسي على المجرم فالرب يصف مقدار ما وصلوا له  من دناسة وشرور بتعبيرات رمزية قبل ان يوقع بهم العقاب فلا يلوموه على شدة  العقاب. فلماذا لا نلوم المحكمة الأرضية في تمثيل الجريمة ونلوم الرب علي  كشف دناسة الشعب وقت محاكمتهم؟*​ *مع ملاحظة ان الالفاظ في الحقيقة في الترجمة غير دقيقة والكلمات في العبري في النص الاصلي لها معاني أرقي*​ *كلمة دغدغت في العبري تعني يحدث كدمة او يسحق*
*كلمة ثدي ترجمة غير دقيقة **لأنها** في العبري شاد **من مصدر بمعني يفقد وهي تعني ينقبض*
*كلمة  تزغزغت أيضا غير دقيقة لأنها في العبري مصدر بمعني يفعل شيء او يصنع ولها  استخدامات متعددة بمعني ينجز يسبق يعين يصبح يحضر كدمه مشغول يحزن يجلب  يرتكب يعاقب ...... وغيرها من المعاني وأكثر استخدام لها بمعني يعمل  او ينفذ*
*كلمة عذرتهما الكلمة جمع مذكر (وليس مؤنث فليس بمعنى عذاراى) تعني خادم *
*كلمة عورة ايرفه تعني أيضا نجاسة *
*كلمة  مني هي ترجمة خطأ لان اللفظ العبري هو زيرماه ويعني قضية وسائل ومسال  وتيار ومصدرها زريم أي نزول المطر او سيل المطر ولا تحمل أي معنى  جنسي ولهذا السبعينية والمؤسسة اليهودية ترجموها قضية مستمرة *
*إذا** الكلمات لها عدة معاني **على** المستوي اللفظي وتصلح بمعني **سحقتا وانقبضتا واصيبتا بكدمات وجعلتا خادمتين*​ *جسدهم كالحمير وانسيابهم كالخيل *​ *والزني يستخدم في الكتاب المقدس كوصف لثلاث انواع من الخطايا *​ *الزني الفعلي (لا تزني) وهو لا يتكلم عنه في هذا الاصحاح *​ *والزني الفكري النظري (من نظر الي امراه فاشتهاها) وايضا لا يتكلم عنه هنا *​ *والزني الروحي اي ترك الرب ومخالفة وصاياه وهو المقصود في هذا الاصحاح  *​ *والكتاب المقدس استخدم كثيرا كلمة الزني بمعني عباده وثنية *​ *تفسير مختصر للإصحاح *​ *الرب  يكلم شعبه مملكة اليهودية عن خيانتهم له ويشببهم بتركهم لله بعد ارتباطهم  به وذهابهم وراء الهة شعوب اخري كزوجة تركت زوجها وخانته بالزني مع رجال  اخرين *​ *ولان شعبه خانه أكثر من مره باتكالهم على الهة اشور وبابل ومصر فاعتبر الامه كلها زناه منذ صباهم أي الزني الروحي باتباع أله وثنية*
*هل حزقيال وضح انه لا يتكلم عن امرأتين ولكن يتكلم عن مدينتين ام لا؟ *​ *الإجابة وضح وبشدة في  شرح ان اهوله هي السامرة واهوليبه هي اورشليم وشرح كثيرا المقصود من  التشبيه فهو إذا لا يصف امور حسيه ولكن يصف امور رمزيه وهو أعلن ذلك بوضوح *​ *فهل المدينة ستزني؟ وهل مدينه بأسوارها واسلحتها وغيره لها ثدي؟ *​ *بالطبع لا ولكنه فقط رموز ولا يستطيع أحد ان يقول انه كلام حرفي *​ *وايضا ما هي الالفاظ التي استخدمت وتعتبر بشعة هل هو لفظ الزني ام الثدي ام عذراء ام لحم ام عوره ام سيل ام عشقت ام حمير ام خيل؟  *​ *هل  يستطيع أحد ان ينكر ان كل هذه الالفاظ هي محترمه ومعتادة وتستخدم كثيرا  واستخدمت في الكتاب المقدس في اسفار اخري غير هذا الاصحاح ولا تزال  تستخدم حتى الان في الحياة اليومية؟ *​ *هل ينكر أحد ان الكتاب لم يذكر اي لفظ يصف اعضاء مثل كتب يدعي انها كريمة؟*​ *اخيرا لماذا استخدمت هذه التشبيهات *​ *الرب اعتبر المملكة انهم كأنهم عروسه كرمز لتصوير العلاقة بينه وبين شعبه واتحادهم به فيقول عنهم *​ *سفر إشعياء 50**: 1*

*هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «أَيْنَ**كِتَابُ**طَلاَقِ**أُمِّكُمُ**الَّتِي**طَلَّقْتُهَا، أَوْ مَنْ هُوَ مِنْ غُرَمَائِي الَّذِي بِعْتُهُ إِيَّاكُمْ؟**هُوَذَا مِنْ أَجْلِ**آثَامِكُمْ**قَدْ بُعْتُمْ، وَمِنْ**أَجْلِ ذُنُوبِكُمْ طُلِّقَتْ**أُمُّكُمْ**.*
*سفر إرميا 3**: 8*

*فَرَأَيْتُ أَنَّهُ لأَجْلِ كُلِّ الأَسْبَابِ إِذْ زَنَتِ**الْعَاصِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ**فَطَلَّقْتُهَا**وَأَعْطَيْتُهَا**كِتَابَ طَلاَقِهَا، لَمْ تَخَفِ الْخَائِنَةُ يَهُوذَا أُخْتُهَا، بَلْ مَضَتْ**وَزَنَتْ هِيَ أَيْضًا**.*
*وهذا  لان أقوى علاقة في حياة الانسان هو وزوجته وأصعب شعور بالخيانة يشعر به  الانسان عندما تخونه زوجته فالرب يريد ان يمثل ان خيانة شعب اليهود بتركهم  الرب واعتمادهم على الشعوب الغريبة كما وكأنها امراه خانت زوجها وعشقت رجال  اغراب اشارا فهم عذبوها وقتلوا اولادها لأنها تركت بعلها الحقيقي *​ *ورغم هذا الرب لازال حنون عليهم ولا يريد ان يجبرهم بل يريد ان يرجعوا اليه بإرادتهم *​ *سفر إرميا 3**: 1*

*« **قَائِلاً: إِذَا طَلَّقَ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَتَهُ فَانْطَلَقَتْ مِنْ**عِنْدِهِ وَصَارَتْ لِرَجُل آخَرَ، فَهَلْ يَرْجعُ**إِلَيْهَا**بَعْدُ؟ أَلاَ تَتَنَجَّسُ تِلْكَ الأَرْضُ نَجَاسَةً؟**أَمَّا أَنْتِ فَقَدْ زَنَيْتِ بِأَصْحَابٍ كَثِيرِينَ! لكِنِ**ارْجِعِي**إِلَيَّ،**يَقُولُ**الرَّبُّ**.*
*فالرب  شبه حبه لشعبه بحب العريس لعروسه في مرات كثيره وبخاصه سفر نشيد الانشاد  وسفر حزقيال وهوشع ويشبه خيانة شعبه له بهذه الصورة البشعة ليعرفوا انهم  ليسوا فقط عملوا بعض الخطايا السهلة ولكنهم يستحقوا الرجم على خطيتهم  لتركهم الرب لأنها ليست خطيه بسيطة ولكنها خطية صعبة وهي ترك الرب*​ *وهو يريد كل فرد من شعبه عندما يقرأ هذا الكلام يخجل من وصف خطاياه عندما يخون الرب ويبتعد عنه *​ *بل  وايضا كل انسان يقرأ هذا الكلام ويكون بالفعل في حالة ابتعاد عن الرب يخجل  من نفسه ويفكر هل سيقبل لو امراته تركته وعشقت انسان اخر وهي لا تزال  تدعي زوجته؟ بالطبع سيرفض فكيف يقبل هو على نفسه ان يكون في هذا الوضع  ويخون الرب ويعشق افكار وثنيه اخري مرفوضة من عند الرب وتعتبر خيانة للرب  وتدنيس لاسمه والعلاقة المقدسة رغم ان اسم الرب دعي عليه *​ *فبالفعل  المطلوب من هذا الاصحاح ينفذه وبدقه في تخجيل كل نفس بعدت عن الرب لان  الرب يعتبر انه عريس لكل نفس بشريه قبلته وتريد ان تحيا مع الرب ومن يترك  الرب بعد معرفته يعتبر زاني.  *
*اما كل ايحاءات ديدات فأقول له *
*كما قال الكتاب *
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1**: 15*

*كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ**لِلطَّاهِرِينَ،**وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ**.*
*فالإنسان المسلم  الذي لم يكلمه كتابه القران الا عن ال ن ك ا ح والوطء و ال ف ر و ج و ز ب ر  و والغسل وغيره والتي وصفها الشيخ لفظا بانها احط الوظائف الحيوانية  فبالطبع أي شيء سيذكر امامه سيفكر فيه مباشرة من خلال الجنس *
*أيضا كما قلت سابقا **ارفض المبدأ الذي يقوله لان الانسان لو **يقرأ** شيء يشجع على الزنى او يريه متعت الزنا هذا يثير شهواته ولكن الانسان الذي **يقرأ** عن عقاب الزنى **وخطورته **واضراره **والهلاك الذي يقود اليه **هذا يمنعه حتى من مجرد التفكير فيه. ولو مبدأ الشيطان ديدات صحيح **إذا** ممنوع  كل كتب التعليم التي في كلية الطب التي تتكلم سواء عن الانسجة او عن فرع  النساء والولادة بالكامل والتناسل والعقم او عن الحمل والرضاعة او عن  الامراض التناسلية او غيره مما سيذكر فيه ثدي او تناسل. لان لو كلام ديدات  صحيح **إذا** كل  طلبة كلية الطب هائجين جنسيا بسبب ما يدرسونه. ما هذا التدليس الذي يقوله.  هناك فرق بين شيء يحث على الاثارة وهذا شرير ويختلف بشدة عن كتب الطب التي  تعطي معلومة او الكتاب المقدس الذي يحذر من الخطورة. *
*المثال الذي ضربه ديدات هو لشخص مثله مدلس **لان الذي فعله الشخص هو بالتأكيد اقتطع الجزء الذي يوضح ان الكلام عن السامرة واورشليم**وارسله لحكومة جنوب افريقيا بعد إخفاء سياق الكلام. *

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*في  هذا الكتاب بخصوص التناقض يخبرنا القران افلا يتدبرون القران بمعنى لماذا  لا يقرؤون القران ويتدبرون معانيه. ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه  اختلافا كثيرا. بمعنى ان لو كان القران من عند شخص اخر غير الله لوجدوا فيه  تعارضا وتناقضا كثيرا. لن اتناول القران بالحديث فهو ليس موضوعنا هذه  الليلة. ولكني اردت ان اشير الى ما يقوله القران لو كان كتاب من عند غير  الله لوجدت به تناقضا واختلافا وان كان من عند الله فانه يخلو من التناقض  والاختلاف....*
*كالعادة  الشيخ ديدات المدلس يدعي أشياء غير صحيحة فبالفعل القران يقول هذا ولكن  اليس القران أيضا فيه المتشابهات؟ اليس القران فيه الناسخ والمنسوخ أي  تناقض بل أصعب من التناقض لان التناقض قد يكون سوء فهم ولكن الناسخ  والمنسوخ هو إقرار واضح من إله الإسلام انه يناقض نفسه وكلامه السابق في  كتابه ويمسحه وينقضه وياتي بكلام اخر. *
*بل اعطي المسلمين امثلة قليلة جدا من تناقضات القران *
*التناقض الاول**تشير بعض النصوص الي ان الله خلق**السموات والارض في ستة ايام وتوكد علي لسان الاله "ولقد خلقنا السموات والارض**ومابينهما في ستة ايام ومامسنا من لغوب" الا ان هنالك نصوص اخري تذهب خلاف ذلك**،وتبين انه خلق السموات والارض في ثماني ايام ، حيث تقول تلك النصوص"قل ائنكم**لتكفرون بالذي خلق الارض في**يومين**وتجعلون له اندادا.وجعل**فيها رواسي من فوقها وبارك فيها وقدر فيها اقواتها في**اربعة ايام**سواء للسائلين . ثم استوي الي السماء وهي دخانٌ فقال لها وللارض ائتيا طوعا**وكرها قالتا اتينا طائعين .فقضاهن سبع سموات**في يومين**واوحي**في كل سماء امرها وزيناالسماء الدنيا بمصابيح وحفظا ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم** " **تشير هذه الاية الي انه خلق السموات والارض في يومين ،وجعل فيها رواسي وقدر**فيها اقواتها في اربعة ايام ،وقضاهن سبع سموات في ييومين ،واذا ما جعت هذه الايام**تصبح ثمانية وهي تتناقض مع النص القائل بان السموات والارض ومابينهما خلقتا في ستة**ايام**التناقض الثاني**يعلن القران في**سورة غافر" ولقد ارسلنا موسي باياتنا وسلطان مبين الي فرعون فقالوا ساحر كذاب .فلما**جاءهم بالحق من عندنا قالوا اقتلوا ابناء الذين امنوا معه" 23_25 فالظاهر في هذا**الكلام ان فرعون لم يامر بقتل ابناء اليهود الا بعد ماجاءه موسي بالحق ،ولكنه يقول**في سورة طه 38_39 "اذ اوحينا الي امك مايوحي ان اقذفيه في التابوت فاقذفيه في اليم** " . **وهذا يترتب عليه ان فرعون امر بقتل ابناء اليهود وموسي طفل ،ولم يكن الحق قد**جاءه بعد من عند ربه**التناقض الثالث**يقول**الله في سورة مريم علي لسان ابنها " والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا** " **وهذا اثبات لموت المسيح ولكنه يقول في سورة النساء "وما قتلوه وماصلبوه بل رفعه**الله اليه " 157**.**التناقض الرابع**القرآن يقول**لنا إن الله أرسل في كل أمةٍ رسولاً وأنه لا يعذب حتى يبعث رسولا. وزاد على ذلك**وقال (وسيق الذين كفروا إلى جهنم زمرا حتى إذا جاؤوها فُتحت أبوابها وقال خزنتها**ألم يأتكم رسلٌ منكم يتلون عليكم آيات ربكم وينذرونكم لقاء يومكم هذا) (الزمر 71**). **وقال كذلك (يا معشر الجن والإنس ألم يأتكم رسل منكم يقصون عليكم آياتي وينذرونكم**لقاء يومكم هذا قالوا شهدنا على أنفسنا وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا وشهدوا على أنفسهم**أنهم كانوا كافرين) (الأنعام 130). وقال (وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه**) (**إبراهيم 4). فإذاً الرسول لا بد أن يكون من نفس الأمة ويتحدث لغتهم**ولكن كيف**يسوق الله الهنود والصينيين والأفارقة زمراً إلى جهنم وهو لم يرسل لهم رسلاً منهم**يتحدثون لغتهم؟** ومن هو رسول الهند ومن هو رسول الهنود الحمر ومن هو رسول الفلبين؟*
*التناقض الخامس**يخاطب**القرآن العرب فيقول لهم (واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعاً ولا تفرقوا واذكروا نعمة الله**عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا وكنتم على شفا حفرة من**النار فأنقذكم منها) (آل عمران 103). ولكن القرآن يخبرنا أن الله لم يرسل في العرب**رسولاً قبل محمد، فيقول (وما آتيناهم من كُتب يدرسونها وما أرسلنا إليهم قبلك من**نذير) (سبأ 44). والقرآن يخبرنا كذلك أن الله لا يعذب الناس حتى يبعث لهم رسولا**منهم (وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا). فكيف أصبح عرب مكة على شفا حفرةٍ من النار**فأنقذهم منها بأن أرسل لهم محمد؟**التناقض**السادس**منع الاسلام المسلمين من مولاة اليهود والنصاري واعلن "ياايها**الذين امنوا لاتتخذوا اليهود والنصاري اولياء _ وذلك بحجة ان_ بعضهم اولياء بعض**..." **واشار الي ان اكثر الناس عداوة للمومنين اليهود والمشركين**،ياتي في نص اخر ويؤكد**" **لتجدن اقربهم مودة للذين امنوا الذين قالوا انا نصاري ذلك بان منهم قسيسين ورهبان**وانهم لايستكبرون " ويكمن التناقض بين هذه النصوص في انها تحرم مولاة اليهود**والنصاري بيد انها تؤكد مرة اخري بان النصاري اقرب مودة للذين امنو ا وهنا يبرز**السؤال ،فطالما ان النصاري اقرب مودة للمومنين فلماذا يحرم القران**مولاتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟**التناقض السابع**عدد الأيام التي عذب الله فيها عاد *
*(فصلت) فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا فِي **أَيَّامٍ نَّحِسَاتٍ **لِّنُذِيقَهُمْ عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَخْزَى وَهُمْ لَا **يُنصَرُونَ   **16*
*(القمر) كَذَّبَتْ عَادٌ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ   **18**إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا **فِي يَوْمِ نَحْسٍ **مُّسْتَمِرٍّ   **19*
*التناقض الثامن**هنالك نصوص قرانية تحث المومنين**للاعتراف بالكتب السماوية الاخري وتدعوهم للايمان بها وتعلن " انا انزلنا التوراة**فيها هدي ونور" "واتيناه الانجيل فيها هدي ونور" وتشير الي " ان الذين امنوا والذين**هادوا والنصاري والصابيئن من امن بالله واليوم الاخر وعمل صالحا فلهم اجرهم عند**ربهم ولاخوف عليهم ولاهم يحزنون" وتؤكد بانه "لانفرق بين احدا من رسله " بيد ان**هنالك نصوص اخري تذهب خلاف ذلك وتعلن با " الدين عند الله الاسلام " ، وتبين انه** " **من يبتغي غير الاسلام دينا فلم يقبل منه " وتحث الي قتال اصحاب المعتقدات الاخري**وتخييرهم مابين الاسلام والجزية والحرب وتؤكد" قاتلوا ...... حتي يعطوا الجزية عن**يد وهم صاغرون " وتشدد علي ضروة عدم مولاتهم وتوضح " ومن يتولهم فانه منهم" وترفض**في ذات الوقت زواجهم من نساء المسلمين**التناقض**التاسع**يوضح القران في احدي اياته بان يني اسرائيل قد اخذتهم الصاعقة**ثم اتخذو العجل الها " يسألك أهل الكتاب أن تنزل عليهم كتابا من السماء فقد سألوا**موسى أكبر من ذلك فقالوا أرنا الله جهرة فأخذتهم الصاعقة بظلمهم ثم اتخذوا العجل من**بعد ما جاءتهم البينات فعفونا عن ذلك وآتينا موسى سلطانا مبينا" بيد انه يؤكد في**اية اخري خلاف ذلك ويشير الي انهم اتخذوا العجل ومن ثم اخذتهم الصاعقة "وإذ قال**موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا**أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم وإذ قلتم يا موسى**لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون** "**التناقض العاشر**يعلن الاسلام "انا كرمنا بني ادم وحملناهم**في البر والبحر ..." ويؤكد "يا ايها الناس انا خلقناكم من ذكر وانثي وجعلناكم شعوبا**وقبائل لتعارفوا ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم " بيد انه يشير في نصوص اخري الي انه** "**فضل بني اسرائيل علي العالمين " وان المسلمين الذين يؤمنون بمحمد" خير امة اخرجت**للناس " كما انه يوكد " بان الرجال قوامون علي النساء " بل انه يصف الاخر المختلف**بابشع الصفات ان "شر الدواب عند الله الصم البكم** "**التناقض الحادي عشر*
*هل السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كانوا معا فتفرقوا أم العكس؟ *
*(الأنبياء)  أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ  كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء كُلَّ شَيْءٍ  حَيٍّ أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ   **30*
*(فصلت)  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا  وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا  طَائِعِينَ   **11*
*التناقض الثاني عشر*
*أيهما خلق أولا ، السماوات أم الأرض؟ *
*(فصلت) **8**    قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي  يَوْمَيْنِ وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَندَادًا ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ   **9**    وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِن فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ  فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاء لِّلسَّائِلِينَ   **10**    ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا  وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا  طَائِعِينَ   **11** فَقَضَاهُنَّ  سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاء أَمْرَهَا  وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ  الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ   **12*
*  (النازعات) أَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمِ السَّمَاء بَنَاهَا   **27**   رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا   **28**   وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا   **29**   وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا   **30**   أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَاءهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا   **31**   وَالْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا   **32*
*مع العلم**هناك الكثير من التناقضات الاخرى والتي لا **يسعني** حصرها جميعا في موضوع واحد*
*ثم  الشيخ ديدات يدعي انه لن يتكلم عن القران لأنه ليس موضوع الليلة. فلماذا  لم يلتزم الشيخ ديدات بموضوع الليلة والقى شبهات لا علاقة لها بالموضوع؟*
*الحقيقة  الشيخ ديدات لا في هذه المناظرة ولا غيرها أجاب عن أي نقطة في  القران بوضوح وأحيانا قليلة أجاب بإجابات تهرب فقط. لماذا شيخ يتكلم في  الكتاب المقدس لم يجيب على قرانه؟*

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات*
*واضرب  لذلك مثلا للاستشهاد الذي قدمه اخي سواجرت انه ينشر في أحد كتبه ان سليمان  كان عنده أربعة الاف من مرابض الخيل وفي مكان اخر ان سليمان كان عنده  أربعون ألف من مرابض الخيل.**ثم  يبرر الفرق بين أربعة وأربعين هو صفر فقط. انت تقول هذا وانا أقول ان  اليهود أبناء عمومتي لم يكونوا يعرفون الصفر حينما سطروا الكتاب. ان اخوتي  العرب هم الذين اخذوا الصفر عن ابائي في الهند. وقدموه الى كل العالم **أعنى** الصفر. اليهود لم يعرفوا الصفر. لقد كتبوا ذلك بالكلمات.... *
*وانا اسالوك من المسؤل هن هذا الله ام الكتبة؟ الذين لم ينجوا من الخطأ؟ *
*باعترافكم أنتم انهم لم ينجوا من الخطأ.... *
*ما يشير اليه الشيخ ديدات هو موضوع *
*كم عدد مذاود الملك سليمان ؟ 1 ملوك 4: 26 و 2 اخبار 9: 25*
*والحقيقة  لا يوجد أي خطأ في العددين ولم يضيف أحد صفر ولم يحذف أحد صفر ولا غيره من  هذا الهراء فالموضوع كما شرحته في اللنك السابق ولكن باختصار *
*المزود هنا هو مكان تربية الحصين الذي يكون مبنى مقسم خمس غرف للحصين (مزاود) في اتجاه وخمس في الوجه المقابل *
*



*





*فالمزود هو به عشر مزاود أي غرف كل مزود لحصان فالمزود يستوعب عشر تقسيمات لعشر حصين *
*والوحدة الواحدة يطلق  عليها مذود خيل وايضا المبني بما به من عشر وحدات يطلق عليه مذود  خيل فسليمان عنده أربعين ألف مذود مقسمين عشرات عددهم أربع الاف مذود*​ *وليس هذا فقط كدليل تفسيري ولكن أقدم دليل أثرى من اثار مذاود سليمان التي كان بالفعل المذود (كمبني) يضم أكثر من مذود *​ *وموقع قرب مجدل*​ *



*​ 
*Solomon’s  Stables (fig. 10): When the site of Megiddo was excavated in the 1930’s  archaeologists found structures they identified as stables built to  house some of Solomon’s chariot force. The buildings were divided by  pillars into aisles. The excavators assumed that horses had been  quartered in the outer two rows.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*External testimony*
*مثل  الاقتباسات وهذا غير متوفر كثيرا في النصوص الادبية ولكنه متوفر بطريقه  ضخمه في الكتاب المقدس في اقوال الاباء المكتوبة في القرون الاولي فتقريبا  مما هو فقط متوفر بين ايدينا الان هو 32,000 قبل مجمع نيقيه فإذا أضفنا  إليهم اقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية وحتى 440م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف  إقتباساً ولأمكن منها استعادة العهد الجديد أكثر من مرة في أكثر من  لغة. وحتى القرن السابع هو أكثر من مليون اقتباس وصل الينا مكتوب *
*ولكن الاقتباسات من القران لم تكتب لمدة 250 سنه فلا يوجد شاهد أقدم من ذلك وايضا مقارنة النصوص القرآنية في الأحاديث نجد نص مختلف  *
*9 حالة نسخة الطباعة الاولي *
*The state of the Early Printed Editions.*
*تواجه  بعض الاعمال الكتابية صعوبات في ان النسخة التي قبل الطباعة غير محدده  وحتى بعضها غير موجودة والنسخ الموجودة لا تتفق مع المطبوعة فعلي ماذا  اعتمدت النسخة المطبوعة *
*ولكن  هذه الإشكالية ايضا غير موجودة في طباعة الكتاب المقدس فنسخة الطباعة  أصلها موجود وهي نسخة ايرازموس وهي تتطابق مع النسخة المطبوعة بالحرف ولا  يوجد اشكاليه بل مصادر نسخة ايرازموس ما قبل الطباعة موجودة ومصادر نسخة  ايرازمس ايضا موجودة ومصادر المخطوطات التي هي مصادر نسخة ايرازمس التي هي  مصدر الطباعة ايضا معروفه وهكذا *
*وهذا بالإضافة الي نسخة كنج جيمس مصادرها معروفه ونسخة الفانديك وغيرها وشجرة المخطوطات موجودة*
*ومقارنه سريعة بالقران النسخة المطبوعة مصدرها غير معروف او تعمد البعض اخفاؤه لأسباب شبه معروفة وهو إخفاء الاختلاف والتناقض*
*10 حجم الكتاب في أكثر من مجلد *
*Books which Occupied More than One Volume.*
*الاعمال الكتابية الصغيرة لا  اشكاليه فيها ولكن الاعمال الكتابية الكبيرة التي لم تكن تحويها مجلد واحد  ومقسمه غير معروف تقسيمها وهل هذا كل الكتاب او يوجد اجزاء مفقودة *
*هذه الإشكالية ايضا غير موجودة في الكتاب المقدس فالعهد الجديد معروف انه كان مقسم خمس مجلدات وكل منها تقسيمه معروف *
*مجلد الاناجيل (متي ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا) *
*مجلد اعمال الرسل *
*مجلد رسائل بولس الرسول الاربعة عشر*
*مجلد الرسائل العامة السبعة *
*مجلد سفر الرؤيا *
*وهذا الموضوع له باع طويل في علم قانونية اسفار الكتاب المقدس والقوائم من القرن الثاني وما بعده*
*وايضا  مقارنه بالقران فانه غير معروف حجمه الاصلي وتقسيمه هذا بالإضافة الي وجود  شواهد على ضياع اجزاء منه في القرن الاول الهجري بل يوجد أحاديث تشهد  بضياع ثلثي عدد حروف الكلمات وبقاء الثلث فقط *
*11 لغة النساخ *
*The Language of the Scribe.*
*العهد  الجديد يوناني نسخ بنساخ لغتهم الأصلية هي اليوناني فلم يجدوا صعوبة في  ذلك ولكن بعض الاعمال الأدبية هي كانت بلغات ميته فالناسخ لا يجيد  هذه اللغة ولهذا فالأخطاء أكثر *
*في القران اللغة الاصلية العربية القريشية يوجد اختلاف على معاني كلماتها*
*12 الاختصارات *
*Abbreviations.*
*الكتاب المقدس به اختصارات قليله جدا في المخطوطات وهي محدده ومعروفه وتسمي *
*Nomina Sacra,*
* ولا  يوجد اشكاليه في قراءتها ولا نسخها ولكن بعض الاعمال الأدبية بها اختصارات  غير مفهومه هي خاصه بلغة الكاتب وهذه تسبب اشكاليات كثيره في نسخها *
*ومثال ايضا القران به الحروف المتقطعة ولأنها غير معروفه فاحتمالية الخطأ النسخي او حتى الحفظ على جدا لأنها غير معروفة المعاني *
*فالشيخ المدلس ديدات كان يجب ان يدرك ذلك قبل ان يتفوه عن المخطوطات.*
*يكمل هذا المدلس قائلا *
*عندما  تفتح في الانجيل تجد متى يبدأ بعبارة الانجيل وفقا للقديس متى.... وانا  أتساءل ماذا تعنى وفقا ل؟ ما حقيقة هذه العبارة؟ لدي كتب للأخ سواجرت يقول  فيه اللواط أسبابه وعلاجه. وفي كتبه لا يقول وفقا لجيمي سواجرت فلماذا في  كتاب الرب تذكر هذه الكلمة وفقا ل وفقا ل؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لان متى لم يوقع  باسمه ولوقا لم يوقع باسمه.... فهذه الكتب مالفوها مجهولون. *
*كتب مغفول أسماء مؤلفيها ثم تنسب لله. *
*الشيخ  المدلس ديدات يخلط شيئين لا علاقة لبعضهما بأسلوبه التدليسي  الشيطاني فأولا وفقا ل لا تعني لربما يكون الكاتب متى بل تعبير وفقا للقديس  متى أي كما شاهد القديس متى عيانا حياة الرب يسوع المسيح من وقت بداية  خدمته الى صعوده. لان الأربع كتاب الاناجيل شهود عيان. فأعمال الرسل لم  يقال مثلا انه وفقا للوقا رغم ان لوقا كاتب الانجيل وكاتب سفر الاعمال ولكن  وفقا لكما شاهد لوقا حياة الرب يسوع المسيح كشاهد عيان*
*واما  عن ادعاؤه ان كتبة الأربع بشائر مجهولين فهي شبهة قديمة كاذبة لان في  الاناجيل أسماؤهم وأسماء ابائهم وتفاصيل حياتهم وكيف تتلمذوا على يد الرب  فكتب اثنين من الاثني عشر تلميذ هم متى بن حلفى ويوحنا بن زبدي وكتب اثنين  من السبعين رسول وهم مرقس ابن ارسطوبولس ولوقا الطبيب *
*وكتبت في ملفات القانونية ادلة تفصيلية عمن هم كتبت الاناجيل وقانونية اناجيلهم والأدلة*
* الداخلية والخارجية الكثيرة جدا على هذا*
*وارجوا الرجوع الى كل من *
*قانونية انجيل متي وكاتب الانجيل*
*قانونية انجيل مرقس وكاتب الانجيل**
**قانونية انجيل لوقا وكاتب الانجيل*
*قانونية انجيل يوحنا وكاتب الانجيل*
*ثم يكمل هذا المدلس*
*ولذلك أقول ان هذا ليس الانجيل. *
*إذا  أطالب المسلمين لو كان كلام ديدات صحيح فكيف يكون ان الانجيل استشهد به  رسول الإسلام وحلف عليه ووضعه فوق الوسادة في القرن السابع الميلادي. لو  كان ليس الانجيل إذا إلهكم ورسولكم وجبريلكم جهلة لم يعرفوا ان هذا ليس  الانجيل*
*فترجمتكم تقول انجيل متى.... أي منسوب لمتى وفي العربية تستخدم كلمة انجيل. *
*الشيخ المدلس ديدات كاذب وجاهل مثل رسوله لان كلمة انجيل ليست عربية ولكن هي يونانية وتعني بشرة سارة او مفرحة وهذا شيء معروف. *
*فالحقيقة هذا الكهل يدلس ويكذب في كل جملة يتفوه بها*
*ان الذي نؤمن به هو انجيل عيسى.** الذي وعظ به وعلم ان هذا هو الذي نؤمن به انه من عند الله.... *
*ما يقوله الشيخ **المدلس **ديدات هو خطأ والسبب اقتناعه بما قاله القران من تخاريف عن عيسى الإسلامي القرآني بعد ولادته بوقت قليل وهو في المهد نطق وقال "**اتني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا**" الرضيع المولود حديثا يقول اتني الكتاب فهل ولد وهو ممسك بكتاب؟ *
*هل هذا هو الانجيل الذي يؤمن به الشيخ المدلس ديدات؟*
*فالشيخ ديدات بتدليس يهاجم الكتاب المقدس ليثبت ان عيسى القرآني ولد بكتاب من بطن امه وتكلم عنه في المهد.*
*(ملحوظة وقت ديدات كان انتهى من دقيقتين ولكن بالرغم من هذا مدير الحوار المسلم تركه يكمل لمدة ست دقائق)*
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات مناقضا نفسه وقائلا *
*يخبرنا  متى انه ذهب الى هذا المكان وبشر بالإنجيل.... هل كان يحمل معه كتاب تحت  ابطه؟ ابدا لم يحدث وما نطق به كان من عند الله هذا ما نؤمن به.... ولكن ما  بحوزتكم هو خاص بمتى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا. *
*إذا كيف يؤمن ديدات بإنجيل عيسى رغم انه يعود ويقول ان عيسى لم يكن معه انجيل؟ *
*أي ديدات يؤمن بإنجيل شفوي لعيسى القرآني رغم ان رسوله حاف على كتاب مكتوب وليس شفوي*
*يستشهد بكتاب كاثوليكي يقول ان الانجيل منسوب لمتى ولكنه يكمل قائلا *
*لكن العلماء في عصرنا الحاضر يرفض معظمهم وجهة النظر هذه (ملحوظة المترجم مدلس لان ديدات بوضوح يقول **بالإنجليزي* *All** أي كلهم) **ليس  علماء اليهود ولا الهندوس انما أبرز العلماء المسيحيين انهم يقولون ان متى  لم يكتب متى. ان المؤلف الذي يمكن ببساطة نسميه متى. ولماذا ببساطة لأنه  بدلا ان أقول السفر الأول **من العهد الجديد.... *
*هل كل علماء العصر الحاضر يرفضون ان كاتب الانجيل هو متى؟!!!!*
*ما هو دليل شيخكم يا مسلمين ان كل علماء المسيحيين في العصر الحاضر يرفضون هذا؟ لماذا التدليس؟ *
*شيخكم  مدلس يا مسلمين لان قلة قليلة نقدية متحررة او ملحدين هم من يقول ذلك ولكن  اباء الكنيسة من القرن الأول وحتى الان أكدوا انه انجيل متى *
*وارجوا الرجوع الى *
*قانونية انجيل متي وكاتب الانجيل*
*وأيضا *
*هل بالفعل لا يوجد سند متصل لانجيل متي البشير ؟*
*والتي  قدمت ادلة ضخمة على قانونية انجيل متى واصالته وكاتبه تلميذ الرب الملقب  بمتي البشير هو متي ابن حلفي او يسمي ايضا لاوي ابن حلفي وهو أحد الاثني  عشر تلميذ الذين عينهم الرب في بداية خدمته وتتبعوا كل شيء من الاول  بتدقيق *
*وكان وظيفته عشارا كما يقول عن نفسه*
*إنجيل متى 10: * * 3*

*فِيلُبُّسُ،* *وَبَرْثُولَمَاوُسُ**. **تُومَا،* *وَمَتَّى الْعَشَّارُ**. **يَعْقُوبُ* *بْنُ حَلْفَى، وَلَبَّاوُسُ الْمُلَقَّبُ* *تَدَّاوُسَ**.*
*والقديس** بابياس **أسقف** هيرابوليس من** 60 **الي** 130 **م وهو تلميذ القديس يوحنا ورفيق بوليكاربوس* 
*متي وضع** " **أقوال يسوع**" **(**لوجيا*
*وغيرهم  الكثير من الاباء مثل القدّيس إيريناؤس تلميذ القديس بوليكاربوس تلميذ  القديس يوحنا وايضا العلاّمة أوريجينوس والقدّيسان كيرلّس الأورشليمي  وأبيفانيوس **وغيرها من** شهادة اقوال الاباء عن كاتب انجيل متي وقانونيته* 
*وهو بنفسه قام بكتابته باليونانية ايضا لان الانجيل ليس فيه سمات **الترجمة* *على** الاطلاق ولكن كاتبه الاصلي هو من قام بكتابته باليونانية ايضا وهذا لوجود كلمات **يونانية** به لا* *وجود لكلمات عبريه موازيه لها* 
*بل وقد ادلة من بقية اسفار العهد الجديد على قانونية انجيل متى واعترافهم بوحيه المقدس *
*وتأكيد استمراريته جيل عن جيل مكتوب يقتبس منه باستمرار *
*والمخطوطات مثل بردية 64 و67 والتي يعود تاريخها من 60 الي 66 م *
*و**من هذا يحتمل ان تكون نساختها قد تمت أثناء حياة **الإنجيلي** نفسه**. **و**هي** بالتأكيد كانت مُستخدمة اثناء حياة الشهود الكثيرين الذين عاينوا الأحداث المُسجلة **في** الإنجيل**. **وقد نشرت** جريدة التايمز هذا النبأ **في** عدد ليلة الكريسماس لـ** 24 **ديسمبر من عام** 1994 **م**،* *حيث غطى المقال الصفحتين الأولى **والثالثة بكاملهما* *وتناقلت وسائل** الإعلام العالمية من صحف وتليفزيون و**إذاعة**.*
*و جاء فى صحيفة** " **الأهرام**" **القومية المصرية بتاريخ** 24 / 3 1996 **الخبر التالى** :*
*" **اكتشف  مؤرِّخ ألماني متخصِّص في البرديات المصرية بجامعة أكسفورد البريطانية  ورقة بردي مصرية تعود إلى القرن الأول للميلاد، وتعتبر أقدم وثيقة مسيحية  في العالم**. **وأوضح المؤرِّخ كارستن بيتر تييد أن البردية جرى العثور عليها عام** 1901 **في  إحدى كنائس الأقصر، لكنها لم تحظَ بالانتباه إلى أهميتها، وظلَّت في  الكلية المجدلية بأكسفورد إلى أن بدأ العالِم الألماني قبل عامين التعرف  عليها ودراستها**. **واكتشف تييد أن البردية تعود إلى عام** 60**م مما يجعلها أقدم وثيقة مسيحية يتم اكتشافها حتى الآن، وتضم بعض أجزاء آيات من إنجيل ق**. **متى،*
*وبعدها الكثير جدا*
*والقوائم القانونية كلها ذكرته وأيضا اقبس من الإباء في كل العصور من القرن الأول وما بعده.*
*وأيضا **أتساءل** في التعبير الكاذب "** انهم يقولون ان متى لم يكتب متى. **" أولا من هم ثانيا هل هم عندهم كتابات متى البشير او قائمة بكتاباته بخط يده ليعرفوا ان متى لم يكتب انجيل متى؟ *
*ما هذا التدليس *
*وقفة ودعوة للتفكير.*
*الكنيسة  الأولى من التلاميذ والرسل كان معهم انجيل متى البشير أحد التلاميذ معهم  والذي خدم معهم 15 سنة في اليهودية بعد صعود رب المجد وقدمت ادلة كثيرة على  ذلك ولكن جدلا لم يكن موجود شيء اسمه انجيل متى رغم عندنا اقتباسات بقية  اسفار العهد الجديد منه ومخطوطات له من 60 م واقتباسات للآباء منه من القرن  الأول الميلادي *
*لكن  جدلا لم يكن هناك شيء اسمه انجيل متى بين التلاميذ والرسل وتلاميذهم. فقبل  ان ينتهي القرن كانت المسيحية وصلت من الهند شرقا الى نهاية حدود  امبراطورية الرومانية غربا الي افريقيا جنوبا أي كانت البشارة انتشرت في  الثلاث قارات لأنواع مختلفة من البشر وثقافات مختلفة وغيره وكثيرون منهم في  خلاف ولا يتعاملوا مع بقية الجنسيات بل وبينهم حروب وقلاقل. هل نتوقع انه  جاء أحدهم في القرن الثالث او الرابع او ما بعد ذلك وكتب انجيل وسماه  متى وفجأة كل الكنيسة في كل الدول على رغم اختلافهم وحروبهم بل حتى على رغم  تقسيم الكنيسة أربع كراسي كبار بينهم بعض الاختلافات الطقسية والقيادية  فجأة كلهم سيقبلون انجيل مزور؟ بل وهل حتى الهراطقة المقاومين قبلوه  واستخدموه؟*
*فكروا يا مسلمين.*
*وأيضا ما هو الهدف؟ *
*هل لإثبات الوهية المسيح؟ *
*انجيل  متى يتكلم عن الوهية المسيح كابن الانسان هذا لا يفهمه بسهوله مسيحيين  العالم في البداية الا من أصل يهودي ويربطه بالعهد القديم او من يصبح مسيحي  ويقرأ الكتاب كله. فهل انسان يزور انجيل في القرن الرابع او بعده ويتكلم  بخلفية يهودية للكنيسة التي أصبحت اممية؟ *
*ولو  كان المسيح بالنسبة لهم انسان فهل المسيحيون من خلفية يهودية وأيضا اممية  بما بينهم من خلافات بعد ان كانوا يعبدون يهوه كاله واحد متفرد فجأة يقرروا  ان يشركوا معه بشر اسمه يسوع ليوحدوه مع يهوه؟ *
*ما الدافع لجعل الفكرة كله يتغير مرة واحدة؟ *
* فكروا يا مسلمين قبل ان ترددوا كلمات هذا المدلس الكاذب *

*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*ثم يقول المؤلف الذي نسميه ببساطة متى قد اقترب بوضوح من فك طلاسم الحرف **Q** الذي يمثل بالالمانية كولا والتي تعني المصادر التي لم تكون سوى مجموعة من التقاليد الملفوظة. ولقد استخدم انجيل مرقس بكل حرية **فهو  معلم في مدرسة كان ينقل بالجملة من مرقس. متى الذي كان شاهد عيان بعينيه  واذنيه لكل الأحداث والذي كان مع عيسى وواحدا من حوارييه يذهب لينقل عن صبي  عمره عشر سنوات لم يشهد الاحداث؟ هل هذا معقول ومقبول لكم؟ ورغم هذا  تقولون ان هذا هو كلمة الله؟ *
*كل ما تفوه به هذا المدلس هو غير صحيح وشرحت سابقا في ملفات *
*فرضية المصدر الازائي السينوبيتي تاريخها والرد عليها*
*فرضية المصدر الازائي السينوبيتي والرد عليه من أسلوب الاقتباس*
*فرضية المصدر الازائي السينوبيتي وبعض التحليلات السريعة لتشابه موضوعات الاناجيل*
*فرضية المصدر الازائي السينوبيتي تاريخها والرد عليها وبعض التحليلات السريعة لأسلوب الاقتباسات ولتشابه نصوص وموضوعات الاناجيل*
*ما هي المصدر الازائي المتعلق بالمشكلة السينوبتية*
*synoptic from Greek word **συνοπτικός**  كلمة سينوبتية  *
*وتعني  متكاملة ومتشابهة او متوازية. وحتى هذا المعنى لا يوجد اشكالية فالأناجيل  وبخاصة الثلاثة الأوائل بالفعل فيها تشابهات وتكاملات لأنها تكمل بعضها  بعضا بطريقة رائعة من الوحي الإلهي واحد وأيضا تتكلم عن نفس الامر وهو حياة  والام وصلب وموت وقيامة وصعود الرب يسوع المسيح.*
*ولكن بناء على التشابهات انشأوا علم خيالي فرضي سموه *
* نقد المصدر   **Source Criticism*
*لدراسة  المشكلة السينوبتية. هذا التعبير وهذه الفرضية لم يكن لها اي  وجود على الاطلاق قبل منتصف القرن الثامن عشر لا في الشرق ولا في الغرب.  وبدا يظهر في الغرب في منتصف القرن الثامن عشر مع بداية المدرسة النقدية  الغربية التي أصبحت راديكالية وبدا يصل في الشرق حديثا في هذه السنين  الاخيرة. *
*واول  من استخدم هذا التعبير هو باحث النقد النصي جريسباخ في منتصف القرن الثامن  عشر الذي تكلم عن تشابه وتكامل الاناجيل الثلاثة واستخدم هذا  التعبير على الاناجيل المتشابهة او الازائية*
*وبدا  من هذا الوقت تظهر بعض الفرضيات التي تحاول تفسير هذا التشابه باي فرضيه  غريبة الا ما نؤمن به من بداية الكنيسة الاولي وهو ان مصدر التشابه هو  الوحي الالهي بالروح القدس.*
*ففي  محاولاتهم للتفسير افترضوا فرضيات مثل هل رجعت الاناجيل الثلاثة الي مصدر  بدائي واحد اخذت منه؟ ام اخذت من أكثر من مصدر؟ ام اعتمدت الاناجيل علي  بعضها بعضا؟ ام اخذت من المصدر البدائي مع الاناجيل الأخرى؟ *
*فأول** فرضية هي ان المبشرين الثلاثة اخذوا من مصدر اولي وا**حد وهذا المصدر لقبوه بالمصدر **بالالماني وهو كلمة **Quelle * *واخذوا اول حرف من هذه الكلمة **وأصبح** يطلق عليه المصدر كيو* 
*Q* 
*وقالوا  انه العامل المشترك بمعني متي البشير ومرقس البشير ولوقا البشير الثلاثة  كان عندهم نسخة من المصدر كيو ونقلوا منه واضافوا عليه وبعضهم قال  انه أقرب الي انجيل مرقس لذالك بعضهم سماه مرقس الاولي اي*
*Proto Mark*
*وبعضهم  وضع سلسلة من الافتراضات مثل انه الاصل كتب بالعبري ثم ترجم هذا الاصل  العبري الي يوناني مع بعض التعديلات ثم ظهرت نسخة اخري العبري منها مع بعض  التعديلات والاضافات الأخرى واستخدمها متي البشير واستخدم لوقا البشير  انجيل متي مع النسخة اليوناني المعدلة  *
*والبعض  ينادي بانه يمكن تجميع هذا المصدر من الثلاثة اناجيل بل بدا بعضهم من  المتحررين ان يبدا يكتب هذا المصدر كما لو كان أصبح امر واقع مسلم به رغم  انه فرضية مرفوضة. *
*ولكن نعود بهم الي ارض الواقع ونتساءل.*
*اين هو هذا المصدر؟ *
*واين هي مخطوطاته؟ اليس عدم وجوده يشير الي احتمالية قوية وهي عدم وجوده وانه فرضية خيالية من الراديكاليين؟*
*ولو الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة بالصمت أذا هذا المصدر المزعوم هو فقط فرضية خيالية.*
*عندنا ما يقرب من 25000 مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس فلماذا لا يوجد له مخطوطة واحدة وسط كل هذا؟*
*وجود  مخطوطات تعود للقرن الاول لها، او بفترة قصير جدا مثل البردية 52 و64 و46  التي تظهر اهتمام المسيحيين في القرن الأول بالأناجيل وقدسيتها  وقانونيتها ونسخها ونشرها والتبشير بها. فهل اهتموا بالذين نقلوا من المصدر  مثل متى ومرقس ولوقا ويتركون المصدر نفسه؟ *
*هذا يثبت ان هذا المصدر هو فرضية وهمية.*
*ايضا  الترجمات القديمة جدا التي من منتصف القرن الثاني مثل اللاتينية القديمة  وبعض السريانية لماذا ترجمت الاناجيل وبقية اسفار العهد الجديد بكل  دقة ووضعتها معا بترتيب وبقدسية عالية ولم تهتم بالمصدر كيو؟ *
*الا لو كان هذا المصدر لا وجود له اصلا* 
*ولماذا  ينقل كتبة الوحي مثل متي ومرقس ولوقا من مصدر كيو عن حياة الرب يسوع ان  كانوا هم شهود عيان وهم سمعوا اقوال المسيح بنفسهم وراؤها بعيونهم  احداث حياته؟ *
*ألا يعني هذا عدم وجوده!*
*واين قال كتبة الوحي انهم اخذوا من انجيل اخر اسمه كيو أقدم منهم؟ *
*هل  كانوا غير أمناء لدرجة انهم لا يشيروا لهذا المصدر الذي نقلوا منه رغم  انهم أشاروا عندما اقتبسوا من العهد القديم؟ فمتى أشار الي إشعياء فقط 6  مرات عندما يقتبس منه وأشار الي ارميا 3 مرات عندما يقتبس منه. فلماذا خالف  أسلوبه ولم يكتب اسم المصدر كيو عندما ينقل منه؟*
*هذا يؤكد أنه لم يوجد مصدر ينقلوا منه.*
*بل بقية كتبة الوحي في العهد الجديد شهدوا لبعضهم فلماذا لم يشير اي منهم الي هذا الانجيل؟*
*والكنيسة  من بدايتها تستخدم الاناجيل في الصلوات والقراءات الكنسية وقسمتها الي  اجزاء قراءة بأسماء المبشرين ووضحت قدسيتها، وكانت من البداءة جزء من  اللتروجيات فلماذا قسمت الاربع اناجيل ومعنا مخطوطاتها بكم ضخم جدا لكتب  القراءة الكنسية وتركت هذا المصدر كيو واستخدمت فقط الاربع اناجيل الذين  نقلوا منه؟ *
*هذا يعني انه لم يكن موجود في أي كنيسة على الاطلاق ويعني أنه لا وجود له.*
*ولماذا  ينقل الثلاث مبشرين متى ومرقس ولوقا من مصدر رغم ان كل منهم في منطقة  جغرافية مختلفة وقت كتابة اناجيلهم أي انه منتشر ولكن هم فقط الذين يعرفون  عنه وينقلون منه والكنائس لا تعرف عنه شيء؟*
*ولماذا  الاباء لم يتكلم اي منهم عبر الاجيال من تلاميذ التلاميذ من القرن الاول  ومن بعدهم عن هذا الانجيل رغم انهم ذكروا الاربع اناجيل من القرن الاول  الميلادي واقتبسوا منها بدقة وذكروها بالاسم؟ *
*لماذا  في كل القوائم لقانونية الاسفار من منتصف القرن الثاني وما بعده ذكرت  اسماء الاسفار القانونية بأسماء كتابها وتوضيح قانونيتها وأنها مكتوبة  بالوحي الالهي ولكن لا يوجد قائمه واحده من هذا الكم الضخم من القوائم  اشارت الي هذا المصدر؟*
*بل  قبل هذا القديس بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الذي وقف ضد ماركيون في محاولته  حذف اعداد من انجيل لوقا ودافع بكل قوة عن كل كلمة من انجيل لوقا ورفض  حذفها مؤكدا قدسيتها ورفض حذف كلمة من الوحي المقدس، لماذا لم يهتم بمصدر  كيو ولم يتكلم عنه؟  *
*ولا  يقول لي أحدهم ان هذا الاصل او هذه المصادر اختفت فهي حجة غير مقبولة لان  الكنيسة الاولي تكلمت عن الاناجيل الغير قانونية وذكرتها واسمها ونصوصها  وردت على فكرها الخطأ بل عندنا مخطوطات للأناجيل الغير قانونية والردود  عليها. فلماذا يهتموا بالكلام عن الاناجيل الغير قانونية وشرح فكرها الخطأ  ولا يتكلموا عن المصدر كيو الذي هو مصدر الاناجيل الثلاثة؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*بل  امر مهم جدا وهو واحد مثل العلامة تيتان تلميذ يستينوس الشهيد تلميذ  التلاميذ بذل مجهود ضخم في كتابة كتاب الدياتسرون اي من خلال الاربعة  تقريبا سنة 160 م فهو قام **بتقسيم الأناجيل الأربعة، وإعادة تجميعها في كتاب واحد بطريقة متوازية دعاه الد**يا**ت**سرون  ومعناه الرباعي أو اتفاق الأجزاء الأربعة (ويُطلَق عليه الإنجيل الرباعي،  أو المصنوع من أربع) فلماذا يبذل هذا المجهود لو كان عنده المصدر كيو  الواحد؟*
*وبعده  العلامة اوريجانواس بكتاباته الضخمة وتجمعاته المختلفة في الهكسبلا وغيره،  لماذا لم يستخدم هذا المصدر بل كل المجهودات التي قام بها في الاربع  اناجيل** فقط**؟* 
*والعلامة  ترتليان يتكلم عن قدسية الاربع اناجيل وعن وجود النسخ الاصلية في  زمنه للأربع اناجيل المكتوبة بإرشاد الروحي القدس وموجودة هذه النسخ  الاصلية في كنائسهم*
*Age iam, qui uoles curiositatem melius exercere * *in negotio salutis* *tuae, percurre ecclesias apostolicas * *apud quas ipsae adhuc* *cathedrae apostolorum suis locis praesident, apud quas ipsae* *authenticae litterae eorum recitantur sonantes uocem et* *repraesentantes faciem uniuscuiusque .*
*“Come now, you who would indulge a better curiosity, if you would* *apply  it to the business of your salvation, run over [to] the apostolic  churches, in which the very thrones of the apostles are still  pre-eminent in their places, in which their own authentic writings are  read, uttering the voice and representing the face of each of them  severally”*
*Schaff  Philip, Ante-Nicene Fathers, Vol. 3 Latin Christianity: Its Founder, Tertullian p .260*
*تعالى  الآن، انت يا من ستنغمس في فضول أفضل، إذا طبقته لعمل خلاصك. أركض الى  الكنائس الرسولية، حيث عروش الرسل مازالوا شاهقين في أماكنهم، والتي تُقرأ  فيها كتابتهم الأصلية، حيث يروج الصوت ويُمثل وجه كل منهم بمفرده.*
*لماذا تكلم عن الاناجيل الأربعة الاصلية وكتابها تلاميذ المسيح ولم يتكلم عن المصد كيو الذي نقل منه المبشرين؟*
*فكل  هذه الادلة تؤكد عدم وجود هذا المصدر الخيالي ورغم هذا هم يتكلم النقديون  والغير مسيحيين عن هذا المصدر كما لو كان حقيقة للأسف لأنهم فقط لا يقبلوا  كل ما هو تقليدي ويعتبروا الكتاب المقدس هو فقط وثيقة تاريخية.*

*الفرضية الثانية هي ان المبشرين اعتمدوا على بعضهم واقتبسوا من بعض وأشهر هذه الفرضيات*
* الاولي:  ان متي البشير ولوقا البشير اعتموا على انجيل مرقس البشير لأنه الأقصر. اي  انهم اثناء كتابتهم لأناجيلهم كان عندهم نسخه مكتوبة من انجيل مرقس البشير  واخذوا منه نصوص بالكلمة واضافوا عليها اقوال اخري. ورغم ان هذه الفرضية  حتى لو جدلا كانت صحيحة فلا يوجد فيها إشكالية فبطرس الرسول كان يعرف رسائل  بولس الرسول ويهوذا الرسول كان يعرف رسائل بطرس الرسول وهكذا، ولكن هي  ايضا غير صحيحة. لان بشارة متى البشير غالبا أقدم من مرقس البشير فكيف ينقل  متى البشير من بشارة مرقس قبل ان يكتبها مرقس البشير اصلا! *
*كل هذه الفرضيات مرفوضة ولا يوجد اي دليل عليها وارجوا الرجوع الي ملف *
*قانونية انجيل متي وكاتب الانجيل*
*قانونية انجيل مرقس وكاتب الانجيل*
*قانونية انجيل لوقا وكاتب الانجيل*
*من  يدرس اي جزء من الثلاثة اناجيل سواء احداث او معجزات او امثال او صلوات او  غيرها ويقارن الكلمات بالحرف وبخاصة في اليوناني سيجد الكلمات مختلفة ان  كانت تعطي نفس المعني مما يؤكد ان الكتب الثلاثة هم شهود عيان سجل كل منهم  بأسلوبه وبألفاظه ما رأى وسمع بنفسه ولكن لم ينقل أحدهم من الاخر ولم  ينقلوا من مصدر واحد لأنهم لو نقلوا من بعض او لو نقلوا من مصدر واحد  لتطابقت الالفاظ. فكل هذه الفرضيات نبعت عن عدم ايمان وعدم اعتراف انهم  كتبة الوحي بإرشاد الروح القدس وانهم شهود عيان. *
*ففكرة ان انجيلي نقل من اخر كما قلت هذه المشكلة التي لم تعشها الكنيسة الشرقية بوجه عام، وإنما شغلت أذهان **النقديين في **الغرب منذ منتصف القرن الثامن عشر، خاصة مع بدء القرن العشرين**. *
*ولهذا  لن يجد اي مشكك أحد من الاباء المعاصرين او التاليين لكتبة الاناجيل يقول  هذا الكلام على الاطلاق ولكن فقط نقاد القرن التاسع عشر والعشرين الذين قسم  كبير منهم غير مسيحيين اصلا وقسم اخر نقاد** مسيحيين** راديكاليين ودراستهم للأناجيل دراسة تجريديه **على أنه وثيقة فقط و**تفترض كل شيء وتقفز لأغرب الاحتمالات والآراء الشاذة*
*دراسه سريعة وبعض الاحصائيات للتشابهات والاختلافات وايضا دراسه صغيره من ضعفي لموضوعات كل انجيل ومعجزات كل انجيل بالشواهد  *
*انجيل متي  28 اصحاح    1071 عدد    13508 كلمة ( يوناني 20300 كلمة تقريبا ) *
*انجيل مرقس 16 اصحاح    678 عدد    8614 كلمة ( يوناني 12700 كلمة تقريبا ) *
*انجيل لوقا 24 اصحاح      1153 عدد    14461 كلمة ( يوناني 21700 كلمه تقريبا )*
*انجيل يوحنا 21 اصحاح     876 عدد    12211 كلمة *
*متي اكثر من مرقس بتقريبا 62% ولوقا اكثر من مرقس بتقريبا 74%  ولوقا اكثر من متي تقريبا 7%  *
*انجيل متي به 340 عدد متفرد غير موجود في بقية الاناجيل اي تقريبا الثلث  *
*انجيل مرقس به 70 عدد متفرد اي تقريبا العشر*
*انجيل لوقا به 550 عدد متفرد اي تقريبا النصف*
*اعداد متشابهة المعنى بين متي ولوقا فقط 180 عدد تقريبا *
*اعداد متشابهة المعنى بين متي ومرقس فقط 180 عدد تقريبا *
*اعداد متشابهة المعنى بين مرقس ولوقا فقط 50 عدد تقريبا *
*اعداد متشابهة المعنى في الثلاثة اناجيل 370 عدد تقريبا*
*ايضا الفاظهم في هذا الامر مختلف *
*تشابههم  لأنهم يتكلموا عن نفس الامر وهو حياة والام وصلب وموت وقيامة  المسيح ولأنهم كلهم مسوقين بروح واحد وهو الروح القدس اما اختلاف الفاظهم  لان كل منهم يستخدم أسلوبه وثقافته وفلسفته وفكره في التعبير ولكن يقوده  الروح القدس الذي لا يلغي شخصيته ولكن يجعله يصدر تعبيرات لا يوجد بها خطأ  واحد*
*فالحقيقة من يقول انه هناك مصدر واحد نقلوا منه او انهم نقلوا من بعضهم هو مخطئ تماما  *

*ثانيا المدلس ديدات يقول متى نقل عن مرقس وهو عمره 10 سنوات *
*من اين اتى هذا الكهل المدلس بان مرقس كان عمره عشر سنوات؟ *
*والغريب  ان الشيخ المدلس ديدات من دقائق قليلة في نص كلامه يقول ان متى ومرقس  ولوقا ويوحنا مجهولين والان فجأة أصبح يعرف مرقس جيدا وانه صبي عمره عشر  سنوات؟*
*اليس هذا تدليس واضح وهو يناقض نفسه؟*
*ارجوا الرجوع الي ملف *
*قانونية انجيل مرقس وكاتب الانجيل*
*وقدمت  ادلة ضخمة على قانونية الانجيل الذي كتبه مرقس ابن ارسطوبولس ووالده ابن  عم زوجة بطرس الرسول وهو ابن اخت برنابا الرسول ومرقس أحد السبعين رسول  الذين تابعوا كل شيء من الأول بتدقيق وهو الشاب ذو الإزار وهو الذي اعد  العلية وهو الذي اجتمع المسيح مع تلاميذه ورسله كثيرا في بيته في  العلية فهو كان شاب وتبع المسيح وخدمه وأيضا بشر كثيرا. فكيف يقول المدلس  ديدات ان عمره عشر سنوات؟ *
*اطلب  منكم اقرؤا ملف قانونية الإنجيلي وأنتم تجدوا مئات الأدلة من العهد الجديد  وأيضا من المخطوطات واقوال الإباء عنه وقانونيته وكاتبه. *

*ثم يكمل المدلس الشيخ ديدات سلسلة شبهاته التي أسرع فيها جدا وأصبح كل دقيقة أكثر من شبهة وينتقل الي سلسلة الانساب فيقول*
*سلسلة  الانساب في متى ولوقا نجد ان للمسيح 66 أبا وجدا وفي هذه 66  أسماء للآباء والاجداد لا نجد اسمين متشابهين فيما عدا اسم واحد.  الأخ  سواجرت يقول أحدهما ليوسف والأخرى لمريم وانا اسئله لماذا اقحمت مريم؟  الكتاب لم يقول ذلك ابدا فهو يقول هذه انساب المسيح والأخرى تقول هذه انساب  المسيح ولا يأتي فيها ذكر مريم. 66 اسم ليس بينها اسمان متشابهان عدا اسم  واحد وليس بينها والد المسيح كما تزعمون الله تعالى ليس بينها. تخيلوا الله  تعالى يملي انساب ابنه مع التحفظ على ذلك ويستبعد اسمه وينحرف ويملي  سلسلتي الانساب تضم 66 اسما وهو ليس ضمنها؟ وهو ليس موجود فيها؟ *
*الحقيقة لا اعرف كيف يطيق المسلمين تدليس هذا الكهل وكذبه المفضوح *
*أولا هالي هو والد مريم الذي نسب له يوسف بعد خطبته لمريم فما قاله القس صحيح. *
*ثانيا يدلس في الرقم فسلسلة نسب المسيح ليست 66 اسم هو مدلس ولكن 77 اسم *
*ثالثا أيضا كذب في ادعاء التشابه في اسم واحد *
*رابعا أيضا كذب ودلس ان ليس بينها والد المسيح الله تعالي ليس بينها *
*هذا المدلس الا يعرف ان لوقا في نسبه ذكر اسم الله؟*
*انجيل لوقا 3*
*3 :23** و لما ابتدا يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة و هو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف بن هالي *

*3 :38** بن انوش بن شيت بن ادم ابن الله*

*ارجوا الرجوع الي ملف *
*نسب السيد المسيح مقدمة*
*والملف الكامل *
*نسب السيد المسيح*
*وباختصار كلمة ابن او ولد في العبري تصلح على الابن او الحفيد *
*السلسلة* *بها **17 اسم مشترك **بالإضافة  الى 22 اسم من قبل إبراهيم لا خلاف عليهم متى البشير لمعرفتهم الجيدة لم  يذكرهم بالإضافة الي الباقي متى ذكر البنوة الحقيقية ولوقا ذكر الانتساب*​ ​ *الله*​ *ادم*​ *شيث*​ *انوش*​ *قينان*​ *مهللئيل*​ *يارد*​ *اخنوخ*​ *متوشالح*​ *لامك*​ *نوح*​ *سام*​ *ارفكشاد*​ *قينان*​ *شالح*​ *عابر*​ *فالج*​ *رعو*​ *سروج*​ *ناحور*​ *تارح*​ *ابراهيم*​ *اسحاق*​ *يعقوب*​ *يهوذا*​ *فارص*​ *حصرون*​ *ارام*​ *عمينداب*​ *نحشون*​ *سلمون*​ *بوعز*​ *عوبيد*​ *يسي*​ *داود*​ *ناثان*​ *سليمان *​ *متاثا*​ *رحبعام *​ *مينان*​ *ابيا*​ *مليا*​ *اسا*​ *الياقيم*​ *يهوشفاط*​ *يونان*​ *يورام*​ *يوسف*​ *اخزيا *​ *يهوذا*​ *يواش*​ *شمعون*​ *أمصيا*​ *لاوي*​ *عزيا*​ *متثات*​ *يوثام*​ *يوريم*​ *احاز*​ *اليعازر*​ *حزقيا*​ *يوسي*​ 
*عير*​ *منسي*​ *المودام*​ *امون*​ *قصم*​ *يوشيا*​ *ادي*​ 
*ملكي*​ *يهوياقيم*​ *نيري*​ *يكنيا*​ *شالتئيل *​ *(ابن يكينيا ونسب لنيري فمتى ذكر الابن الحقيقي ولوقا ذكر النسب)*​ *زربابل*​ *ريسا*​ *ابيهود*​ *يوحنا*​ 
*يهوذا*​ *الياقيم*​ *يوسف*​ 
*شمعي*​ *عازور*​ *متاثيا*​ 
*ماث*​ *صادوق*​ *نجاي*​ 
*حسلي*​ *اخيم*​ *ناحوم*​ 
*عاموص*​ *اليود*​ *متاثيا*​ 
*يوسف*​ *اليعازر*​ *ينا*​ 
*ملكي*​ *متان*​ *لاوي*​ 
*متثات*​ *يعقوب*​ *هالي*​ 
*يوسف زوج مريم *​ *(هو ابن يعقوب بالحقيقة ونسب لهالي فمتى ذكر النبوة الحقيقية ولوقا ذكر النسب)*​ *يسوع*​ ​ *متى كان يكتب لليهود **و**يثبت  لهم أن يسوع المسيح هو المسيا الذي ينتظرونه، المسيا الملك المنتظر، لهذا  يفتتح سلسلته بقوله المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم. فمتى ترك كل الأسماء  ليذكر داود وإبراهيم لأن الله وعدهما صراحة بالمسيح. إذ قال لإبراهيم  "ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم الأرض"*
*متى  وهو يعلن عن السيد المسيح كحامل لخطايانا يذكر النسب الطبيعي، حسب اللحم  والدم، أي يذكر الأب الطبيعي حسب التناسل الجسدي الذي به ورثنا الخطية  "بالإثم حبل بي وبالخطايا ولدتني **أمي.**"  (مز51) أما لوقا إذ يعلن عن بنوتنا لله في المسيح يسوع يذكر النسب الشرعي  حيث يمكن لإنسان أن ينتسب لأب لم يولد منه جسدياً. وهذا يحدث بحسب الشريعة  حين يموت إنسان بلا وَلَدْ فتتزوج إمراته وليها ويكون الولد الأول منسوباً  للميت حسب الشريعة (راجع قصة راعوث). ولوقا يهتم بالتبني أو النسب الشرعي  لأن الآب تبنانا بالمعمودية في ابنه فصرنا إخوة للمسيح وشركاء له في  الميراث.*
*كان  اليهود مولعين بسلسلة أنسابهم ولعاً كبيراً، ليثبتوا أنهم من شعب الله  المختار، فيكون لهم الحق في وراثة الأرض. وكان لا بد للكاهن أن يبرهن أنه  من سبط لاوي قبل أن يتولى وظيفة الكهنوت. وبلغ من شدة تدقيقهم أنهم احتفظوا  بسلسلة كاملة مكتوبة لأنسابهم، ورفضوا كل من لم يجدوا اسمه مكتوباً فيها  (عزرا 2 :62). ومن هذا يتضح أنه لو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة نسب المسيح  كما ذكرها متى ولوقا، لهاجمها اليهود منذ القرن المسيحي الأول، لأن  المسيحيين لم يكتفوا بأن ينسبوا للمسيح كهنوتاً، ولا منحوه أرضاً، لكنهم  قالوا إنه المسيح مخلِّص العالم المنتظَر. ولو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة  نسب المسيح لهبَّ اليهود لكشفه فوراً. وهذه النقطة من أقوى البراهين على أن  سلسلة نسب المسيح في متى ولوقا، كما هي عندنا، صحيحة تماماً. فالصَّمت عن  المهاجمة دليل الصحّة.*
*حتى لو كا**ن الان البعض يستغرب لماذا يذكر **نسبين لشخص ولكن هذا طبيعي عن اليهود **وهي  أن الشخص الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل اسم أبوين، وينتمي إلى سبطين، أحدهما  بالميلاد الطبيعي، والثاني بالمصاهرة. فقد كان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل  لوالد زوجته. ونجد هذا في أماكن كثيرة في العهد القديم، فيقول: **»**ومن بني الكهنة، بنو حبايا، بنو هقّوص، بنو برزلاي الذي أخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاّي الجلعادي، وتسمَّى باسمهم**«** (عزرا 2:* *61 قارن نحميا      7:* *63).  وحدث الأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون الذي تزوج من ابنة ماكير أحد رؤساء  منسّى، فسمُّوه يائير بن منسّى (1أخبار 2:21 و22 و7:14 قارن العدد 32:40).  وقارئ اليوم يتحيَّر في ذلك، ولكن قارئ التوراة من اليهود لم يكن يجد في  ذلك ما يحيّر، لأنه يعرف عادات قومه. وعلى المعترض اليوم أن يدرس ويتروَّى  قبل أن يهاجم ويعترض.** (**ملحوظه هذا موجود في تفسير الربوات اليهود ا**يضا لموضوع برزلاي في سفر عزرا 2: 61**)** وهذا هو ما ورد في سفر التثنية عن هذا الأمر: *
*"إذا  سكن أخوة معاً، ومات منهم وليس له ابن، فلا تصر امرأة الميت إلى خارج لرجل  أجنبي. أخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجه، ويقوم لها بواجب أخي  الزوج. والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم أخيه المتوفي، لئلا يمحى اسمه من  إسرائيل" (تثنية 25: 5،6). *
*فإذا  حدث أن هذا المتوفي بدون أولاد لم يكن له أخ، فإن أقرب أقربائه يأخذ  امرأته ليقيم له نسلاً، لأن الابن الذي يولد ينسب لهذا المتوفي حسب  الناموس، وإذا كان النسيب الأقرب لا يريد أن يأخذ زوجة المتوفي حسبما كلف،  فإن النسيب الذي يليه في القرابة لابد أن يقبل هذا الزواج، لأن الشريعة  تحرص على أقامه نسل لذلك المتوفي بدون إنجاب بنين. وهذا النوع من الزواج  يسمى (الفك)، وله مثل واضح في سفر راعوث في قصتها مع بوعز.*
*ومن الأمثلة الواردة في الكتب المقدسة الدالة على تبنّي الأب لأولاد ابنته **ما ورد في 1أخبار 2:21 أن ماكير **(المكني  بأبي جلعاد) أعطى ابنته لحصرون، فتزوَّجها وهو ابن ستين سنة، فولدت له  سجوب. وسجوب ولد يائير، وكان له 23 مدينة في أرض جلعاد. ولا شك أن هذه  الأرض كانت مِلك ماكير، فإنه كان متشوِّقاً لأن يكون له ابن وارث. وحصل  يائير على جملة مدن، فصارت أملاكه ستين مدينة. وعوضاً عن درج ذرّية يائير  في عشيرة يهوذا لتناسلهم من حصرون، قيل عنهم إنهم أولاد ماكير أبي **جلعاد.** ويؤخذ من سفر العدد 32:41 أن يائير هذا الذي كان في الواقع ابن سجوب بن حصرون بن يهوذا يُسَّم**ى في سفر العدد يائير بن **منسي**، لأن جدّه الذي كان تبنّاه **كان ماكير بن **منسي**، فورث عقاراته**.  وكذلك ورد في 1أخبار 2:34 أن شيشان من سبط يهوذا، إذ لم يكن له بنون بل  بنات أعطى ابنته ليرحع عبده المصري (ولابد أنه أعتقه) فأنجب عتاي. غير أن  هذه الذرية لم تُنسب إلى يرحع المصري، بل إلى شيشان وصارت إسرائيلية وليست  مصرية، وأخذت **مكان شيشان في النسب والامتيازات**. وكذلك ورد في أستير 2:7 أن مردخاي اتخذ أستير لنفسه ابنة وقت سبي بني إسرائيل. ولو كان لمردخاي عقارات** وأملاك لتبنّى ابناً عوضاً عنها**. واتَّخذت ابنة فرعون موسى ابناً** لها (خروج 2:10)**.  وورد في سفر راعوث 4:17 أنه وُلد ابن لنعمي، مع أنه كان في الحقيقة ابن  راعوث من بوعز. وكان بوعز أبوه من أقرباء نعمي الأبعدين، فإن نعمي كانت  زوجة أبيما**لك، وكان بوعز ذا قرابة بعيدة له**. ونقرأ عن حيرام البارع في الصناعة أنه كان ابن أرملة من سبط نفتالي (1ملوك 7:14) ولكن* *ورد في 2أخبار 2:14 أنه ابن امرأة من سبط دان.*
*ويشرح القديس ساويرس بطريرك أنطاكية هذا الموضوع فيقول: *
*إن  لوقا شرح الأنساب الشرعية، التي تذكرنا بمن مات دون نسل، ثم أقيم اسمه  بعد موته، بابن ينتسب إليه، بطريقه فيها مثال للتبني والقيامة. *
*وذكر  تلك الأنساب بعدما أورد قصة العماد. ذلك لأن المعمودية تعطي التبني  الحقيقي السمائي, في إظهار أولاد الله لذلك ذكر الأنساب الشرعية التي تعطي  للتبني.*
*يكمل الشيخ المدلس ديدات قائلا *
*وانا  أتساءل ما الذي يحاول ان يقوله لكم حينما لا يكون اسمه موجود؟ فهو شخص  بدون انساب وكما نعتقد انه بدون انساب وان ميلاده معجزة....*
*لن  اطيل التعليق عل هذا فكل المسيحيين يعرفون كما قلت سابقا كيف اهان القران  مريم بنت عمران القرآنية التي اتها ملاك تمثل بشرا سويا وفعل أشياء غير  لائقة*

*ديدات بدا في الدقيقة 36 وانتهي 1:22 أي 46 دقيقة*
*والمنظم لم يعلق على هذا ولم يضيف أي دقائق للقس سواجرت*

*الحقيقة أروع ختام رغم عدم وجود وقت هو ما قاله القس ان مثال الشيخ ديدات كمثال حمار يحمل اسفار لا يفهم قيمتها*

*ارجوا من المسلمين ان يعدوا كمية الشبهات التي القاها ديدات في مداخلته*
*ويحصوا أيضا كمية الكذب والتدليس والمعلومات الخاطئة التي قالها ديدات بأسلوب شيطاني*
*قبل ان يقفوا امام المسيح ويعطوا حساب عن تصديقهم لكذبه*

*والمجد لله دائما*​


----------



## Maran+atha (3 يونيو 2015)

شكرا كثير لمجهودك الاكثر من رائع 

بحب جدا هذة الأية:

*فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِلْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ: «أَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِسَيف ٍوَبِرُمْحٍ وَبِتُرْسٍ، وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهِ صُفُوفِ إِسْرَائِيل َالَّذِينَ عَيَّرْتَهُمْ.*


ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------

